# A How to from Mane**(How To order seeds the best way)***



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been seeing alot of threads on How do I place an order?
Do I use my Real Name?
Who should I ship to and can I use a fake address?

Well by demand I'll throw out a good method.(*For use with US and other contraband Countries)*

First you need to find a reputable Seedbank.. This ? is asked too much but is one I'm always happy to answer.

I'll throw out some one's for ya'll to go look at. I've never had problems with these sites. *But still look around and judge for yourself on the following.*

The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds
http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/shop.php?id=n1300668371125423292912422&currency=150http://www.ministryofcannabis.com/http://nirvana-shop.com/
http://www.drchronic.com/
Next is whatever seedbank you choose set a limit on how much to spend per order. Mines never goes over 150 in one order, I had to spilt my recent order up. Doesn't tho matter 20 free more seeds for me.

Remember all the seedbanks are out of the country and might and could just take $ and say fuck it.
*Hence I warn big orders from any seedbank is risky business.

Payment;*
Cash and Money orders not on my top list to be ordering seeds. Now money orders can be traced when done right etc. 
You really cant do shit if the seedbank says "oh we didn't receive payment" and you just out back.

Now debit and credit cards are another story.. The merchant gets paid within the hour no problem, and can't say oh we didnt get it.
This is probably the fastest way of paying for seeds.
Don't think for a second that the charge will say "Mj Purchase" the merchants use a code named merchant kinda like porn.
Please don't feel scared to use a card to pay for them. 
I don't know why the AM Ex cards aren't working overseas now, but if you like to take precautions then just get the prepaid visa but make sure it can be used outside the States.
_Now if you decide to spent like $300+ on one order be careful please real talk. _

*Shipping;*
You have a couple options on this;
One you can use your real name.. 
_Do I? No I use a good ole normal name like James Bank etc. I just dont like shit like that coming in my name._
Please don't go crazy and use some crazy name... Use something like the HS jocks name or some teller at the banks name. A common name.

Now if you have the option of shipping to a friends house do so if you want to be on the extra safe side. I have and had no problems yet.

_Don't order like 80 seeds in one order break it down like 20 per order. 
Less chance of losing more $ if seized. I know you want to stock up and might not have to order for a while..
_Yea shipping might be more but isnt that something you are willing to pay for a better chance of getting them?

*Now I've been hearing alot of can I ship to my neighbors? *My answer is NO.
If the neighbor saw you in their mail thats a felony all they have to say is you opened their mail. 
*Dont be scared to ship to ya crib.

Shipping Times;*
The seedbanks I order from say about 7-30days or so to the States.
I hear this 3day to the west coast, but never seen it.
*The quickest I've ever gotten seeds in Michigan and Georgia is 6days min,* but 7-8 is more like it for me.
The latest I had a seed order come was a lil over a month but came so I was happy. Heated but glad they came.
So if you US start looking for the package about 3-5 days after it ships but expect about 7 if no problems arise.
This is the hardest part if impatient.
*

Customs;
*All out of country items through the post go thru customs...
Now there is a chance your order might be opened.. or just passed right along.
I had recently had my WW from the doc opened and wasn't seized keet moving. *Only ten seeds.* Customs never even touched the seed because the way it was packaged it was undisturbed the breeder pack was bent tho. So now do you want to have your order opened with 50seeds or 10 seeds?

If seized you get a letter from customs saying that a package mailed to you had contraband in it and if you wanted them back come get them or will be destroyed. 
Like the seeds, destroy the letter and keep it moving. 
If you never see a letter then theres hope but after a certain time either the package was lost(which happens) or never sent at all. 

Now the repercussions of ordering seeds is noting... unless you ordered like 200seeds which I doubt you will do anyway right?.
People on here said Homeland came to their house over some seeds, doubt it. They got better shit to do. 

I've personally never had my seeds lost or seized so its a good sign that small orders are best

 
Next thing after ordering in my opinion is to spark up a Blunt/Bowl/Bong/Can w/e your smoking tool is and get high as a bitch to take your mind off of it.
You can't worry.. That will kill you.
*
Hope this helps you Dk and others who ask this ? alot.
*So be easy and spark that blunt and dont worry, spark it for Mane
* jk**

Mane

*


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's what the customs letter says


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nicely done. rep+++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bank reviews on the the Banks I listed....

http://nirvana-shop.com/

I've placed many orders from them in the past 3 years, gotten every single one of them.

Recently they got hacked by some pussy that used a very similar URL and got some nice cake off trying to be them. They said he got good info from thier servers.

I dont know the whole story just glad that I ordered before this happened or was noticed.

Now don't get me wrong I've seen some success stories since the hack and Am thinking of placing some orders for friends but we'll see.

The latest shipping time that it took for me to get my seeds was a lil over a month. 
This was one time and the rest came in a week sometimes 12days TOPS.

Great seedbank just do your research and decide for yourself dont just take Mane's word for it.

Mane


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

Next is the hottest thing right now since the dutch
The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds

Now I haven't placed many orders with them, but am 2for2 and hoping for a 3fo3 in about a week.

Like the first line said Attiude doin the damn thing right now, no seizures no waiting periods no BULLSHIT basically.

*They got the 420 code that lets off 10% which is basically canceling out the shippin

*Both orders came in 7-8days no problem great stealth.

First bank I've seen offer tracking...
But know that it stops in NY so don't worry when you see that.

I just hit them up for 10Big Bang seeds from GH.

Great customer service I hear I never had to contact them I just wait and get my seeds no prob.
You can even call them up and speak to someone.

They have a teeshirt option that you get a teeshirt and better chance of getting seeds.

Mane


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds)

Heres another fav of me.

I personally like this seedbank for getting exotic strains.
Only thing is the shipping that gets me, I think they charge so much cause they give out free seeds.

Stealth is good 7/10.
Never had to email them about where my seeds got here in a week.. and my recent order just shipped. 40extra seeds coming my way

Great seed selections a lil pricey but is made right back.


Never seen a hate thread from them either

Mane


----------



## mattaiyan (Sep 12, 2008)

well done, smokin one for ya right now!!!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices
Another favorite

Good seeds for the low.
I like this bank they always toss 5free seeds with every order.
Have placed many orders with them no problems,
I emailed them once about how fast it would take and got a reply back in the morning.
They email you what the seeds are in kinda weird but i guess pple aren't looking for the seeds.

Stealth 7/10

Proly the best thing about them to me is the super strain seed package 3 white strains for 100 along with the 5free seeds(always changing).

People sayin that you have to go to the post office or some shit..
*I dont know what thats all about.*

I think they just missing the mailman when he comes and get a peach colored card. Saying that a package was being sent and you need to sign for it.
When i missed the mailman a couple times with them and Nirvana when my screen door is locked and mailman cant put mail in the slot he leaves that card.
*And I just signed the fake name that i used for the order.*


Mane


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

mattaiyan said:


> well done, smokin one for ya right now!!!!!!


good look


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well here it goes
Dr Chronics Cannabis seeds bank

Not gonna get at him.

Overall in getting my seeds to me Doc is fine but I haven't placed an order since late end of July.

Took 7 days to get to me no problems except it was opened but still came through.

I do advise everyone to read about him though.

Big orders aren't a fad with him right now.
Haven't seen problems with small orders.

My advice if ordered from him right now is to use CC and just hope.

Stealth was good tho, I cant even lie
10/10 straight up cause I never would have guessed the seeds would be in there. 
Almost was mad as fuck cause green tape, breeder pack bent, but seeds well hidden.
Too me a good min to get them out the package too.

Mane


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

Not so popular but my first order was a great one
Ministry of Cannabis - Cannabis Seeds


They have some good strains small selection but a decent one.
Had strains I never heard of so you know I had to check them out.

Came through no problems.
I did email them too asking to make sure it was sent stealth and homeboy emailed me back the next day saying that they would be
(ordered late at night shipped next day)

Took 7days great stealth kinda funny looking package but couldn't complain.

Now they are shipping registered now but you just have to sign for them.

8/10.


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 12, 2008)

+rep all tha way. kiss-ass


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

FirstTimeGrowGuy said:


> +rep all tha way. kiss-ass


good look bra


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

Also If you feel you been duked(scammed) and that the bank never even sent your order..
You can do what is called a chargeback with your CC, this is done alot wit Ebay and scammers who send fake packages and try to get over the dispute by providing tracking.

A chargeback is when the bang puts heat on the merchant that they will take back the funds if purchase aint sent.

Now NO WORRIES tho ya bank will never know about the ordering of the seeds at all.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Damn you doin a review on every site too? Good shit.


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Also If you feel you been duked(scammed) and that the bank never even sent your order..
> You can do what is called a chargeback with your CC, this is done alot wit Ebay and scammers who send fake packages and try to get over the dispute by providing tracking.
> 
> A chargeback is when the bang puts heat on the merchant that they will take back the funds if purchase aint sent.
> ...


i plan w goin w attitude an from what ive heard 100% approval w them right?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Damn you doin a review on every site too? Good shit.


Yea SO many of the same ?'s maybe this will cut it down a lil


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

FirstTimeGrowGuy said:


> i plan w goin w attitude an from what ive heard 100% approval w them right?


*I havent seen one bad thing about the Attitude.. *
no I'm waiting on my seeds 
i aint get my shit 
no nothing right now.
they hot as fuck right now A US haven


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Yea SO many of the same ?'s maybe this will cut it down a lil


Indeed it should. Someone should sticky this. How long you been waiting on your seeds from attitude? I ordered some like a week ago.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Indeed it should. Someone should sticky this. How long you been waiting on your seeds from attitude? I ordered some like a week ago.


Sticky? whats that


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Where the thread stays at the top of the list. See "Marijuana Seeds"?


----------



## GarryFroker (Sep 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I've been seeing alot of threads on How do I place an order?
> Do I use my Real Name?
> Who should I ship to and can I use a fake address?
> 
> Well by demand I'll throw out a good method.(*For use with US and other contraband Countries)*


Damn Mane!! Great job! You have been the most helpful with this whole thing.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

60views already shit is sick


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

*By the way a black list of some seedbanks will be posted in a entire new thread.*

Doesn't mean stay away from them just that alot of problems with that site, and to do your research on it.
Shadyness will be taken into account too.


----------



## edux10 (Sep 12, 2008)

Also add that there are places like SeedBay.com they have very rare auctions pop up there. Last week I saw some sour bubble. I was on right when they posted it but I had no $$$


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

those listed sites are sites I ordered from but I'll add them to sites sworn by RIU members tho.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Sites sworn by RIU Users.*
Just got a request from a fellow member to add this site.
Cannabis Seeds at Auction!
https://www.bcbudonline.com/bcbd.php

If you have one that I haven't ordered from list it.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

You ever buy from here? https://www.bcbudonline.com/index.php


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> You ever buy from here? https://www.bcbudonline.com/index.php


naw but ive heard good shit about them on here tho.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Where the thread stays at the top of the list. See "Marijuana Seeds"?


How can I get my shit sticked?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

I think you have to ask an admin or staff or some shit. Good to hear on the BC, think I might order some smashberry then.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

really they all sound the same to me. the BC really confuses me.
Ask around I know someone on here has ordered from them beofre


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

What do you mean it confuses you?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

naw i was jk.
they have 
budepot
bc bud
others with bud in them just kinda similar.
But i have heard good things about pple getting god bud from them


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well that's good. The link that other dude posted in my BB x NL thread said that they have shitty seeds...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

best thing to do is ask about them in a thread tho.
ima pm rollit and see i i can get it stickeyed


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok. Anyone else buy from here? lol


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 12, 2008)

theres about 50 different how to pick the best blah blah blah seed bank threads, but mane...i picked yours to post in cause yo da man!

that being said, im curious cause i order from marijuana-seeds.nl almost every few weeks and im wondering what the 5 free seeds actually are? are they from strains advertised on the website or are they just seeds from failed strains or strains not on the website?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> theres about 50 different how to pick the best blah blah blah seed bank threads, but mane...i picked yours to post in cause yo da man!
> 
> that being said, im curious cause i order from marijuana-seeds.nl almost every few weeks and im wondering what the 5 free seeds actually are? are they from strains advertised on the website or are they just seeds from failed strains or strains not on the website?


i know but alot of pple dont include all the shit pple wanna know they just want fast rep. 

they got* MazarXAfghan now tho.*
i dont think they are are the site never really looked into it.
I think ima place another order with them tho, got some new strains.
*
Good look too Tyler

*


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> *By the way a black list of some seedbanks will be posted in a entire new thread.*
> 
> Doesn't mean stay away from them just that alot of problems with that site, and to do your research on it.
> Shadyness will be taken into account too.


#1 on *blacklist*... *Doc*


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

lol another happy customer from the doc huh


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

im ado the black list in about 10 mins or so.
looking around at the sites pple swear by and checkin for shadyness etc.
also seeing what the high times etc say


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 12, 2008)

Doesn't high times advertise for BC bud?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

idk i couldnt find what High times had to say


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 13, 2008)

I forgot about Discount cannabis seeds - marijuana (weed) seeds aka DOPESEEDS
I havent ordered from them in about a year or so but they are a good seedbank.
The stealth was questionable but It got here so who cares right

6/10


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 13, 2008)

What about Marijuana Seeds, Buy Cannabis Seeds Online? They have packs of 15 for 50 bucks and they throw in 5 free with every pack. So 20 for 50 bucks. Sounds too good to be true lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 13, 2008)

yea someone on here had ordered mango from them and got all of them to germ.
I havent yet tho


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 15, 2008)

holla back mane biggups, and fuck how many times you buys seeds fool? like 30 a year? shit son


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Is 30 a year a lot? lol guess im a fool


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

i buy alot, stock up. always find a new space for them, or new homes that i can get majority of the harvest of them


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 15, 2008)

i have 15 different strains on me right now. only growin 3 right now though. i like to be able to choose what i think ill be feelin in 3 or 4 months


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

That's creepy I have the same amount lol 15 and 3 growin (trying 4 but they won't germ )


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 15, 2008)

are we brothers and we dont even know it?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Could be! I do look a lot like clint...


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 15, 2008)

haha funny thing about clint is that i look nothing like him at all! i look like a walking talking cannabis plant capable of inteligent thought...i smoke myself


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

hahaha that must be nice. I suppose I don't look THAT much like him, just rockin the beard, and I'm sure I got a cowboy hat layin around here somewhere...


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 15, 2008)

can anyone say yogurt? 
lol you stoners got waaay off subject 
(FYI)


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

What does yogurt have to do with anything lol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

ha kinda did but pple wont postin noways so fuck it


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

hey at least we were still talkin about seeds idk about this yogurt nonsense


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 15, 2008)

lol i remember somethin bout a coyboy hat..
cunt eastwood..
a walking plant? 
yeah ok like yogurts anymore off subject that that was


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

oh i feel u too lol. are you even subsribed to my journal?? never answered my last question...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah duh dudes avatar was clint eastwood and you did not just call him cunt don't make me -rep you lol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

I did i said 65 is the limit


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 15, 2008)

FirstTimeGrowGuy said:


> lol i remember somethin bout a coyboy hat..
> cunt eastwood..
> a walking plant?
> yeah ok like yogurts anymore off subject that that was


 
i reckon that this boot aint big enough to fit up your ass ftgg, but im sure as hell gunna try my best anyway


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

nah but then i said i can have 65% at 72 or 55% at 78 lol which is better


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

55 at 78 would do.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 15, 2008)

alright cool probably better since its like 40% and 82 at night


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 15, 2008)

lol forgive mekiss-ass


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 15, 2008)

FirstTimeGrowGuy said:


> lol forgive mekiss-ass


<3 

take the first hit for me


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 15, 2008)

Hella Cool Thread!


----------



## dvsdsm (Sep 15, 2008)

Great post Mane, break it down for em.


----------



## gallo4 (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.cannabisseeds.com/purchase.htmanyone bought from here?? cheap cheap cheap...++++++rep+++++mane excellent thread!!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

yea I got to DVS

gallo i got my seeds from them Saturday but idk if they just passin on bagseed or it's the strain


----------



## gallo4 (Sep 17, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> yea I got to DVS
> 
> gallo i got my seeds from them Saturday but idk if they just passin on bagseed or it's the strain


guess we'll find out...ill order sumthin like blueberry so i can tell. and if its not ill let you know so ppl can be warned....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 17, 2008)

mmm blueberry is good! makes really good tea i think but smokes great too


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 22, 2008)

Very good read. Thanks for the info. I am trying with bag seed for my learning curve. If that don't work out, with the information here I won't be worried to make a purchase to come into the USA.


----------



## bbighead (Sep 23, 2008)

so whats the best site u think bro right now that u getting them from ?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

marijuana-seeds.nl


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

yes, that would be my #2 lol


----------



## bbighead (Sep 23, 2008)

where u guys get your hydroponic supplies from? any good sites?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Right there
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/105460-best-places-go.html


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 23, 2008)

mane has all the bases covered. your name should be mane360 bro


----------



## bbighead (Sep 23, 2008)

how long did they take to get them?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

7-8days to my door for seeds
equipment 2days after being shipped


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow,I cant believe nobody has mentioned Gypsies Seed Boutique!https://www.seedboutique.com/store/index.php?currency=USD..it has the LOWEST prices ANYWHERE for seeds..Im not lying..just compare them yourself.Ive never found a website with lower prices.Other websites rape you on shipping,they have a flat $5 shipping..no matter how lareg the order is!Plus,Ive heard they are very reliable...so who has actaully used them?If you have,can you please include the details as to how you paid,how fast was shipping,etc...

I want to know if they have been sending out orders these past few months...cus as we all know,some seedbanks get GREEDY.. *cough*Dr.Chronic....and stop sending out some orders...all info on Seed Boutique will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 24, 2008)

crazyoutlaw said:


> Wow,I cant believe nobody has mentioned Gypsies Seed Boutique!https://www.seedboutique.com/store/index.php?currency=USD..it has the LOWEST prices ANYWHERE for seeds..Im not lying..just compare them yourself.Ive never found a website with lower prices.Other websites rape you on shipping,they have a flat $5 shipping..no matter how lareg the order is!Plus,Ive heard they are very reliable...so who has actaully used them?If you have,can you please include the details as to how you paid,how fast was shipping,etc...
> 
> I want to know if they have been sending out orders these past few months...cus as we all know,some seedbanks get GREEDY.. *cough*Dr.Chronic....and stop sending out some orders...all info on Seed Boutique will be greatly appreciated.



I haven't ordered from them or seen the site


----------



## bbighead (Sep 24, 2008)

my friend my an order from that site, so i hope it works out im sure it will tho.. I was wondering if you guys have grown hydroponic with reg seeds before and how did the bud turn out? Or if you know anyone else or seen someone else do it how did the bud turn out?


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Sep 24, 2008)

Anybody else with info on Seed Boutique..its def one of the elite seed shops,they even have a physical shop where tyou can buy the seeds personally!About the regs..it will be a huge waste of time,simply cus regs consists of bad genetics.


----------



## tical916 (Sep 24, 2008)

I've ordered from both Drchronic and nirvana. Recieved both orders rather quickly. I like the drs better, 5/5 germ rating. Nirvanas I only had 3 germ and 2 were runts.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 24, 2008)

bbighead said:


> my friend my an order from that site, so i hope it works out im sure it will tho.. I was wondering if you guys have grown hydroponic with reg seeds before and how did the bud turn out? Or if you know anyone else or seen someone else do it how did the bud turn out?


bagseed? yea in a 5gal DWC bucket good shit...
You just gotta treat the bagseed good whatever medium you choose to use


----------



## HinduKush (Sep 26, 2008)

Doing the damn thing mane? Nice read, +rep for that.


----------



## joesnow (Sep 27, 2008)

wats crakin Mane, hey bro i wanna get some seeds to grow some bombs i live in the westcoast in these hot ass desert so no one really has bombs here.Seasonal. But people warn me not to order to the crib "war on drugs" they tell me, n i dont wanna tell my homies about my project so they aint a option really. Maybe my moms crib ill lie to her n shit.. wat u think


----------



## joesnow (Sep 27, 2008)

i'd appreciate some experience


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

I send to my boy's house all my fellow growers do the same. I send to my house sometimes not alot though, and when I do fake name.

Idk about ya moms crib, but do you.

Trying to grow ya own exotic huh? I feel you shit cost money if you smoke alot.


----------



## joesnow (Sep 27, 2008)

hell yea Mane these mothafukas be trying to charge a niga 70 dollas a 8th out here n 50 for some work...but i might order these seeds to the crib its my first time... but some fool on this told me his neighbor order some to his crib n got 7 yrs for 5seeds. I asked him if he slipped or something but "IA9" didnt reply just told me to read ur shit...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

*LA9 be whaling bra. He always whaling. *
5seeds fuck that. Only way you'll get tore off for some seeds is if you admit to ordering them. No-one will knock on ya door about some seeds trust me on that one. 
There are very paranoid and very stupid pple on here. You'll notice that.

Put it this way you grow them seeds and dont get any male pollen on ya girls trust me it'll be some flame ass weed.

Yea $70 a pool shit i get charged that at wholesale from certain connects and I'm buying the whole onion.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

7 years for 5 seeds??? this id have to see to believe...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> 7 years for 5 seeds??? this id have to see to believe...


ha You know LA9 likes to say shit like that.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah that crazy fuck. hey im choppin down my plant right now. halfway through weighed up 20g so far. how much you think im lookin at once thats dry...


----------



## bbighead (Sep 27, 2008)

hey how long into flowering untill you should know if its a male or female?


----------



## southpaw (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey mane,
I just thought I'd drop by and give you props for the most informative seedbank review I've read to date. I'm also diggin the blow by blow ship desc. Personally I'm going to be using a P.O.Box as I don't want the mailman bringing crumbs to where I bake my cookies ya know .....


----------



## Brazko (Sep 27, 2008)

bbighead said:


> hey how long into flowering untill you should know if its a male or female?


 
sometimes a week or 2, maybe a lil longer but you will definetly know. They become very distinctive from their veg stage and go into growth spurts as well. Just be patient, if you have patience everything will work out for ya. Once they begin to develop, check the growfaqs and browse around for photos of male/female plants. Basically, males begin to form clusters that look like a bunch of grapes, females have pistils forming everywhere, especially noticable on the main cola at first. Herms display both of these traits.
just be patient and make sure you have no light leaks during dark periods of flowering or you will be waiting forever for them to show.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

southpaw said:


> Hey mane,
> I just thought I'd drop by and give you props for the most informative seedbank review I've read to date. I'm also diggin the blow by blow ship desc. Personally I'm going to be using a P.O.Box as I don't want the mailman bringing crumbs to where I bake my cookies ya know .....


I feel you thanks for rolling thru.


----------



## southpaw (Sep 27, 2008)

I've never used these guys before but have you??? http://www.hempdepot.com


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

no but you have to send them cash dont you? i wouldnt fuck with that


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> yeah that crazy fuck. hey im choppin down my plant right now. halfway through weighed up 20g so far. how much you think im lookin at once thats dry...


some say 1/7 of the wet weight. i never weigh wet bud, so i wouldnt know.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah people givin me totally different answers all over the place haha. i just stopped weighin it out fuck it. almost done tho ill post pics in a minute


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

oh ite in your journal right?


----------



## joesnow (Sep 27, 2008)

*My homie use to grow some jack herr out here *

*in the desert n that shit looked crazy n fucking bomb n everyone*

*wanted some....so that niga barely dried it up n it was heavy n moist but he*
*started slanging it and people where drying there oz...it didnt smoke the best but it got you blowed... he came up more like that too*


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

slingin wet bud oh shit.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Sep 27, 2008)

How does wet bud smoke?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

harsh as fuck but not as harsh as tobacco smoke my boy said.


----------



## Mathematics (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd agree with Mane....ordering seeds is pretty easy skeezy. Not much to worry about, worst case scenario things either don't show up or you get a letter you can just ignore. 

Feds only do "controlled deliveries" for felony level offenses...at which point they'd have a warrant anyways, and if they had a warrant they'd have the evidence to bust you regardless. And thats the kind of evidence that would prove not just intent to distribute, but actual proof of distribution of large quantities of drugs along with the cash to back it up. 

If you're growing just for personal use, don't keep more than a lb in the house or shoeboxes full of c-notes tucked away in closets you have next to nothing to be worried about. Keep your orders small so one not coming through isnt more of a loss than you can financially handle and you're all good.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Sep 27, 2008)

How do you register the VisA gift cards online??What website?


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 28, 2008)

hey mane great reveiws. i ordered from 2 different places and received them in a timely manner. they didnt have huge selections but inexpensive for my first time and didnt want to get ripped. mane if you want to know where i ordered from let me know due to they are not on your list. i like what you say in your reveiws and hope you will do an update as things change with each bank. thanks for your time and work.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 28, 2008)

post the seedbank


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 28, 2008)

peakseedsbc and a-bseeds


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 28, 2008)

yea never ordered from them.


----------



## bbighead (Sep 29, 2008)

mane2008 when u growing these named brand seeds u get u still growing 8 weeks of growing and 8 weeks of flowering? i have had my baby's for 5 weeks and they were already 24'' so i started flowering, but these are also reg seeds


----------



## gallo4 (Oct 1, 2008)

wheres the best place to get lowryder 2? besides the DR.


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 1, 2008)

damn son, Im gonna have to bookmark this thread! +rep to you bro!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 1, 2008)

wonder where manes been?


----------



## bbighead (Oct 1, 2008)

i know he always post fast back.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 3, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> wonder where manes been?


 
I think he might be taking a break about now, he's been posting his ass off for the last 3mos or so non stop, so I think he's needs a vacation. He'll be back soon, had something I wanted to ask him as well. -


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 3, 2008)

R3AP3R said:


> excellent thread bro +rep


thanks



Hillbilly420 said:


> damn son, Im gonna have to bookmark this thread! +rep to you bro!


thanks



imtylerdammit said:


> wonder where manes been?


chillen shit was hot.



Brazko said:


> I think he might be taking a break about now, he's been posting his ass off for the last 3mos or so non stop, so I think he's needs a vacation. He'll be back soon, had something I wanted to ask him as well. -


kinda like that yea


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 4, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> chillen shit was hot.



oh shit hope its all cool now mane.

YouTube - Ludacris - Blueberry Yum Yum
^for you.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> oh shit hope its all cool now mane.
> 
> YouTube - Ludacris - Blueberry Yum Yum
> ^for you.


yea it's good just tryin to beat this pussy charge i got, so i can try and get my grow right.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

what you get charged for?? oh shit your activity dropped haha


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

damn is RIU getting slow?

me and a friend came back to an possession charge and he got a another felony.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

i go to court in 3 days for my possession charge. shit is wack if you ask me. i shouldnt have to deal with this shit over a roach.

is it your first charge like this mane?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

shit you guys actually get charged with possesion?? how can you for a roach thats nonsense


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

oh mines was more than a roach 
naw this sin't my first charge that's why I'm a little shook.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> shit you guys actually get charged with possesion?? how can you for a roach thats nonsense


cops around me are dicks. i dont ride with my stash so theyll take what they can get. and its bullshit.



mane2008 said:


> oh mines was more than a roach
> naw this sin't my first charge that's why I'm a little shook.


damn that sucks mane. are you gunna get fines or time?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

why would you have to go to court for that?? you cant get anything more than a small fine...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> damn that sucks mane. are you gunna get fines or time?


 maybe both been talking to my lawyer and shit he 's like it doesn't look good.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

canada mane. i hate to say this but you gotta make a run for canada. or mexico. whatever you think is better


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

i know i need to go run somewhere, just pissed we come back and get tore off, over some stupid shit been really pissed this weekend.

Canada sounds real good shit now.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

shit how can you be doin time?? you got felonies before? probation or some shit?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

probation when i was a kid doubt they'd bring that up but neway
yea I got a felony so it don't look too good, got a hearing in 2weeks then then my real court date will be set. This shit blows


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

Georgia - NORML

DAMN! mane you have some strict ass laws where you are. jersey isnt even half as bad!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

you see why I'm shook as fuck now don't you? 1-10 almost as harsh as growing.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

wow that sucks man. was your other felony for bud too? they get you for intent to sell or any other shit??


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

i've gotten intent to sell once while a juvie. 
but my other charge wasn't weed though that i got the felony for.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

well then all your other shit for drugs should be clean right?? so its like your first offense... idk about the second felony tho atleast as long as you dont get 3...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

i dont thintk the 3 rules counts for when you a juvie, the other charge is a drug charge just not weed...
We hoping I can get major fines and be done with it, but you never know.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

idk how georgia is but think of it this way. it costs more to incarcerate you. why would the state do that when you can slap you with a big fine and community service. just makes sense that way. and thats how it works in jersey. 

maybe georgia has the same $$$ mentality.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah it seems like you should be able to... yeah the 3 strikes rule is for felonys they dont count from when youre a juvie...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> idk how georgia is but think of it this way. it costs more to incarcerate you. why would the state do that when you can slap you with a big fine and community service. just makes sense that way. and thats how it works in jersey.
> 
> maybe georgia has the same $$$ mentality.


Man Georgia just flips back and forth, this shit is gonna cost me and my homeboy more him than me.



*OP by Dk; *_yeah it seems like you should be able to... yeah the 3 strikes rule is for felonys they dont count from when youre a juvie...

_yea


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

i dont think theyd give you more then a year locked up. what i think is probation, community service and a $1500 fine.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for the possible options


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 5, 2008)

the real question is, are you gunna get clean for court or blaze up until the day?!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm blazing the whore time, i've been smoking alot more ever since i got booked.


----------



## sicknasty (Oct 6, 2008)

shit deal, sorry to hear about the possesion. Has anyone ever used this site to order to the US I'm not even sure if they ship to US but they have the strains I need...
Weed Seeds - Hanfsamen - Pot Seeds ? Feminized - Cannabis Strain ? Marihuanasamen ? Cannabissamen ? Hempseeds ? Hanfshop

Any other banks carry these breeders? Bluehemp/Darwin or Nectar


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

never even seen them before sick.

Thanks


----------



## happygrits (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn mane sorry to hear about yours & your boys problem!!! I'll keep you in my thoughts. Can't hurt. GREAT THREAD!!!


----------



## Slotter (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, gonna be buying some this weekend.


----------



## bbighead (Oct 6, 2008)

mane for sure you gotta listen to your own thread and sit back and smoke a blunt or whatever and relax u straight bro. and by the way i ordered some baby girls from one of the sites u gave me and got them in 8 days Respect bro . Good rep+++


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm on edge like crazy right now bra.
I've been smokking alot more in the past couple of days shit aint even helping me forget.

thanks


----------



## RandyB (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the info on ordering as ive been wanting to but have been a little nervous. I hope you can answer a few questions for me. 

Do all the companies require a signature upon delivery or do some just leave it in the mail box? 

What strain would be good for a first time grower? Ive read a few books and articles on line and i think im ready.

I haven't seen good green bud sence i lived in seattle in the early 80ies. 
Thanks for your time. Randy


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

Never seen a seeds company make you sign it, i only had to sign when it couldnt be delivered because my mailslot wasnt able to be accessed.

most Skunks
Aurora Indica
WW
the strain info usually has the grow difficultly, really if you gentle and easy.... pick a good one that you think will suit ya grow room.


----------



## Brazko (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sure someone will come along and answer your question regarding which strain would be good for noobs, I just got what I wanted to grow and used the discriptions on the sites to help me choose and it sounds like you've been doing your homework too, so good, as far as seed banks, I would say about 95-99% of them don't because it would be un ethical business practice on their part and them having little business at all due to paper trails, so to that I say No maybe 1 or 2 here are there but a Positive NO indeed


----------



## Brazko (Oct 7, 2008)

and there you go  but Mane where did you go, U gotta PM


----------



## bbighead (Oct 9, 2008)

mane that fucking blunt looks nice lol bro i need a rip


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 9, 2008)

it's gone Mane domes the blunt.
thanks it pulled good as a bitch too, Game blunts


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 9, 2008)

mane with the game!
what flavor is that?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

vanilla blunt was fat too


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 10, 2008)

thats a nice lookin blunt too
mmm probably burnt smooth and slow 
mane roll the game!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 12, 2008)

So what do you guys think of this site, have you ever tryed it? One Stop Seed Shop, Best Strains, Seeds Search and more


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> So what do you guys think of this site, have you ever tryed it? One Stop Seed Shop, Best Strains, Seeds Search and more


Never ordered from them seen that site before tho.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 12, 2008)

Mane,do you recommend using pre-paid gift cards or your personal debit card to buy seeds online?Also,have you ever tried Seed Boutique?And lest say you buy a gif cardmhow does that work>


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

well you have to make sure it's one for out of the U.S. use. and you just fill out the billing and shipping info on the seed site you are going to order form.
I use mines or my girls card comes just fine and no calls from the bank

Never ordered from Seed Boutique tho.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 12, 2008)

How do I know which one is for out of the U.S ??Ima buy mine in Walgreens..so can I use one from there?Also,do I have to register the card online?And if so,what do I need...my address,SSN??


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

I think you do i honestly forgot, i do not think that you have to put in your SS # as it's disposable.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont even think you need to register those online. and if you do its just name and address no SS#. i used to use em all the time for poker they work fine. yhey have them at walgreens, longs, safeway any store really haha


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 12, 2008)

So I just buy thwe Visa Gift Card,and then order from the seed bank as soon as I get home?I dont have to do anything special to it?Also,is there a 35 dolar gift card?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

naw i think it's only $50


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 12, 2008)

you can get a reloadable one that you can put any amount on but you have to pay 10 bucks i think up front so that would be $45...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

yea you can get a greendot card but you will have to provide a SSN and an address for the card to be sent to
they are also $10 and a minimum of $20 has to be loaded on.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 12, 2008)

they have those at walgreens and stuff too tho


----------



## hockey4496 (Oct 13, 2008)

the only ones that don't require a SSN are the gift cards, and if you get the gift card you can only use it in the U.S....just bought the visa gift card this a.m. and tried to make an order on attitude, and it doesn't work b/c its outside the U.S....i think i may use a cashiers check now, that is probably safer then using my credit card w/ my name i would think


----------



## bbighead (Oct 13, 2008)

mane whats your email bro i need to send u these pics of my hydro with reg seed 3 weeks into flowering. Also wondering if reg seed grow faster in vegetation than named brand seed because my shit grew like 25 inch in 4 weeks


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 13, 2008)

There is no reason bag seed would, or should grow faster then good genetics. If yours grew tall fast, it may be Sativa dominant, or it may have been stretching to reach the lights. In either case, 25" in 4 weeks is alot of vertical growth, how bushy was it? You have to remember there's a good chance that it is going to almost double in size once you flower the plant, so I hope you have enough room.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 13, 2008)

Dude..bag seed sucks...the usual genetics for bagseed are BigBud & Chronic..these are known as "commercial"strains because they are grown for their yield,and not their high,or bag appeal.It doesnt matter if you grow a bagseed as best you can,it will never compare to a so called "brand name" strain grown to their best ability...doesnt even come close...for example,regs grown hydro will be potent,but is still a leafy,mexican sativa...which has loss potency from being grown generation after generation in poor condtions....


----------



## bbighead (Oct 13, 2008)

dam hurts me bad but i have white widow and #1 skunk about to grow. but yeah they grew really fast and i know they are sativa because of the leaves but the bud is lookin alright but yeah it was just really tall during veg not wide at all. its in a drip hydroponic system.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 13, 2008)

By all means..you should be excited that you will soon have some homegrown to smoke..which will be tasty,potent weed..if cured and dried properly...the ay I see it,sure genetics is important for the final products,but you cant have shitty weed if theyr not grown properly...as long as you grow properly,dry and cure for ATLEAST 2 weeks..then your weed will be some GOOOD shit...


----------



## bbighead (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah its grown great but im running out of room lol just like you said. i change water every 10 days 6.4 ph not the best light tho. also i heard u only have to dry for a week? whats the deal with drying and curing i havent read much on it. But i dont wanna fuck the last stage of my green ..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

drying and curing are the most important parts! its what makes you bud tasty and potent. its not very complicated just hang it up for a few days until its dry enough to put into air tight jars. leave it in there for a week or two and just pop the top a couple times a day to let out the moisture. some people cure for a few weeks others a few months the longer the better...


----------



## bbighead (Oct 14, 2008)

alright sounds good. i will do that.. and also i have a 400 watt Hortilux Enhanced bulb but i dont have a ballast for it yet, so does it matter alot when im flowering to get my ballast and get the bulb running?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

im not really sure i understood that question haha but yeah i would get those up and running for flowering... what are you using now?


----------



## bbighead (Oct 14, 2008)

does it matter that much for flowering what light i use? Right now im using just a 150 watt color spectrum house light and with 2 other 100 watt house lights


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 14, 2008)

well yeah you want warm spectrum lights for flowering anything else is pretty much useless...


----------



## bbighead (Oct 15, 2008)

dk look at my icon pic what you think


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks nice..Ima run donw how I think is the ebst way to dry and cure after harvest...

1.Cut plant from the bottom of the main stem.Hang entire plant down with a string or clamp,leave plant in A dark wel ventilated room with a fan blowing around.Leave like this for 3-4 days...

2.Trim all fan leaves,but leave the inner bud leaves..this will protect the trichomes.Cut the stems..and leave only semi-manicured buds.Cut buds into pieces and have a fan wind dry them for around 1 day.

3.Put buds in brown paper bags,shake the bags around every several hours..leave in paper bag for around 3 days.

4.Pack canning jars full of buds..open the top every other hour at first,then only once every day.Leave buds to cure as long as you want.I persoannly recommend ATLEAST 3 weeks...but 2 weeks is fine.

Any questions on my method?


----------



## bbighead (Oct 15, 2008)

what is the benefit again tho of doing it? I'm ganna do it of course just asking. I heard it can make it more dense even the buds.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Whta are you talkin about??


----------



## Brazko (Oct 16, 2008)

bbighead said:


> what is the benefit again tho of doing it? I'm ganna do it of course just asking. I heard it can make it more dense even the buds.


Increases Potency / Better Smoke & Flavor


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes I thnik curing is the difference between quality bud,and extremely smooth burning,tasty,frosty,nugs..


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree with every thing for the most part, except the shaking in a paper bag. Shaking the bud in a bag will both damage trichomes on the buds, and knock trichomes off of the outside of the buds. They are so sticky when they are fresh, that the bag will be lined with trichomes going to waste.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah i dont see the point in the paper bags why not just straight into jars?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

I've heard of paperbag curing, but thats NOT how its done. It involves hanging the buds to dry inside paper bags, and opening them every few hours. Basically your doing the same thing as with the jars, but in a paper bag so you can fit the whole buds on the stems in it.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

oh well in that case just get some big ass jars then haha i just cut mine up and put them into smaller jars.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2008)

I air dried in a closet for 10 days last time, and then put them in a tupperware container that got opened everytime we smoked lol. I didn't really "cure" them at all and it smoked great, this time I'm gonna air dry for 7 days, and then cure for 2 weeks in the jars.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 16, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> I've heard of paperbag curing, but thats NOT how its done. It involves hanging the buds to dry inside paper bags, and opening them every few hours. Basically your doing the same thing as with the jars, but in a paper bag so you can fit the whole buds on the stems in it.


Its not really paper bag "curing"..becasue the bags are air permeable..meaning they allow gas exchange.This further dries the buds,so theyll be ready for the actual curing in jars.It can be skipped...just make sure you allow enough time for curing s the buds get dry enough....you get me?The paper bag method is basically a "pre-cure"...because its bad for buds to cure while they still have TOO MUCH chlorophyll and moisture in them.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah that makes sense. i just hang mine up for like 3-4 days and then straight into jars. i chopped a plant almost 3 weeks ago and its just now dry enough to be a good smoke.


----------



## bbighead (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going to put it in dark for 4 days and then put it in a glass jar and let it have air like once a day for about 2 weeks. like you said but the paper bag thing.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 16, 2008)

Also,make sure buds stay in a cooler temp...hot,humid weather will cause mold.Also,the cooler temps in the final preccesing stage might turn the buds into a shade of purple or blue...Most indica plants can turn purplish if there are cool enough temps in flowering and curing.


----------



## bbighead (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah thats tight well they for sure wont be in a hot place i live up north and it is getting really cold already so they should be good. How cold they gotta be you think when their in the jar to turn blue or purple


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

temps need to fall to around 45 degress F usually this happens on the plant, it get cooler at night, and the plants start changing, just like the trees in fall. Its that same principle. I just went and picked an outdoor plant I had the other day. It was just some bag seed, but it had been cold at night for about 2 weeks before I picked it, and the bud and leaves (that were left) on it were a dark purple.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 17, 2008)

you mean 65 right?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I did mean 45 if you are tryin to turn your plants purple, maybe 45-50. I suppose I could be wrong, but that is what I've read, and experianced. By doing this you are tryin to simulate the fall of the year. In cooler climates, like the northern part of the US, and in holland, it often falls to the 45-50 degree range at night. This inturn changes the color of the plants. I believe that is breaks down the clorophil, and basically tells the plant to finish up its growing. Not all plants will turn blue or purple from this, some turn reds, yellows, or stay green. Just like the maple trees and oak trees, out there they all change differant colors.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 17, 2008)

oh turning them purple, I've never did that so I would have no idea


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 17, 2008)

He asked what temp he should keep them at to change the colors while they cure. I don't really think that keeping them at the cooler temp is gonna change them much once they are cut down though. I think that you have to do that while they are still alive to get much of a change from them.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea you do it in flower.


----------



## bbighead (Oct 18, 2008)

I can't wait to try it.. mane hows everything going with the charge you got?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

court this week and they set another date.


----------



## smitdog (Oct 19, 2008)

they will allso turn purple from nute deficiency.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 19, 2008)

smitdog said:


> they will allso turn purple from nute deficiency.


There is a theory that the plants dont run purple becuase of the temps..but of a deficiency...They say that the old temps cause the ph to go very down.thus lockout occurs..and a nutrient deficiency turns the plant purple...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 19, 2008)

why would you want to risk nute deficiency just to get some purple buds??


----------



## bbighead (Oct 19, 2008)

idk good question i hope someone responds to that.. so u guys think about 55-65 degree in the dark when flowering should turn the plants a little purple or blue?


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 19, 2008)

bbighead said:


> idk good question i hope someone responds to that.. so u guys think about 55-65 degree in the dark when flowering should turn the plants a little purple or blue?


Yes those temps should bring out a purple hue..that is is the genetics are able to do that...most indicas can easily turn purple...as they derive from the cold,middle east regions like the Kush mountains,and other hask-making regions....while some sativas simply cannot turn purple or blue...


----------



## bbighead (Oct 20, 2008)

alright thank you man by the way.. I have another little probably tho right at the tip of my leaves it looks like they dying or got burnt just the very tips of all the leaves look like that. But they didnt get burnt i know that for a fact I think atleast.


----------



## bbighead (Oct 20, 2008)

Mane: hey man have you ever grown or smoked Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough? Because i have bad anxiety and the seed is suppose to be Bred for its euphoric, anti-anxiety high, And i was wondering if u heard anything about it or smoked. I'm ganna order some females of the strawberry cough just hoping it works actually.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 20, 2008)

naw smoked it,I liked it.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 20, 2008)

Dkskater, I don't think anyone would want to risk a nute deficiency, or shock just to turn them purple necessarily. I was just responding to the comments. Though in the last 2 weeks of flower, the plants aren't usually getting many nutes from the soil I don't believe. Though they do put on alot of wieght in the last 2 weeks, and it would be ashame to stress the plants, and reduce the production, or quality. My feelings, are unless the plant is outdoors, where temps are some what out of our control, or it is a strain that naturally puts on color as it buds, I don't believe in trying to change the color of the plant, at the risk of the crop.


----------



## bbighead (Oct 21, 2008)

mana bro u got a 400 watt ballast for sale by any chance or u know anyone wanting to get rid of theirs?


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Oct 21, 2008)

bbighead said:


> mana bro u got a 400 watt ballast for sale by any chance or u know anyone wanting to get rid of theirs?


look on ebay man..there always some for autcion there.there a 600 digital system for asale there..might buy it myself


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 21, 2008)

bbighead said:


> mana bro u got a 400 watt ballast for sale by any chance or u know anyone wanting to get rid of theirs?


I sold of the ones I had, i haven't been able to get any deals from HTG lately.


----------



## floridacity2004 (Oct 28, 2008)

good deal i will look over this and see whats up


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

floridacity2004 said:


> good deal i will look over this and see whats up


ha you just gotta read the first 2pges to see what's good bruh
the 1st 2pages got the reviews and the initial info...


----------



## savant (Oct 28, 2008)

perfect i was just askinf about marijuana seeds.nl before i read ur thread


----------



## EckoSky (Oct 29, 2008)

Just placed an order with [FONT=SIZE=]*The Attitude Seed Bank Co. Cannabis Seeds The Attitude Marijuana Seeds

*[/FONT]They have monthly specials depending on how much you spend. I'm getting 6 seeds free!

One thing that sets them apart from most of the other seed banks online is they have what they call a "pic 'n' mix" section where you can buy single seeds from a variety of breeders. 

Will update when my seeds arrive.


----------



## bbighead (Oct 29, 2008)

i ordered from them last month good choice came in 7 days. I for sure went with the pic n mix too..


----------



## EckoSky (Oct 29, 2008)

bbighead said:


> i ordered from them last month good choice came in 7 days. I for sure went with the pic n mix too..


Yeah, I love being able to buy single seeds. Lets you have a lot of variety for a lot less money.


----------



## bbighead (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah its the shit. i got white widdow white berry #1 skunk and afgan kush


----------



## OG WINK (Nov 3, 2008)

check out seedbankupdate.com for real good websites. I just ordered form seedbouqtie and recived my seeds. You might wanna check them out....


----------



## Ocndyver (Nov 6, 2008)

just made an order w/ attitude. now its wait and see


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ocndyver said:


> just made an order w/ attitude. now its wait and see


post back bruh when you get them


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

you just gettin up mane lol why the fuck am i still awake...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> you just gettin up mane lol why the fuck am i still awake...


I be knocked the fuck out, i wake n bake in like 2hrs after i drop my son off.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

damn i be up all hours playin this online shit. no sleep schedule whatsoever. sleep when nothing to be played. or when im too high haha gotta get this first harvest out the way. bone dry out here...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

damn... the mids are disappearing here, exotics always here though.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

schwags always here though lol all this talk bout calibud think i could get some real shit. bought 8th last weekend smoked harsh as fuck found seeds and shit too so gross. my own better be the best shit ive smoked. cleared out my males today, thinkin i should keep one of the pwrecks just dont know what to do wit it


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

i cant fuck with shwag only fire mids and exotics.

it'll be Dk homegrown is the shit


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

so i hear... im just not a believer til i take that first hit  considering my first attempt sucked balls. im sure genetics will make up for it this time. still dont know what i was smokin off that first plant... 3 or 4 bongloads just to get me lit lol


----------



## bbighead (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm about done with my first grow leaves are doing shitty but bud is nice. I have my white widdow and berry started tho so I hope they turn out better.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish there was anything here, in the past 2 months since one guy stopped sellin, both the towns near me went completely dry. I have found some schwag twice in that time, but thats it. Yesterday a dude said he had some killer nugs and even let me hit a bowl of it, tasted sexy. I told him I wanted a 1/4, and for him to call me once he went home to get it. Guess what no call. This shit sucks. I need to get my garden up!


----------



## bbighead (Nov 6, 2008)

i live up north by chi town for school and their aint nothing up here but killer nug makes u broke as fuck tho aint got no money.. I wish i could get some mid grade but not schwag no one should have to smoke that...


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 6, 2008)

Ya shit sucks, I hate smokin a fat blunt and hardly gettin high off it. I guess thats why we grow though, I just wish I had a garden up right now.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah no shit huh nothin like takin a fat rip and goin uhhhh wait im not high fuck... gettin a half zip for tahoe this weekend $45/8ths better be some kill shit i swear...


----------



## bbighead (Nov 7, 2008)

hey guys,

Got a question its getting cold up here the weather where i live and i don't have a water heater for my hydroponic system and my leaves are turning yellow with spots BAD but the bud is good still IS it from the water temp being low? Also what happens if your water is too cold in the system?


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

bbighead said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Got a question its getting cold up here the weather where i live and i don't have a water heater for my hydroponic system and my leaves are turning yellow with spots BAD but the bud is good still IS it from the water temp being low? Also what happens if your water is too cold in the system?


Could be. check out walmart for one of those aquarium heaters. they got them for like 10-20 depending on the size you need.


----------



## EckoSky (Nov 8, 2008)

Got my order from Attitude today! 

Everything is great except for 2 of the G-13 Power Skunk seeds are smashed.













Took a total of 10 days to arrive on the west coast USA. I will definitely order from them again.


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Nov 9, 2008)

just (yesterday) put in a purchase for ppp and ww.

Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices

i see they immediately pulled out the funds...

they have yet to send me an email confirmation. This isn't normal for anything i've ordered. but is it normal for these guys??


any help to restore faith...


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

you'll get one tomorrow in the morning.
I had that same thing too when I ordered on a weekend it was my first order actually


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Nov 9, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> you'll get one tomorrow in the morning.
> I had that same thing too when I ordered on a weekend it was my first order actually



that puts the smile back on my face!


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Nov 9, 2008)

So..has anyone ever grown those G13 Power Skunk??They had a free special where you get 10 of them,and you only pay shipping..tose seeds must SUCK..but has anyone grown them?Are they REASONABLE ok...and does Attitude still have this free special??


----------



## Actis (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ordered me some seed from Attitude, I am already excited I just hope they arrive safely! I will post back when they arrive as for now I have some planning to do on where I am going to put my cabinet so the g/f doesn't get to suspicious. And mane I read what happened and wish you the best of luck! If it wasn't for you starting this thread I am not sure I would have gotten as far as I have!


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ha good look bruh, yea I'm straight been chilling at the crib alot more these days.

Good look on reading. Shit took me like 30mins lol.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Nov 9, 2008)

Actis said:


> I just ordered me some seed from Attitude, I am already excited I just hope they arrive safely! I will post back when they arrive as for now I have some planning to do on where I am going to put my cabinet so the g/f doesn't get to suspicious. And mane I read what happened and wish you the best of luck! If it wasn't for you starting this thread I am not sure I would have gotten as far as I have!


Good luck with your bitch not finding...posts like these always get me mad...I cant stand how bitches are always ruiing men's lives,they should just be grateful theyre getting some dick....if she finds out,then you better watch out.shell use it againt you ANYTIME you have a fight,and if its sirous enough,shell snitch you out..also,BITCHES and whores have BIG moughts,so if she finds out,so will her close friends and anyone else she wants to impress...you know that little rumor about sluts telling all your secrtes to their slutty friends..ITS TRUE.If she finds out,just kill the mutt!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 9, 2008)

If you puttin $ in her pocket she aint got no right complaining unless it's her crib.
not like yall married.


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Nov 10, 2008)

i got that email. just like you said.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

10characters


----------



## bigdog (Nov 10, 2008)

all you need to do to get seeds is go to a place that offers po boxes that is not a post office and set up an acount in a fake name and address. if they ask for an ID tell them you forgot it at home and pay with cash once you have the key your in biz.


----------



## Actis (Nov 10, 2008)

crazyoutlaw said:


> Good luck with your bitch not finding...posts like these always get me mad...I cant stand how bitches are always ruiing men's lives,they should just be grateful theyre getting some dick....if she finds out,then you better watch out.shell use it againt you ANYTIME you have a fight,and if its sirous enough,shell snitch you out..also,BITCHES and whores have BIG moughts,so if she finds out,so will her close friends and anyone else she wants to impress...you know that little rumor about sluts telling all your secrtes to their slutty friends..ITS TRUE.If she finds out,just kill the mutt!!!


I hear you bro but my lady isn't computer savvy at all! I also clear my history everytime I close my browser just incase she gets nosey. She lives an hour away so I will be in the clear most of the time it's just the weekends i have watch. I am only going to grow 1 or 3 at a time just to keep everything on the DL to start out with!


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Nov 11, 2008)

Actis said:


> I hear you bro but my lady isn't computer savvy at all! I also clear my history everytime I close my browser just incase she gets nosey. She lives an hour away so I will be in the clear most of the time it's just the weekends i have watch. I am only going to grow 1 or 3 at a time just to keep everything on the DL to start out with!


Ecellent..just WATCH OUT that she doesnt catch your grow man..you wont be able to sleep at night when you have SIRIOUS fights....but just in general,dnt trust any of those mutts...


----------



## doogleef (Nov 12, 2008)

Subscribed. Nice thread Mane. Rep+


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 12, 2008)

ok...just placed my first order. went with attitude. got the lowryder fem. mix. came with a free durban poison fem seed and 5 regular g13 or something. got the stealth shipping with tshirt. gonna pay with a money order. holding my breath for the next few weeks. i gotta go smoke a bowl...


----------



## Ocndyver (Nov 12, 2008)

Ocndyver said:


> just made an order w/ attitude. now its wait and see


update got me beans today from attitude. ordered them on 11/5


----------



## AluRMeiN (Nov 13, 2008)

so attitude is a legit bank for getting the seeds to their destination in the US right? I'm just wondering trying to do some research before I buy.


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 13, 2008)

supposedly theyre one of the best. i'm just sweatin it out b/c i've never ordered something like this before.


----------



## Ocndyver (Nov 13, 2008)

this was my first time ordering beans. i was sweatin it to but no problems. they came stealth and it was exactly what i orederd


----------



## nourdmrolnmt1 (Nov 17, 2008)

grr, my credit card will not be approved through attitude grrrrrr


----------



## bbighead (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah attitude site is all good bro i ordered from them like 4 months ago


----------



## doogleef (Nov 17, 2008)

I ordered from Attitude on Friday. Will post when they get here.


----------



## bbighead (Nov 18, 2008)

usps is always late as shit on their website so when it says its in NYC it will be at your house about 3-5 days after that depending on where you live in the U.S.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 18, 2008)

damn everyone ordering from Att


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Nov 18, 2008)

Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices

ordered on 11.09 still nothing... i guess there is still time to go... 

i have paid though.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 18, 2008)

been 5days(would be 8 but you ordered on the weekend), I hope you get them bitches tomorrow.


----------



## In.The.Basement (Nov 20, 2008)

GOT MY BEANS!!! Ordered them from Attitude on 11/13, got the confirmation email on 11/14 and today, 6 days later got them. I am pretty excited, I just didn't know what to expect. I ordered with the stealth t-shirt option which worked well, I spent like $115 in all with the RIU 420 code. 

As happy as I am to see them, I have 3 problems with the order:

1. I ordered with track and trace and every time I went to look at where it was it just said something about it being sent over to the US and then nothing after that. So i feel like I paid extra for something which wasn't necessary.

2. I also was pretty sure that i wasnt going to have to sign, but when the mailman came he made me sign it, i got a little freaked out. Then when i took a look at the package it said "No sig req", so idk, what the hell is up with that...?

3.Lastly all the seeds that came higher quality packages (not plastic bags) had the heavy plastic crushed around them. Only around them and from the looks of it not really crushing the seed. Idk if they do this before they ship so the seeds don't move around or make noise maybe...or maybe they just get a little crushed.

All in all i'm very happy with Attitude, will germinate today and post up a thread of it later. I laso bought fem AUH1 and 10 Nirvana Jock horror, got some freebies too, 1 northern lights fem, 1 durban poison fem and 5 power skunk, all G13 labs. Does anyone know if they are a decent breeder? Have pictures of all...


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Nov 20, 2008)

you got it right on. i thnk. i gotta them today.

nice- 1 more happy customer.


thanks 4 the walkthrough! 


it will be a few days b4 i put them down to germinate. if your interested in seeing them check out my journal. it has gone from rags to riches.





mane2008 said:


> been 5days(would be 8 but you ordered on the weekend), I hope you get them bitches tomorrow.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 20, 2008)

no prob
I'll check it out too


----------



## bbighead (Nov 22, 2008)

mane look at my icon pic the plant on the left is white widow and the one on the right is white berry now their only 4 in half weeks in growing shouldnt both of them be shorter with more leaves? if so would what would cause the plant to grow so tall so fast and not be short with more leaves and branches?


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 22, 2008)

how far away is the light?


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Nov 22, 2008)

bbighead said:


> mane look at my icon pic the plant on the left is white widow and the one on the right is white berry now their only 4 in half weeks in growing shouldnt both of them be shorter with more leaves? if so would what would cause the plant to grow so tall so fast and not be short with more leaves and branches?




i'm not mane, but what kind of light do you have shining down on it?


----------



## bbighead (Nov 22, 2008)

i was asking mane bro sorry about the confusion.. But the light is probably 26 inches away 400 watt hps


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah thats pretty far away man.. try droppin it down like 10-12 inches you should be good


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 22, 2008)

too far away bruh.
10-14ins is good money


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Nov 22, 2008)

this helped a bunch! +REP!!!


----------



## bbighead (Nov 22, 2008)

so i should put them 10-14 inch from my 400 watt HPS light. i heard they had to to be 18-25 from a 400 watt hps guess that dude was wrong. Well im for sure doing that right now ill get another pic posted in a week.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 22, 2008)

No seeds yet from attitude. I ordered on the 15th (Sat) so it has been 7 days. Not worried yet...


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn..this is the question of a life time for me...Can you use those Visa Gift Crds that you can buy at Walgreens to buy from Seed Bouqitue??I mean those cards where they have ones in $25,$50 and $100..I heard you have to register it online or something?What do they ask for?SSN?? Or just normal info like name,address,phone,etc??

So,what visa gift cards can you use to buy from websites like seed boutique and attitude??


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 22, 2008)

crazyoutlaw said:


> Damn..this is the question of a life time for me...Can you use those Visa Gift Crds that you can buy at Walgreens to buy from Seed Bouqitue??I mean those cards where they have ones in $25,$50 and $100..I heard you have to register it online or something?What do they ask for?SSN?? Or just normal info like name,address,phone,etc??
> 
> So,what visa gift cards can you use to buy from websites like seed boutique and attitude??


 i'm doin attitude with a money order. sure it takes a few days longer, but it's untraceable, and you get confirmation when it is cashed and by whom so you have proof that it was cashed in case anything happens.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 22, 2008)

The gift cards are usually only good in the US. Credit Card transactions are really safe. All seedbanks use names like "Attitude Gifts" on your statements. You can you Money Order if it makes you feel better but if you use a credit card the only way the authorities have any idea is if they have a warrant to search your bank records. If that is the case then you are fucked anyway. 
They are seeds not plutonium.


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 23, 2008)

i thought those visa gift cards were good "anywhere that visa is accepted" i would think they would work on seed sites and thought ive heard them used before. never used one for buying seeds myself but theyre real easy to use, usually dont even have to register them online and if you do its just name and address (which you can make up obviously) nothing like SSN# or any of that shit...


----------



## doogleef (Nov 23, 2008)

All the ones I've seen were US only. If you find any that are accepted worldwide let us know


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 23, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i thought those visa gift cards were good "anywhere that visa is accepted" i would think they would work on seed sites and thought ive heard them used before. never used one for buying seeds myself but theyre real easy to use, usually dont even have to register them online and if you do its just name and address (which you can make up obviously) nothing like SSN# or any of that shit...


 
shit i used a pre paid visa ..shit worked for me


----------



## doogleef (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, Pre-paid works good. They have registered your SSN though. That is no big deal as nobody can see that you bought seeds but it is no more secure than using your regular credit card (like I did)


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 23, 2008)

bbighead said:


> so i should put them 10-14 inch from my 400 watt HPS light. i heard they had to to be 18-25 from a 400 watt hps guess that dude was wrong. Well im for sure doing that right now ill get another pic posted in a week.


yea he was wrong.

I'll find the chart for ya later on today.


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 23, 2008)

mane, you know anything bout orderin seeds from attitude? i had heard there was a riu420 code or something to get free shipping? anyone know anything about that?


----------



## DKskater75 (Nov 23, 2008)

i gotcha mane its saved on my comp haha...

the code for attitude is just 420 its like 15% off last i checked...


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 23, 2008)

far out mang. thanks


----------



## doogleef (Nov 25, 2008)

Attitude ROX!!  Got my 5 fem White Berry, Plus 5 Free power skunk and a free fem Durban Poison. Came very well packaged and nothing was crushed. 6 working days, 9 days total. Very Good!!

I am germing my first seeds  

Germing 3 WB and the DP. All fem seeds.


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 25, 2008)

can anyone suggest a good indica fem. that i can get from attitude? i'd prefer autoflowering, but don't really care. i just want some dank, short bushes. i was looking at their indica mix, but wasn't sure. if anyone can suggest anything, i'll +rep your happy ass!


----------



## hosmoke (Nov 25, 2008)

hemp depot is really good


----------



## raveraverave (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome +rep


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> can anyone suggest a good indica fem. that i can get from attitude? i'd prefer autoflowering, but don't really care. i just want some dank, short bushes. i was looking at their indica mix, but wasn't sure. if anyone can suggest anything, i'll +rep your happy ass!


Shit idk bruh, you check out the fem section on there?


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 2, 2008)

skywalker! haha bit pricey but mine are only like 2 feet and dense as fuck


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 3, 2008)

pcik n mix by attitude. the single seeds are a little pricey, but you can get fem. one by one


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 3, 2008)

buy a 5pack?


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah they got 3 packs of shit too. pick n mix not bad but lots of em usually sold out.


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 4, 2008)

i recommend Paradise Seeds....they did me right


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn homie, you did right by starting this thread. I can see why it's a sticky. good looking out---- +REP Stay up


I heard bad things about that Chicago Port of Entry, they be taking alot of seeds!!


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 6, 2008)

whats the name of the website that offers a t-shirt, and does that make it ship with more stealth.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 6, 2008)

my bad i forgot, this thread is the shit to.
peat!


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 6, 2008)

attitude offers the stealth with tshirt


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks
n00604173


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 6, 2008)

did paradise seeds change their name to attitudes? i i order from paradise and when i went to the site attitudes was above paradise.....but yeah attitde is the shirt place....if they were paradise...best place to order from...fast, and reliable


----------



## bradg25064 (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.weed-seeds.net is this a safe site?


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 7, 2008)

does anybody have suggestions for keeping seeds fresh over a long period of time?


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 7, 2008)

dark place.
or you can freeze them


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks homes


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 12, 2008)

ok so i found some seeds i like on the verry first post you made. its the first link there. when you go to pick your shipping you have the option of standard shipping or stealth shipping. whats the diff. is the standard goin to come with somekinda marijuana sign on it or somethin? or is this just a way to get an extra $5 out of me


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 14, 2008)

mj-seeds.nl?


----------



## DKskater75 (Dec 14, 2008)

i think standard they just send the seeds in their original package right? and stealth they repackage them in somethin else..


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 14, 2008)

yea repackage them for outside countries I believe.
I never noticed the 2nd shipping option though.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

i dunno about the repackage. attitude sends in original packages. if you get repackage it could be a sign that they arent' the seeds you order. they could be anything!


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh Attitude, I thought you were talking about the first link I listed.

Attitude doesn't repackage at all.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 15, 2008)

i was talkin about ur first one u listed. post number 1 and link number 1


----------



## denverm4x (Dec 16, 2008)

i ordered from dr. chronic almost a whole month ago and have yet to receive. i emailed and asked him but he hasn't responded. should i be concerned? start looking elsewhere?


----------



## denverm4x (Dec 18, 2008)

denverm4x said:


> i ordered from dr. chronic almost a whole month ago and have yet to receive. i emailed and asked him but he hasn't responded. should i be concerned? start looking elsewhere?


nevermind... he emailed me saying that i guess they don't use amex cards. good customer service the doc has


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 20, 2008)

I still like looking at this thread even tho I've read it like 3 times.


----------



## themoose (Dec 20, 2008)

incredible resource, brosef!!!++++++


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

i orderd 4rm seed bqoutie last weeks..got them this week..very stealth shipping,fast turn around..this was my fist order..i got ak48..im glad i went with seedbouqtiue..they got the cheaoest prioces ANYWHERE and they actually are very reliable


----------



## themoose (Dec 21, 2008)

crazyoutlaw said:


> i orderd 4rm seed bqoutie last weeks..got them this week..very stealth shipping,fast turn around..this was my fist order..i got ak48..im glad i went with seedbouqtiue..they got the cheaoest prioces ANYWHERE and they actually are very reliable


r u in the U.S?


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 23, 2008)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> I still like looking at this thread even tho I've read it like 3 times.


shit that Peter avatar trips me out bruh


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Dec 23, 2008)

themoose said:


> r u in the U.S?


yea.southeastern usa.,..


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree with you Crazy......seed boutique is the shit. My BB Blue Cheese Fem got to me in 10 days. I'm in the same area as you are. They also gave me 5 free Mazar.....what about you?


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 29, 2008)

crazyoutlaw said:


> i orderd 4rm seed bqoutie last weeks..got them this week..very stealth shipping,fast turn around..this was my fist order..i got ak48..im glad i went with seedbouqtiue..they got the cheaoest prioces ANYWHERE and they actually are very reliable



I just went to check out that site, since it seems that
you recommend them? I was looking around, and some of 
the orders don't say how many seeds come in the pack?
and they don't tell you about the potency or yeild of the
strains?

why not? maybe I am not seeing them. This isn't
so I can order, just so I can know for future
endeavors....

ooh, nevermind. found it. thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2008)

try pick and mix

y is it nobody ever lists them and theyre the best in my books and ive tried a few

theyve made it every time and you can talk to them about shipping and almost anything else you may need to ask.
just same as all they wont talk about growing

sorry but nobody ever lists pick and mix everyone only has good things too say about them thats tried them . me included as you can tell lol. plus there easy to talk to and contact which always helps


----------



## clonesdirect (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome and very informative thread Mane. The same techniques can be used for ordering from us as well. We just prefer a cash payment to protect those that order as it provides the highest security. I don't mean to hijack your thread...but if some want to peak around they can: www.clonesdirect.com www.clonesdirect.eu


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 4, 2009)

what about pick and mix theyre tha bomb


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 4, 2009)

Anybody else heard of clonesdirect.com? Too good to be true? Damn, their Purple Kush and God's Gift looks fuckin' tasty!! I'll be doing some serious homework on them!!


----------



## denverm4x (Jan 5, 2009)

So i placed an order with The Attitude and i opted for express and the optional tracking or whatever. well it was right before the holidays which i figured might be a problem with receiving on time, but also a good time since there is so much in the mail. so the tracking said it arrived in the US and at the post office, and now says it's status is DELIVERED but not to fucking me. so it says it arrived at the postal unit and then was delivered the same day, but no. So, i presume it was delivered by some fucking incompetent governmental representative to the wrong address. i don't know what to do. anyone have any ideas? same thing happen to anyone?


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 5, 2009)

call the attitude 

they can do a callback if it really didnt go anywhere 
although ive only been there once the service was ok but they werent what i was looking for at all i had problems too but i just thought fuck them 
went back too pick and mix and never went back to any of the others they have a 100% good quality success rate....

selections not as big as attitude almost tho  no guaranteed shipping (but theyl listen at least if some fuck up like this happens..) 

umm as for clones direct i think someone on this site owns it look around ask them. ill see if i can find them again.. if you look hard enough on the forums you may find the people thathave al the info you could need coz they work there or own it..
but my advice is do your homework. i have and its pick and mix all the way 

but yeah im pretty sure that there a place thats jst starting up and they got a member on rollitup.... 

i go with pickandmix who can also be found on this site.... there relatively new too (but in my views the best) if you dont live in th u.s that is... they wont ship there i feel sorry for you guys


----------



## SenseiGT (Jan 5, 2009)

I ordered from attitude on the 28th of December , and i don't know when i should be expecting them, with ordering on a weekend and then new years the same week. i don't know how international shipping works, anyone care to enlighten me? 

i'd like to mention - that i emailed attitude and asked them if it was going to be stealth shipped, and with a quick reply i got a no, but they offered to put them in a dvd case, i admit i like the speedy reply, but now im wondering if i'll still be getting the seeds i asked for? who knows.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Jan 5, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> try pick and mix
> 
> y is it nobody ever lists them and theyre the best in my books and ive tried a few
> 
> ...


Just a guess, but there's a high % of americans on riu, and they don't ship to usa. It's a shame too, cause they've got some stuff I'd love to try, but can't afford a whole pack of. I heard of one person that came up with a way around that, but it sounded a little risky to me.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 5, 2009)

there are plenty of ways around it ive a few maself..... 
the person your on about made a post trying to become a middle man and yes i agree it was a stupid idea. they couldnt get anyone they could trust to do that ya know not from a forum anyway... plus its not worth it for them they realise what theyre missing out on but they have places and things they have to do as well....

one of the owners has seen this idea but seriously. like they could find someone on a forum they could trust and even if they did itd have to be a good plan..

im sorry they dont ship to the us but they do deserve some recognition....

just cos they dont ship to america doesnt mean the rest of the world should miss out on them or they should get underadvertised..

but to help you out do you know anyone that livews in anther country get them to order it and send it to you or something..

thats the same foot pickandmix are in....


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Jan 6, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im sorry they dont ship to the us but they do deserve some recognition....
> 
> just cos they dont ship to america doesnt mean the rest of the world should miss out on them or they should get underadvertised..
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to say they don't deserve recognition, I just gave my opinion as to why they don't get talked about more often. 

I know they have quite a few happy customers on riu, I'm just disappointed I don't have the opportunity to become one of them. I understand why they don't ship here, and I can't say I blame them.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah i wasnt even having a go at you bro i was just saying some people should put them in there servey and the only reason i like them so much is because they have never since they started ripped me off like other joints did, and ma beans all made it fast and yeah wish id only ever used them (and i know there new but yeah it would hav been around when i first started)

i just think there worthy of the recognition ya know, i wasnt havin a go i was just saying sorry if i seemed rude but i had heaps of thingsto do is all. 

all i was trying to say is just because no us shipping doesnt mean they dont deserve the rep, ive only ever heard goodthings about them and as far as my orders go ive ordered a few times 50+ beans here fast and all excellent quality
and this is allways the case ive got a poll thats got them ranking well... that is when ppl vote last i checked equal with nirvana.... so thats gotta be worth the recognition ya know (they ship to the us a have more customers yet pick and mix pick is keeping up)

id start ma own thread but id sound like an advert cos honestly as much as it pains me to say there the only place with a 100% success rate and good quality fast shipping)

im fighting for them to get some recognition on some things because of these reasons like i said they are the bomb..

woulda saved me many hastles if they were around longer and i allways got to go to them


----------



## twosaws (Jan 6, 2009)

hey is mane still out there? need to know about this nirvana hack thing i ordered from there before i read the tread, now i am wondering if i ordered from nirvana or the hacker how do i tell thanks great thread


----------



## the357ink (Jan 6, 2009)

everything we do runs a risk..wow


----------



## twosaws (Jan 7, 2009)

i was asking mane sines mane mentioned it on first page or anyone that might know about it but thanks for the wise comment lol


----------



## profmarvel (Jan 7, 2009)

Great Post, entertaining! I'm a Newbie. Getting ready to buy my first seeds. Have you ever dealt with cannabisseeds.com? Their prices seem to good to be true. Their out of the UK. If anybody out there has, give me some info on delivery to the US. light em up, the prof420


----------



## Cannabolic (Jan 9, 2009)

when it says yeild on the site what does this mean? *400g/m2+ *


----------



## themoose (Jan 11, 2009)

Cannabolic said:


> when it says yeild on the site what does this mean? *400g/m2+ *


it means 
"400 grams per square meter or more."


Also has anyone ever used or have pics of some grows from

highgrade-seeds.com

?????????????


----------



## jointluver (Jan 17, 2009)

anyone got any feedback on Seed Boutique??


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 17, 2009)

some people say there fine... some not ive seen the name around. i know this wont help much but ive heard stories from both sides..

i like pick n mix as you can see.... they have never done me wrong... but no u.s shipping


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

What happened to mane?


----------



## Captn (Jan 17, 2009)

hey thanx this is somethin ive always wondered about


----------



## noriega (Jan 17, 2009)

Buying seeds for the U.S. folk: Just take a road trip or fly up to canada and buy some seeds at a seed shop there. I've been driving up to Canada for the last 7 years and never been busted. My car got searched once but they were looking for something obvious, not a couple of vials with 10 seeds in them hidden well. And the only reason we got searched was because of my stupid(removed) loud exhaust. Now I take the lady and we spend the night and they(border patrol) send us on our way.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Jan 18, 2009)

jointluver said:


> anyone got any feedback on Seed Boutique??


Lots of mixed reviews about them. Most seem to say they're ok. I've seen complaints about their lack of stealth, and also about slow service. They close down for 3 weeks for the holidays, so there are more complaints than usual right now about slow service. My first ever order has been sitting in their packing dept for a week now. I'll post a review once they get around to shipping my seeds.

Seems to me they have a walmart-like approach to their business. High volume, low prices, shitty service. Here's a little more info for you:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/151179-seedboutique-good-bad-ugly.html

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/53136-gypsy-nirvana-seed-boutique-safe.html


----------



## noriega (Jan 18, 2009)

http://hightimes.com/grow/ht_admin/969

This is a article from HT a few years back but I can say for sure they had their info right.


----------



## theprizefighter (Jan 21, 2009)

has anyone from the STATES ordered recently from Attitude? if so, did you have any issues using a credit card or the stealth of the package?

i want that blue ryder they have in stock


----------



## uncle white (Jan 22, 2009)

I got a order from Attitude last week. I sent a MO though. It took one week for the MO to get there and 10 more days to receive my order. Go for the guarenteed stealth shipping, you'll see it in the shipping options. Hope this helps

Later,
uncle white


----------



## theprizefighter (Jan 22, 2009)

uncle white said:


> I got a order from Attitude last week. I sent a MO though. It took one week for the MO to get there and 10 more days to receive my order. Go for the guarenteed stealth shipping, you'll see it in the shipping options. Hope this helps
> 
> Later,
> uncle white


awesome! i know i sound like a tool, but would it be best to use a "different" name when having them sent?


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 29, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> What happened to mane?


been very busy bruh. I'm back


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 29, 2009)

diggin the discussions that were going on just finished reading them


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

mane2008 said:


> been very busy bruh. I'm back


 Glad to see ya back man! How has everything been?


----------



## djlarryb (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 30, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Glad to see ya back man! How has everything been?


Good taking one day at a time


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 30, 2009)

mane2008 said:


> Good taking one day at a time


Well I'm glad you are back.


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Feb 1, 2009)

welcome back man..have those cops been getting u down??


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Feb 5, 2009)

anyone order from canabisseeds.com price are cheap, would the gentics be cheap as well?


----------



## gjdubbz (Feb 6, 2009)

what pre-paid cc should i use? is there a certain one where you dont have to put alot of personal info on them when you are activating it?


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Feb 6, 2009)

gjdubbz said:


> what pre-paid cc should i use? is there a certain one where you dont have to put alot of personal info on them when you are activating it?


Go to walgreens,and get the prepaid visa gidt card..it comes in a yellow package,and they have either 25$,50,or 100..I got the 50 one,and bought 2 nirvana strains from seed boutique..activating it is super easy,and only require a name,address,etc..just simple shit,if they ask for too much shit like ssn,then its not the right one...


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (Feb 10, 2009)

Would it be wise to ship to a po box?


----------



## parttimer (Feb 13, 2009)

New poster, new grower(hopefully) town im in has dried up to the point where there is absolutely nothing available anymore. Thanks for all the great info, Im just about to place my first order from Attitude(im in the uk so expectin 3 day delivery).
And Good Luck with the Charge Mane, hope whatever you get keeps you on the outside, a knowledge base like yours would be a shameful thing to jail.


----------



## MaryJaneNorCal (Feb 15, 2009)

great information, and thank you for posting these links. 

This will help many people!


----------



## 408BayShark (Feb 21, 2009)

Great post for a newb like me who is wondering how to go about getting some seeds. Looking for the best site to pick up some auto flower seeds for an aerogarden. You're the bomb.com!


----------



## denverm4x (Feb 22, 2009)

The Attitude is the way to go. They mail quickly and discreetly and are very helpful. The incompetent USPS misdelivered the first package I had sent, it went to a completely wrong address and place. I told the Attitude and they could obviously confirm it with tracking the number so they offered to give me 50% off on another order. Not too shabby, it is not a free replacement obviously, but I can't fault them and I sure appreciate some help because the USPS is dumb, irrelevant, archaic and incompetent. So in my experience, The Attitude certainly is top notch. also, free sample with the order and so far 100% germ rate.


----------



## gcstone787 (Feb 24, 2009)

anybody with any feedback from pickandmixseeds.co.uk?


----------



## Hoochy (Mar 3, 2009)

Mane... FANTASTIC write up. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Emoslayer (Mar 3, 2009)

I've tried to buy from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl before but for some reason my walmart prepaid visa wouldn't accept the payment, can anyone else tell me their surefire way to get seeds through the mail into the states?


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 3, 2009)

Emoslayer said:


> I've tried to buy from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl before but for some reason my walmart prepaid visa wouldn't accept the payment, can anyone else tell me their surefire way to get seeds through the mail into the states?


Some cards need to be registered. I've always used money orders though.


----------



## gjdubbz (Mar 8, 2009)

does anyone get there seeds delivered to an apartment?


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks 4 the thread and effort mane and good luck with the court date.. ive been there man..Fines+probation+probation fines=shitt..And the worst part about it is it wasent even my weed!!!!lol


----------



## phshn (Mar 11, 2009)

These all came from the Attitude. 3 for 3 orders made it to CA. Plus Several Free Seeds just for ordering. 420 code is great for the discount. 2 of my packages made it between 6-10 days. The packages were usually here in about 2 days from order from the UK. Most of that time they were just sitting in the ISC or International Service Center, which is just a big sorting center hub. One of my packages was there for over two weeks. That was a little harry. But I would have to say that if it makes it to the ISC, you are pretty much in the clear. It has made it past customs and is waiting to be sorted out. I did a little reading on the ISC. Sometimes when packages get lost there, is because there are several scanning areas that are done by humans, and occasionally they miss or forget to scan the package a second or even third time. So they just sit in limbo until someone is sorting through the unsent or mislabeled packages and is able to find the destination and get the package on its way. 
Guaranteed International Stealth is the only way to order. Pay the extra few bucks and have them throw in one of their Fat Harry 45 t-shirts or even a canvas shoulder bag. It will give you a little piece of mind when customs is handling your package and just feels a shirt and some "postcards".


----------



## phshn (Mar 11, 2009)

They have to be registered for INTERNATIONAL use.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 23, 2009)

damn bruh you got alot of seeds, glad you didnt post the stealth tho


----------



## BCbakedlife (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks for the websites, very helpful. im growing for my first time this season and was wondering if u had any suggestions for a good, potent yet easy to grow outdoor strain? 
thanks!
happy smokin


----------



## stunner69 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweet thread Mane very informative, just wondering if anyone has heard of BCGROWN.CA they were recommended to me in another thread but I can't seem to find anything else about them. Checked their site and they have some nice lookin strains and cheap aswell


----------



## thinkhigh (Apr 12, 2009)

Subscribed. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## K1NG SM0K3Y (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info . Makes me feel a lot safer to order seeds now :].


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 23, 2009)

stunner69 said:


> Sweet thread Mane very informative, just wondering if anyone has heard of BCGROWN.CA they were recommended to me in another thread but I can't seem to find anything else about them. Checked their site and they have some nice lookin strains and cheap aswell


naw never heard of them but make a thread and see what happens,* maybe no-one that has ordered from them on a reg basis has seen the existing thread about them and put their good input on it.*


----------



## ku5626 (Apr 23, 2009)

mane2008 said:


> Next is the hottest thing right now since the dutch
> The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds
> Mane


So this place is very legit? I am thinking about buying some lowryder #2 FEM. seeds from their. How was the germination rate?


----------



## ku5626 (Apr 23, 2009)

ku5626 said:


> So this place is very legit? I am thinking about buying some lowryder #2 FEM. seeds from their. How was the germination rate?


P.S: Do they ship to the U.S?


----------



## Snak (Apr 28, 2009)

Just want to say Thanks for the great info.

I just put in my first order ever at marijuana-seeds.nl for a small batch of Northern Lights seeds. I'll report back when they arrive.

It'll be my first attempt at growing, and without a doubt info like this is making the process so much more simple.

I'll probably see you guys in the growing forums soon. Until then....


----------



## 4Miller2Time0 (Apr 28, 2009)

just got my first order. 5 feminized ww from nirvana, only took 6 days to arrive. great stealth


----------



## MaintMan (May 3, 2009)

I just placed my first order. This will be my first grow with legit seeds not just ones I've saved from nice bags hope it tyre out as well as I hope I've syccesfully grown and harvested 10 plants now and am currently re budding a few and started supercroping some real nice bag seeds to increase yield. I love this stuff I just need to fig out how much I need to keep going to not run out I'd rather pay the power bill than for a bag full I seeds again! I can't wait got northern lights and white rhino and there throwing 
In some mazar-afgan for free


----------



## MaintMan (May 3, 2009)

I just placed my first order. This will be my first grow with legit seeds not just ones I've saved from nice bags hope it tyre out as well as I hope I've syccesfully grown and harvested 10 plants now and am currently re budding a few and started supercroping some real nice bag seeds to increase yield. I love this stuff I just need to fig out how much I need to keep going to not run out I'd rather pay the power bill than for a bag full I seeds again! I can't wait got northern lights and white rhino and there throwing 
In some mazar-afgan for free


----------



## eglider (May 4, 2009)

Greetings all, noob to the grow thing, real old to the smoke thing. Has anyone used these folks for seeds? 
http://www.cannabisseeds.com/purchase.htm Stumbled on them but have heard nothing on review sites, (unless I missed a Few). The sale prices are crazy cheap compared to the breeding houses. Being somewhat cynical of some peoples good hearts ...lol it seems that if it sounds too good to be true....it usually is. $48 FEMINIZED SEEDS FOR $49 BUX? Seems to beat $100 bux a seed from some sellers ..... Well ,it'll be a bit before the grow room is put together, so if anyone wants to jump in and be a guinea pig for this Maybe Too Good To Be True Deal please let me know how it works out. In all fairness they seem much more medically orientated than many other sites so, perhaps, theyre in it to help out old arthritic farts like me stay on a Harley and off a hoverround ....
Thanks to all the folks who have helped me learn to help myself by contributing to the knowlege on this site. Looking forward to showing baby pics soon!


----------



## Snak (May 6, 2009)

Just updating- I received my seeds on Friday!

Everything came discreetly packaged, and arrived very quickly.

I ordered Northern Lights from marijuana-seeds.nl

I'll be doing business with them again


----------



## brick20 (May 7, 2009)

great site dude


----------



## ChuckyHigh PR (May 8, 2009)

how does nirvana send ur seeds??im thinking of buying here but im just curious and want to know how they do their stelth.

pics could be nice =)


----------



## thinkhigh (May 9, 2009)

ChuckyHigh PR said:


> how does nirvana send ur seeds??im thinking of buying here but im just curious and want to know how they do their stelth.
> 
> pics could be nice =)


 
It's not likely that you will get pics on the shealth delivery. If you saw it then THE MAN would see it and know what to look for. Then no one would get their seeds.


----------



## thinkhigh (May 9, 2009)

I can tell you that a friend of mine ordered his seed from nirvana and all went well.


----------



## ChuckyHigh PR (May 9, 2009)

thinkhigh said:


> It's not likely that you will get pics on the shealth delivery. If you saw it then THE MAN would see it and know what to look for. Then no one would get their seeds.


Yeah lol i was thinking of that last night.


----------



## MaintMan (May 12, 2009)

Just got my seeds took about 8 days I think nicely conceled and good looking quality I hope they all turn out fem


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jun 13, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> Just got my seeds took about 8 days I think nicely conceled and good looking quality I hope they all turn out fem



if im going to buy seeds.. id get feminized


----------



## andyk187 (Jul 1, 2009)

Amex cards have trouble because Amex charges the Merchant a percentage of the purchase, not the purchaser for the item. so many businesses wont take it because the profit they would make goes to Amex.


----------



## swagsb (Jul 11, 2009)

+++REP very nice thread how to order seeds ive used this many times good job


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Jul 27, 2009)

can anyone tell me what kind of prepaid card i should or can use to order from Nirvana-Shop.com The back of the visa gift card says it can be used world wide anywhere visa debit is accepted. can i use that kind?


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for the help guys


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Jul 28, 2009)

wow....still no replys? you guys are great!!!


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Jul 28, 2009)

well, i just ordered some BlackJack Femz from nirvana-shop. The shit looked dank as fuck. we'll see how long it takes. has anyone had any experiance with this strain or any of nirvana-shops feminized beans? Anyone?!?!?


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Jul 31, 2009)

but nobody really gives a fuck right?!?!?


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Jul 31, 2009)

whiteboi4202 said:


> can anyone tell me what kind of prepaid card i should or can use to order from Nirvana-Shop.com The back of the visa gift card says it can be used world wide anywhere visa debit is accepted. can i use that kind?


So did that card work for you? 

G/L with your seeds. I haven't seen much info on that strain, I think it just came out this year. Here's a couple threads I found, no much info in them though:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/194067-nirvana-shop-seeds-blackjack.html
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/198816-nirvana-blackjack.html#post2555343

PS- Start your own thread, you will likely get more help that way.


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 31, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> So did that card work for you?
> 
> G/L with your seeds. I haven't seen much info on that strain, I think it just came out this year. Here's a couple threads I found, no much info in them though:
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/194067-nirvana-shop-seeds-blackjack.html
> ...



This should help.

Read through and you'll see a couple of different options on the pre paid cards.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/217169-how-visa-all-acess-gift.html


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Jul 31, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> This should help.
> 
> Read through and you'll see a couple of different options on the pre paid cards.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/217169-how-visa-all-acess-gift.html


Thanks, but more seeds are not really in my budget at the moment. Until I get a few more bucks I'll just have to settle for dreaming about kali mist and JC2.

I just like to know which cards work (w/o giving SS#) and which don't work for our purposes. That's why I'm already subscribed to your thread.


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 31, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> Thanks, but more seeds are not really in my budget at the moment. Until I get a few more bucks I'll just have to settle for dreaming about kali mist and JC2.
> 
> I just like to know which cards work (w/o giving SS#) and which don't work for our purposes. That's why I'm already subscribed to your thread.


Cool man Thanks for the++
Just trying to help out where I can.

I just got my seeds in yesterday and are germing as we speak.

5 Fem Dutch Passion White Widow,
Blue Hash,
and Blue Widow.


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Jul 31, 2009)

did you order from nirvana JOE? And yes the $50 visa gift card worked. I used the yellow birthday gift card and all i had to do was go on the giftcard site and put in a little info to register the card (no ss# needed). if you dont the online shops wont accept because the address and name registered online have to match the shipping address. Use an alias ofcourse. hopefully they'll be in my box at the begining of next week. and thanks guys for actually responding.


----------



## Joe Camel (Jul 31, 2009)

whiteboi4202 said:


> did you order from nirvana JOE? And yes the $50 visa gift card worked. I used the yellow birthday gift card and all i had to do was go on the giftcard site and put in a little info to register the card (no ss# needed). if you dont the online shops wont accept because the address and name registered online have to match the shipping address. Use an alias ofcourse. hopefully they'll be in my box at the begining of next week. and thanks guys for actually responding.


Thats awesome Im glad that worked. Can you give me more info on exactly which card it was so I can add it to my list on my thread.
Thanks

~~Joe~~


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Jul 31, 2009)

ill pm you later joe


----------



## DOPEYSstoned (Aug 3, 2009)

great thread man great order advice rep+


----------



## Warmonger (Aug 8, 2009)

DOPEYSstoned said:


> great thread man great order advice rep+


 
Yeah I agree, this thread was great on the advice!

I just got my order from Attitude. Real fast service, 7-8 days from order to delivery. Used a credit card which probably helped speed the process up.

When I'm ready to try another flavor, I'll for sure order from Attitude again.


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Aug 9, 2009)

got my shits in 7 days from order. Nirvana is A+ in my books


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Aug 10, 2009)

im 2 for 2 on my germination!!! I think I love Nirvana-Shop!!! LOL


----------



## xTHEBAKERx (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice thread bro im doin an outdoor gro in Oregon so i was wondering if anybody knows some good strand for there? oh yeah of course +REP


----------



## KeenGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

Just reporting success from Attitude to Cali. 4-5 business days. Outside stealth 10/10. Inside 7/10. Will buy again. 420 promo code makes for free shipping == win.


----------



## bbighead (Aug 27, 2009)

attitude is a good company to trust. I ordered some beans and got them in 7 days and i live in the midwest pretty fast service.


----------



## bbighead (Aug 27, 2009)

should i use a different light when i'm growing the plants in their veg stage and just use my 400 watt hps when flowering? Because keep on having problems with the plants getting to tall and not short and lots of branches how i want them?


----------



## KeenGuy (Aug 29, 2009)

^ Move the light or plants closer when vegging. If you're unable to do that, look at topping/lst to get the branches your after.

All my Attitude seeds have germinated faster than ANY other seeds I've germinated before. The plants, young, but are looking STRONG!


----------



## gimmenobammerweed (Aug 29, 2009)

is there any way i can purchase a seed from a certain seed bank through a broker who will send it to the u.s.?


----------



## goofygolfer (Aug 30, 2009)

i got one out of walmart but could only be used in usa kroger groc. store sell a visa gift c thats accapted worldwide


----------



## onship (Sep 2, 2009)

I am wondering about ordering seeds. Did yours come to your home or did you have to go to the post office to sign for them?


----------



## cloned (Sep 6, 2009)

i live in canada. anybody know what seed company will send here... paid by credit card?


----------



## macinnis (Sep 10, 2009)

Stealth shipping from Attitude worked great, got in 7 days


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just started flowering 2 of my Black Jack Femz a week ago from nirvana-shop and this morning they both had lil hairs showin!!! Nirvana-shop is def. legit and so far their femenized are FEMENIZED!!! lol!!! And Nirvana-shops stealth is fuckin great!!! I placed an order for the Pineapple Express Femz from Attitude and there tracking says its already in the U.S. Ill let you guys know when they arrive.


----------



## whiteboi4202 (Sep 17, 2009)

i just recieved my free single pineapple express fem SEED. Hopefully it is trully a feminized seed!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the 420 code on the attitude, never knew that!


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 13, 2009)

this threads grreeeeaaaat! aha nice job explaining the individual seed banks


----------



## Stoney384 (Oct 30, 2009)

What is the best seed company that is located in the US if any?


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Oct 30, 2009)

Are you a med patient? If so, seeds should be relatively easy to find. 

Otherwise I do not know of any seedbanks operating inside the usa. Most are in europe or canada.


----------



## Stoney384 (Oct 30, 2009)

just didn't want to have to order over seas or canada and have to worry about customs getting my stuff!


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Oct 30, 2009)

Stoney384 said:


> just didn't want to have to order over seas or canada and have to worry about customs getting my stuff!


Unless you have a good friend that is willing to send you some, you are in the same boat as most of us. 

If you do a little research, you will find that ordering seeds is a pretty low risk overall. Nothing is 100% safe, but it's pretty close.


----------



## Stoney384 (Oct 30, 2009)

allright what the hell i'll give it a shot and order from nirvana what do you recommend?


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Oct 30, 2009)

Stoney384 said:


> allright what the hell i'll give it a shot and order from nirvana *what do you recommend?*


I have no first hand experience with them, but I hear mixed reviews about nirvana seedbank. I recommend doing a little bit of reading before you commit your money anywhere.

Attitude seed bank gets consistently good reviews, and they carry lots of different breeders. Including nirvana.

Worldwide marijuana seed also has a good selection, and sells individual seeds. So you can try lots of different strains without spending too much money.

These are by no means the only trustworthy places to get seeds, just the first two to come to mind.

If you let us know what type of high you are looking for, and what your budget is, I am sure somebody will be able to offer up some suggestions.


----------



## Stoney384 (Nov 2, 2009)

just order from attitude, so will see how good they are


----------



## othehustla (Nov 11, 2009)

i alway get the steatlh shipping option to me it works great and usuall recieve my item within a week one time it took 3 weeks


----------



## Stoney384 (Nov 12, 2009)

othehustla said:


> i alway get the steatlh shipping option to me it works great and usuall recieve my item within a week one time it took 3 weeks


Yeah i got stealth shipping with a shirt, and it just came today. So it has only been 9 days, but there was a holiday in there so it would have been only 8 if you don't count that then. So will see if it all comes out good or not.


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Nov 27, 2009)

I like the idea of sending them to a friends house instead of your own to be on the safe side.. After all thats whats friends are for arent they? Going to jail for you? haha

An idea I had, if you know the name of the person who lived in your house before you, or at that address or whatever, you could have their name on it.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 28, 2009)

Stoney384 said:


> Yeah i got stealth shipping with a shirt, and it just came today. So it has only been 9 days, but there was a holiday in there so it would have been only 8 if you don't count that then. So will see if it all comes out good or not.


glad u got them bruh 



Jackp0t08 said:


> I like the idea of sending them to a friends house instead of your own to be on the safe side.. After all thats whats friends are for arent they? Going to jail for you? haha
> 
> An idea I had, if you know the name of the person who lived in your house before you, or at that address or whatever, you could have their name on it.


jail for seeds? lol


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2009)

mane2008 said:


> glad u got them bruh
> 
> 
> jail for seeds? lol


Where you been man? You gonna stick around?


----------



## doowmd (Nov 29, 2009)

i'm just gonna take a trip out to cali to pick up mine! that's the plan for now, but i just started hearing bout michigan and its med. program. it's alot closer than cali. so i was wondering if i could, or eventually be able to, get my plants and or seeds from there?


----------



## Stoney384 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well hell doowmd let me know if you find any thing out about getting some seeds from michigan.

I'm just a hop, skip and a jump from there, and that would be better than getting it from over seas.

holler back


----------



## Kensomniac (Dec 9, 2009)

Just received my order from The Attitude, arrived in a week with a tshirt and dvd case.

I've got my new seeds (White Widow, Super Lemon Haze, Chocolope, Wonder Woman, Pineapple Express, Moby Dick and Blue Hash Plant Haze) and they have all germinated.. I was surprised at how quick and easy it was, much like a drunken cheerleader.


----------



## mungus (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone have problems with their credit cards not working with attitude? I have used 2 different cards from 2 different banks, neither one would go through. I got a call from fraud protection from one of the banks. Yes they both have money in them. lol Any sugestions


----------



## doowmd (Dec 21, 2009)

Stoney384 said:


> Well hell doowmd let me know if you find any thing out about getting some seeds from michigan.
> 
> I'm just a hop, skip and a jump from there, and that would be better than getting it from over seas.
> 
> holler back


have yet to find anything out about the availability of seed in mich. yet. just posted on another thread where a guy from detroit was asking bout growing in the winter in a greebhouse, and i ask the same question on there. i'll let ya kbnow if anyone ever answers me on the subject. now that i've spent some more time on this thread, i think i'll just order online. mane made me feel alot less worried about it. one thing tho, i was thinking about ordering using the previous renters name (have got some of his mail and thot of doing it like that) but i'm worried if i have to go to the local p.o. and sign for it they KNOW who i am and i wouldn't be able to sign another name. (its a VERY, VERY, asmall town!!!) so i think i'll just prob. bite the bullet and use my own jon hancock and hope for the best. opinions anyone? (mane i'm hoping for urs more than anyone else's really)


----------



## Michiganman247 (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice thread. For my first buy I bought some Lowryder #2 and THC Bomb. I order from Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices. I used a pre-paid visa card with my address but a different name. Received in 1 week and 1 day. Very nice.


----------



## Nosup4u (Dec 22, 2009)

just orderd 5 fem NL and 5 fem WW from Nirvana less the 2 min ago and i think im gonna order some from Attitude so i will review both when i get them


----------



## Billy Blunts (Dec 25, 2009)

Im going to order through Attitude. Anyone know if visa gift cards work with attitude?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 25, 2009)

Billy Blunts said:


> Im going to order through Attitude. Anyone know if visa gift cards work with attitude?


 Yep, or at least the kind I used. Remember, most gift cards need to be activated on-line before they can be used for on-line purchases. If you don't, the card won't work unless your are actually using it in person and the card is swiped by the cashier.


----------



## stopsigneyes (Jan 9, 2010)

yep works everywhere


----------



## bbighead (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guy's my room mate is starting his own cannabis forum/blog website. If you guys wanna help out buy posting some useful information on there that would be awesome. HERE's the website www.420blogger.com


----------



## chewyteeth (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, I was considering an order from attitude but i'm a bit freaked out about sending them to my house. I dont really have any friends or family that I could burden with this. How safe is it to send it to the place where you'll be growing it? Also, i've ordered international parcels before and you have to sign for them. Do you have to sign for these or does the postman just leave it in your box?


----------



## ink the world (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive ordered from Attitude 2 times. I use my debit card and have it shipped to where I live and grow. I do the same thing when I buy lights etc. off the internet. It comes down to doing some research and buying from a reputable business. My orders from Attitude are stealthy enough and my lights etc. get shipped in plain brown boxes w/out the business name on it.


----------



## freddog23 (Jan 26, 2010)

mane2008 said:


> Bank reviews on the the Banks I listed....
> 
> http://nirvana-shop.com/
> 
> ...


Did you ship to adress your growing in?


----------



## c3m3kinci (Jan 28, 2010)

can you grow and send to turkey


----------



## freedaweeeed (Jan 28, 2010)

what do the seeds cum in?? i pakage or just an envelope through the door? can eny 1 give me a site were to get cheap female seeds?


----------



## doowmd (Jan 28, 2010)

speedyseedz has the best prices i could find-fem. or reg after shipping and all is said and done......just got my order today (placed on 21st) so 'speedy' is an accurate description too. lol


----------



## freedaweeeed (Jan 28, 2010)

doowmd said:


> speedyseedz has the best prices i could find-fem. or reg after shipping and all is said and done......just got my order today (placed on 21st) so 'speedy' is an accurate description too. lol


 
ok m8 ill have a look on there.. will they get posted through my door in an envelope?


----------



## billabongmon (Mar 9, 2010)

Where can I find a Visa Prepaid that I can use internationally. I accidentally bought one that advertised that you can use it anywhere and then when I got the packaging off it said U.S only on the front


----------



## tophergetts (Mar 24, 2010)

mane2008 said:


> I've been seeing alot of threads on How do I place an order?
> Do I use my Real Name?
> Who should I ship to and can I use a fake address?
> 
> ...


 thanks for the good info


----------



## trystick (Apr 7, 2010)

newboy over here. I been watching and learning bout the lights n dirt n nutes. gotta get the right dirt! So i says to myself, newboy you got ta grow some of dat stank. start to roll like dat. So i looks at some seeds. Gots to start wit the seeds ya know mon. So i finds me some blueberry. i say dat blueberry got to have a nice head mon. i could roll me a fatty wit da patty on dat blue mon.

So i ordered up some seeds ya know. Den i waits mon. and i waits and i waits mon. After bout 8 days i starts to be lookin mon. lookin for my shizzle yo. twas eaten my rice n peas and i be lookin mon...everyday for da postmon. Well, yesterday i seen a phone book on da porch an i says wow mon dat is some stealth. Dem boys in amsterdam can find a phone book of ma area and place deem seeds somewheres inside. So i looks and i looks mon. i look every page in dat book mon! i tear the book and look in the binder mon. but der aint no seeds mon...no seeds mon.

Next day i sees a garden mailer wit some coupons and some plastic wrapper. i says damn, deem boys from amsterdam mighty stealth mon. how dey think up a garden mailer..its brilliant. So i looks through the mailer. i smells da mailer. i takes me my magnifying glass and den i looks real close again mon. i says dis must be da shizzle mon. I dont see noting else coming mon. So i cut the coupon into pieces and i plants some peices into my foxfarm dirt mon. Dta dirt is dark and rich mon. i knon it can work for me yo. Then i gets some lights mon. i gets some of da t5 and i gets some of da cfl and i even put me good readn light up on it mon., i put everything on that mon.

Den i gets me some spring water mon. and i pour da stuff on it mon. Every 3 days i pour it on it mon! I be watchin dat pail of dirt every day mon. i looks in da morning and den i looks in da eve. my lights is cool running mon. i gots to see some shizzle mon. But i dont see no shizzle mon. All who dont hear mus feel.


Rain a fall but dutty tough mon. Could someone out dar help me wit my shizzle. Wat am i doin wrong mon? is it my lights mon. is it my nutes mon. I would say ma leaves is yellow but i got no leaves yet mon! And i wants to roll a splif real bad mon.

can ya help me mon? What dis i doing wrong mon...

Stick


----------



## narlydude (Apr 11, 2010)

Great thread mane! +Rep! Newbie here, workin' on bag seed, saving for some good genetics thanks to this thread! Added thought, I found this through an old post from high times, peeps may wanna check it for current news...
http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html


----------



## (Butters) (Apr 18, 2010)

billabongmon said:


> Where can I find a Visa Prepaid that I can use internationally. I accidentally bought one that advertised that you can use it anywhere and then when I got the packaging off it said U.S only on the front


I need this question answered myself too. Any idea where one could buy a prepaid VISA for international use in the US? Anyone?

-Butters


----------



## gumball (Apr 19, 2010)

(Butters) said:


> I need this question answered myself too. Any idea where one could buy a prepaid VISA for international use in the US? Anyone?
> 
> -Butters


look on visa's website. they should have something about international pre-paids.


----------



## GetActive (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info. i now feel a little bit more secure about purchasing seeds form an online overseas provider. I figured I couldn't trust all of the ones in High Times, since I saw them advertising Vapor Genies, those portable vapes with lead paint.


----------



## monsterenergyaxe (May 23, 2010)

Hey everyone after reading this post i decided to order for the first time. Went to http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ 9 days shipping to Chicago got 10 seeds of mazar. Got it because the plant is short. packaging was pretty stealthy. 9 out of 10 germinated. I got the mix so dunno how many females i got. Will order again from them soon. Also got 5 free seeds. The seeds were pretty small and I have no clue what they are. Hope this helps some people out. tried ordering from doc chronic but couldn't use my credit card. his sites pay area only went to 2010 for the credit card expiration date.


----------



## TICAL (Jun 9, 2010)

Very informative Mane, I ordered from Dope-Seeds their Thai Haze x Skunk and Nirvana's ICE and received my order with no problems what so ever. It was my first time ordering from a seed bank, they emailed me to let me know my order was on the way and less than a week I received my precious product. The ice germ in 24 hours and just one of the THxS seeds germ in 72 hours. I am normally a soil kind of guy but planning on growing both hydro, I will keep yall updated.... Thanks for the great advice and banging thread Mane.


----------



## brainwarp (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks to Mane for the post. Haven't read all 50 pages here, so my apologies if some of this was already brought up. The original post is a little off in his advice.

Yes, make small orders. Yes, use a fake name. But, do not have seeds sent to the same address that you grow. Spend $30 to get a po box. That's good for 6 months.

Money orders are okay if that's all they take. Local grocery stores have them for one dollar, and they are anonymous.

Best is to use a gift card, available at Walmart, Walgreens, etc. Figure out how much your order will be with shipping, then get one for the next even dollar amount above that. Then use the rest of the balance right away, or the money will vanish.

This works for any other growing supplies[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]


----------



## tingpoon (Jun 23, 2010)

i think if you order through attitude, you will be totally fine. i frequently order $50-$100 worth at least from them, and i don't even spend the extra for stealth because i've always received my beans on time (7 days max).





you don't need to order through a different name, as this is an international company and it would take a hell of a lawsuit for them to legally have to reveal who you are. 

if you are still wary, use a prepaid debit card. i use my own regular credit card honestly, no problems.
and code 420 always works for an extra 10% off.


----------



## mane2008 (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh man this thread is still goin strong, thanks to all who answered all questions for me


----------



## 17khgp (Jul 4, 2010)

Is there any purpose in having the seeds removed from the breeders pack? Any advantage to leaving them in? This is my 1st time ordering seeds and I'm using prepaid visa for 10 reg AK-48 ($28.8, t-shirt stealth shipping ($22), and had them removed from the breeders pack and repacked but only because I didn't know any better and thought it must be safer. I will order Monday by phone so I can still change any of this. And did someone say coupon code "420" gave an extra 10% off? I'm using The Attitude. Thanks for the help.

Sorry if already mentioned but wasn't in first few pages and long time to read all...


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 13, 2010)

yep, coupon code 420 for an extra 10% off your order. and the first weekend of every month, they have specials


----------



## cAlL mE lOg HeAd (Jul 15, 2010)

how do i order by phone do i call them and then it comes on my phone bill ? idk if the questions stupid it made me laugh after im kind of spliffed


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 15, 2010)

cAlL mE lOg HeAd said:


> how do i order by phone do i call them and then it comes on my phone bill ? idk if the questions stupid it made me laugh after im kind of spliffed


not a dumb question. but i have never placed a phone order for beans in my life and never will. just order online, get a prepaid card but make sure its one that is accepted internationally. i use my own credit card tho because i've ordering through tude for a while.


----------



## gumball (Jul 15, 2010)

International calls are expensive unless you have a plan for that. Some of them have online chat so you can order that way.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Jul 18, 2010)

Just ordered Nirvana Northern Lights Autoflower for 40.36$ Does nirvana not have a discount code? Anyways its my first time. Ordered just yesterday so hoping for next friday to East US. Let you know


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 18, 2010)

I didn't look througha ll pages but i looked through a few and was wondering what the stealth shipping was like, could someone post a pic of what their orders looked like?


----------



## gumball (Jul 19, 2010)

they come in random gifts, like t-shirts and shit. i dont think anyone will post for you, i have never seen someone post that. its kinda like giving away the secret ingredient ya know?


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 19, 2010)

oh ive seen 1 and ill edit my post in a min but it was in cardboard it was pretty legit..

EDIT: here it is looks crazy actually..


----------



## gumball (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, that's crazy. Don't know if I would want mine like that though.


----------



## sleepy40 (Jul 20, 2010)

Does any one know a good internationl gift card I cld use and where to get it?


----------



## gumball (Jul 20, 2010)

That grren dot thing from walmart is suppose to work I read somewhere. You could email the seed bank you want to use and ask if they have any recommendations.


----------



## sleepy40 (Jul 22, 2010)

Its crazy cuz the Attitude says we do not recommend anything. Well shit I need a F'in recommendation on what gift card works. someone post a pic or something!


----------



## gumball (Jul 22, 2010)

well someone put this in perspective for me one day, and here it is. use your credit card, because the seed bank is in another country, so their records will be pretty hard for our government to aquire them to get your information. also, from what I understand the, the transaction shows up as something silly on your credit card, i think it was in attitudes FAQ i read something like that 

i have never order with my card, but i have never ordered either. once I have $50.00 i can blow on seeds i will probably use my card though. i have read a lot of folks that do


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 22, 2010)

gumball said:


> well someone put this in perspective for me one day, and here it is. use your credit card, because the seed bank is in another country, so their records will be pretty hard for our government to aquire them to get your information. also, from what I understand the, the transaction shows up as something silly on your credit card, i think it was in attitudes FAQ i read something like that
> 
> i have never order with my card, but i have never ordered either. once I have $50.00 i can blow on seeds i will probably use my card though. i have read a lot of folks that do


i always use my own card actually.




i know attitude doesn't keep personal information like your credit card number because i emailed them once. i advise anyone using a prepaid to get the visa vanilla. had a friend order using that one and it went through.


----------



## gumball (Jul 22, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> i always use my own card actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe it was you that i read that from!!! who knows, good info though, thanks


----------



## 9867mike777 (Jul 28, 2010)

I was using Dr. Chronic, mainly because they had the cheapest prices and good variety. But they recently stopped taking credit cards, so went back to Nirvana. Waiting right now for NL and Blackjack from Nirvana. Should be here in a few days. I usually try to get some seeds, same strain to itself, so I don't have to order but once every couple of years. I never had any trouble. The once I got from the Dr. looked just like normal letters of a couple three pages. Each was totally different from the last.


----------



## babushka (Jul 31, 2010)

any gift card that works intrnationally should work...has anyone had recent success with the attitude???


----------



## babushka (Aug 2, 2010)

babushka said:


> any gift card that works intrnationally should work...has anyone had recent success with the attitude???


 i saw someone mention that the prepaid visa ***greendot*** works??? any one tried this?


----------



## 9867mike777 (Aug 2, 2010)

9867mike777 said:


> I was using Dr. Chronic, mainly because they had the cheapest prices and good variety. But they recently stopped taking credit cards, so went back to Nirvana. Waiting right now for NL and Blackjack from Nirvana. Should be here in a few days. I usually try to get some seeds, same strain to itself, so I don't have to order but once every couple of years. I never had any trouble. The once I got from the Dr. looked just like normal letters of a couple three pages. Each was totally different from the last.


 Came through with no problem to the West Coast of US. I ordered Thursday night and got Monday eight or nine days later. Nice stealth packaging with a freebie (no extra seeds, however.) The seeds looked pretty good. Soaking 7 each overnight and will plant tomorrow.


----------



## mattyslick (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah i just ordered from the cannibis seeds place on friday night. i ordered the lemon dank ( i like lemon hahah) i did a credit card so it was all good. =] ty mane bad ass seed guide by the way


----------



## SmittyB.. (Aug 10, 2010)

Well here i am again and I finally got my order from nirvana from the first post i put in this thread and guess what? It got siezed by border patrol got a "willy Wallet" and a nice little notice of removal. so I guess ordering offline just isnt in my luck. peace.


----------



## gumball (Aug 10, 2010)

well at least your one more to reassure they wont come busting our door down for ordering online. sorry your stash got snatched!!! you gonna try it again? i have a local friend that ordered some online from here http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ and got them within two weeks, and that was with a money order! i will try, soon, but when who knows!!


----------



## SmittyB.. (Aug 11, 2010)

I sent nirvana a message and I got this email back today. 

I am very sorry to hear that your order was confiscated. Considering the amount of time that has passed, it's likely that the parcel has been lost or confiscated somewhere along the way.
As stated in our Terms and Conditions (which you agreed to when you ordered), we cannot be held responsible if packages get lost or confiscated. 
Just this once, though, I will resend your order to you as a goodwill gesture. Fingers crossed that it will arrive safely this time!
Peace,
Charlie
*With best regards,
NIRVANA Shipments*


----------



## SmittyB.. (Aug 11, 2010)

So nirvana is pretty bad ass In my book but hopefully it wont be picked up this time. Cross your fingers for me Peace


----------



## gumball (Aug 11, 2010)

that is very nice, have to keep them in mind!


----------



## tingpoon (Aug 14, 2010)

SmittyB.. said:


> I sent nirvana a message and I got this email back today.
> 
> I am very sorry to hear that your order was confiscated. Considering the amount of time that has passed, it's likely that the parcel has been lost or confiscated somewhere along the way.
> As stated in our Terms and Conditions (which you agreed to when you ordered), we cannot be held responsible if packages get lost or confiscated.
> ...


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you bro! honestly this is the perfect example of why nirvana and tude are my top picks consistently.




great assurance that they really try to fix any negative experiences.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Aug 18, 2010)

Got my seeds MONDAY!!! 4 out of 5 germed in 48 hours. Just put three up under lights. Hopefully i can get a grow journal going and get some advise. But need a camera!


----------



## SmittyB.. (Aug 18, 2010)

O yea quick question is anybody else not able to see the picture section of the rollitup forum?


----------



## okayimreloaded (Sep 1, 2010)

mane2008 said:


> Next is the hottest thing right now since the dutch
> The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds
> 
> Now I haven't placed many orders with them, but am 2for2 and hoping for a 3fo3 in about a week.
> ...


good find on the website i like them cuz they got grrenhouse seeds. i think greenhouse dont ship to the u.s. but theres always people willing to do what others dont want to.


----------



## 7thtoker (Sep 1, 2010)

SmittyB.. said:


> So nirvana is pretty bad ass In my book but hopefully it wont be picked up this time. Cross your fingers for me Peace


Yeah dude I've had nothig but good vibes form Nirvana... some wicked little beans of life is ya ask me. 

that's such a bummer your package got confiscated....

shit man sorry


----------



## twistedwords (Sep 6, 2010)

If you are worried about sending to your place of residence this is what you do. You either "a" rent a P.O. box or "B" if you have the money rent a place for a month under a false name. Then you have nothing to worry about as the other residence you now have is inder a false name and nothing to worry about. Oh go down to your store and get a temporary debit card, fill it up, buy the seeds under a fake name and then it gets delivered to your temp residence. If you are that worried.


----------



## Dork (Sep 7, 2010)

Well Here is a list of SEED BANKS and what the average coast for seeds are all rated by *Jorge Cervantes auther and writer of GROWERS BIBLE*
http://hightimes.com/grow/ht_admin/969


----------



## RelentlessSeeds (Sep 8, 2010)

CUstoms is a joke if your in the u.s


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 22, 2010)

It was the first time I had ever ordered seeds and it got confiscated maybe tough luck or maybe customs really isnt that much of a joke bro? Im still leary about ordering a second batch.


----------



## gumball (Sep 22, 2010)

SmittyB.. said:


> It was the first time I had ever ordered seeds and it got confiscated maybe tough luck or maybe customs really isnt that much of a joke bro? Im still leary about ordering a second batch.


didnt you get replacement sent and they made it though?? i wouldnt be to leary of it, they didnt stomp your door down the first time so it prolly wont happen any time soon.


----------



## Pure (Sep 23, 2010)

Dude,

Thanks Mane!! Like I said in the +Rep, you calmed my nerves about placing my first order. So I'm happily awaiting G13's blueberry Gum, Barneys Vanilla Kush, and LSD. I'm a happy fucker!!!
i paid the 6 bucks extra for the shirt for my girl and the insurance on my seeds. Not bad i get 4 Free different types of feminized seeds. "Attitude" gets my vote. Now I'll chime in once they arrive.. 


Ciao,
Pure..


----------



## Pure (Sep 24, 2010)

So far so good. Site states they have already been "dispatched". Sounds to narc-ish they can use any other word than dispatched!! So less than 24 hours and my seeds have already been "dispatched".


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

Pure said:


> So far so good. Site states they have already been "dispatched". Sounds to narc-ish they can use any other word than dispatched!! So less than 24 hours and my seeds have already been "dispatched".
> 
> 
> Ciao,
> Pure...


they are in a country that probably smokes fags too, and they mix tobacco into their MJ joints!  there terminology is a little different, but there personalities are mostly genuine good folk, like you and i


----------



## Pure (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL - True on the sick MJ and tobacco! I never saw that till I traveled to western Europe! They smoke bad hash, and mix bad MJ which is probably "ruderalis" in their cigarettes. And they look at me crazy when i roll a pure breed! Before we had medical Marijuana in Cali we were always rolling pure breds. These people live a hop skip and a jump from Amsterdam and smoke crap! I bought hash here and had to clean it about 4 times only to get about a 10th of the volume at the end. Sickning. But things surely are different around the world. Like in Kenya perfect climate for growing! fucking just perfect. Bu the MJ there CRAp just fucking crap!! I don't think they even have a concept of good bud yet. Hmmm what an open market 
Not sure I want to be stuck in a kenyan jail cell so.... 

Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## mrmatt (Sep 26, 2010)

Any updates from those who purchased from attitude? I paid with my personal credit card, shipped to my house. Bought on the 17th, dispatched on the 20th. Got an update via USPS.com yesterday afternoon saying it had been received in NY. So I can only imagine they will be here in 2-3 more days tops... Cant wait to get these goin... and Ill post as soon as they arrive.

Another proud USMC Vet.


----------



## Pure (Sep 26, 2010)

mrmatt said:


> Any updates from those who purchased from attitude? I paid with my personal credit card, shipped to my house. Bought on the 17th, dispatched on the 20th. Got an update via USPS.com yesterday afternoon saying it had been received in NY. So I can only imagine they will be here in 2-3 more days tops... Cant wait to get these goin... and Ill post as soon as they arrive.
> 
> Another proud USMC Vet.


Semper Fi Dude,

I order on the 23rd at night, they shipped out the next day 24th, I'm expecting next week will also report back in...


Pure...


----------



## mrmatt (Sep 27, 2010)

Got my beans today, everything like planed... 6 fem cataract kush, 6 fem headband, 5 fem purple pasion #1 and the 4 UFO freebies, roadrunner, auto haze, critical + and blue widow. I got the teeshirt stealth option for delivery and the shirt was bullshit but whatever i got my beans with no problems and it only took a week. The seeds are ALL tiny and almost premature looking so i dont really feel too good about that. but we will see in a couple days. ill probably start a journal so watch out for me if our interested in what im growing. Ive got 2 1000 watt liquid lumen set up and a DWC/AERO/Hydroponic system going. Its stellar


----------



## Pure (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool dude,

Hopefully mine arrive today. i gotta travel so i wont be here but i'm sure the package will be here by the time I return so thats cool.

Do the grow journal dude. 


Pure...


----------



## shishkaboy (Sep 28, 2010)

I think i just might get mine today usps says there at my local post office since friday the 24th. So far i gotta say attitude is the shit. I didnt even do the tshirt thing i went with a diff option and left in breeder packaging. im gonna place one more the first weekend of next month when i can see what specials they have


----------



## malady (Sep 28, 2010)

i did the mug option lol hope to see it next week

maybe it will say jesus on it


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi fellow future growers ! Attitude seeds still the bommmmmmmmmmb? just wondering. havent ordered from them in like a year :/


----------



## mrmatt (Sep 29, 2010)

I just ordered from them, germinating tonight.


----------



## Jism (Oct 5, 2010)

imseeing on attitude that the seeds say 'outdoor harvest' , i have yet to see indooor which is what i want. am i retarded or are they all for outside? im a beginner so this will be my third crop ever.. first one was outdoor, second indoor, looking for this to be indoor too. and ive neever bought online i just get seeds from friends but my mom bought from a site but wouldnt tell me where but she has some good ass shit now she just finished curing the other day and beautiful smoke.


----------



## RRLBT420 (Oct 6, 2010)

i use single seed centre. they offer guaranteed shipping for $15 usually and they'll re-ship if you don't recieve your order. plus, as the name suggests almost all strains are available in single seed orders if you wish. i've placed 3 orders with no issues, all received in 4-7 days, and they track it right up to your door and say whether or not it's on track with it's estimated delivery. they usually have some free seeds with each order and they sell from over 30 breeders


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2010)

Jism said:


> imseeing on attitude that the seeds say 'outdoor harvest' , i have yet to see indooor which is what i want. am i retarded or are they all for outside? im a beginner so this will be my third crop ever.. first one was outdoor, second indoor, looking for this to be indoor too. and ive neever bought online i just get seeds from friends but my mom bought from a site but wouldnt tell me where but she has some good ass shit now she just finished curing the other day and beautiful smoke.


outdoor havest means what it could yield outside. this dramatically decreases inside per plant


----------



## mrmatt (Oct 7, 2010)

So to recap some info for newer folks to the thread...

On sep 17th I ordered from the Attitude seed bank:

DNA Genetics Cataract Kush Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds
Dutch Passion Purple #1 Feminized Seeds
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds
UFO# 1 Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Automatic Feminized
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Critical +
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Haze Automatic
Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband Feminized

The seeds were dispatched on the 19th 
I received them on the 27th
I germinated about 1/3 of the seeds i bought...

Here's what happened

2 Dutch Passion Purple #1 / 2 germinated and are 3 inches tall already 96 hours later
2 Reserva Privada Headband / 2 germinated and are 3 inches tall already only 96 hours later
2 DNA Cataract Kush / 2 germinated and are 1-2 inches tall after 96 hours
1 Dinafem Critical + / 1 germinated

I had 100% germination rate & 100% sprouted. 3 days from now they will get put into a DWC/Aeroponic setup to mature into mothers.

On October 2nd I bought 
Kannabia Seeds White Domina Feminized
UFO#1 DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Reserva Privada Kandy Kush Feminized

They were dispatched on the 5th

To all the people who are leery about buying online, I highly recommend it... It is risk/reward though. I doubt anyone can give you a percentage of the packages that are actually seized by customs but obviously its way less than 100%... Accepting the fact you may not receive them is just a part of purchasing them online... 

Hope this info helps


----------



## Cromer (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey wat do you mean by (it stops In ny so don't worry wen u see that) waht are u trying to say I live in NYC. And I would like to order seeds from them bu I'm scared ?


----------



## Pure (Oct 10, 2010)

Sup dudes & dudeettes,

I was running so much I couldn't report back in on the order.

So another recap not as nice as mrmatt's but.... 

i ordered:
G13 Labs Blueberry Gum Feminized, 
Barneys Farm Vanilla Kush, 
& Barneys Farm LSD. 

And I got a
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Sweet Deep Grapefruit, 
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds California Hash Plant, 
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Royal Haze, 
& a UFO#4 DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk. 
x1 seed each FOC. 

I ordered on the 23rd at night a Thursday!
the 24th they were dispatched Friday
and i received them in the mail on the Wed the 29th! Not bad !!! 

They were well wrapped in a non conspicuous bag, with T-Shirt written on the SAC. But i made the mistake of choosing to keep the breeders case & paying for it to be concealed in a T-shirt!!

DON'T DO THAT!!

The shirt feels like a shirt of course and had there not been a *huge *round disc in the middle of the shirt due to the G13 beans it might not have appeared weird! damn dude i was lucky those things arrived! But no more breeders cases for me!!


Pure!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 10, 2010)

congrats on all the seed received by fellow riu members


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 11, 2010)

im germing my cali connection beans i ordered last friday and got 'em saturday.




got 10 each of the chem valley kush and the deadhead og. im only germing five of each tho, gonna save the rest. just put them in with the paper towel method so let's see what happens. im pretty excited over it though, i've been waiting for attitude to carry cali connection beans.


----------



## LouisXIII (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay, I ordered seeds from The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds

Here is what I ordered:

Lowryder Easy Ryder AKA Lowryder #2 x AK47Feminized 
UFO #2DNA Genetics Sharksbreath Feminized

UFO#1Reserva Privada Cole Train Feminized

I place my order on the Oct. 10th and used the stealth method with a Tshirt. I tracked the package and it is on its way to NY. To clarify, once it gets to NY, I can no longer track even using USPS? Also, my shipping info is correct. However, the shipping details do not show the state, just the city and zip. Should I be concerned? I have emailed them 3 times with no response. I can't call international from the states, so I am a little paranoid. I am out of smoke, so that isn't helping with the anxiety. Any way, I will stay positive and hope they make it. This forum is great and thanks for your help.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 16, 2010)

tracking is slow for USPS bruh. relax . you seeds will get to you man. No need to call them,you package may come today to monday-tuesday without the tracking updating until its a your door.
Stay positive dude. those strains look nice man, hope to see a journal from you.


----------



## LouisXIII (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for your positive insight!!! I will keep a journal and use this forum regularly.

Currently, I use a Multi Flow Hydro system it is an ebb and flow or fill and drain,I guess. with a 12 pots currently and room to add more.

I have a hydrofarm dual ballast with a 1000watt MH and a 1000wat HPS. 

I use GH products, Kool Bloom, monster bloom and some other stuff. However, I am learing a lot here and plan to improve greatly. 

Your forum is great! Thanks again.


----------



## LouisXIII (Oct 18, 2010)

My order from The Attitude arrived!!!!!! Stealth with the T-shirt is the way to go! This sticky rocks!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctothad (Nov 1, 2010)

wow very helpful mane bad ass i was really worried and ive been swaetn it but you make it sound so easy thanks man im gunna get my grow on


----------



## boogieman26 (Nov 2, 2010)

whats up everyone? i have ordered from attitude 2 times before, got my seeds and had no complaints. my question is, i no longer have a safe address to ship to. does anyone ship there goods to a place like the UPS store, mailboxes etc?? or a p.o. box? Also, everyplace i called for info requires 2 forms of id. if i rent a box could i send my package under a different shipping name or would it have to match the name of the person who rented the mailbox? i wanna order more but not sure where to have them sent. thanx.


----------



## boogieman26 (Nov 3, 2010)

OH THANK YOU... ur so much help, Not. Anyone got any real answers or input on this topic??


----------



## boogieman26 (Nov 4, 2010)

yes sir... patiently. lol. ya man, jus kinda sketched bout haven them sent 2 a p.o. box in my name. i mean i might as well send them 2 my own house, right??


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 4, 2010)

boogieman26 said:


> whats up everyone? i have ordered from attitude 2 times before, got my seeds and had no complaints. my question is, i no longer have a safe address to ship to. does anyone ship there goods to a place like the UPS store, mailboxes etc?? or a p.o. box? Also, everyplace i called for info requires 2 forms of id. if i rent a box could i send my package under a different shipping name or would it have to match the name of the person who rented the mailbox? i wanna order more but not sure where to have them sent. thanx.


can you ship to a friends house man? like just say you wont be at home at the time, trusting that he wont open your shit bruh. The P.O. box thing idk man.


----------



## boogieman26 (Nov 4, 2010)

wats up mane?? thanx for starting and keeping this thread goin bro. reading this thread is what gave me the balls to make my first order..lol. i talked to a few friends bout it, but none sounded interested. Im not tryna get anyone in trouble thats not down for some trouble, if that makes any sense... i think im fukin screwed man...


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 8, 2010)

boogieman26 said:


> wats up mane?? thanx for starting and keeping this thread goin bro. reading this thread is what gave me the balls to make my first order..lol. i talked to a few friends bout it, but none sounded interested. Im not tryna get anyone in trouble thats not down for some trouble, if that makes any sense... i think im fukin screwed man...


I do not know your circumstances where you live. However, I would just have them sent to your house. You will be fine! Have the package shipped internationally, stealth, and with a T-shirt and customs will pay no attention to it. I've never used a P.O. box. I have had an Order a week since reading Mane's thread with zero issues. All my orders from Attitude arrived in 10 -13 days, customs didn't open anything. Good Luck.


----------



## boogieman26 (Nov 9, 2010)

yo louie... so most of u guys are sending them to ur own houses?? i really debated with myself on sending them to the house but i got kids n it seems like to much of a risk.. my i.d. does not have my home address on it (i never changed my addres on my id when i moved from my parents 10 years ago. lol). so i was thinkin that i could get a p.o. box under my name and it would not have my home address on it.. id have sum explaining to do if anything happend, but id have time 2 remove my operation from the house.. what do you think??


----------



## mrmatt (Nov 14, 2010)

i think you are one paranoid fuck! just order the damn beans bro. Attitude is the shit. You should do your homework on what would actually happen if your beans were intercepted by the joke we call customs... Youd feel a lot better about getting them sent to your place.


----------



## tonybanks420 (Nov 14, 2010)

You mentioned on the first page that the shipping address does not matter. What if the address is the grow address as well? Does the same logic still apply?


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 25, 2010)

boogieman26 said:


> yo louie... so most of u guys are sending them to ur own houses?? i really debated with myself on sending them to the house but i got kids n it seems like to much of a risk.. my i.d. does not have my home address on it (i never changed my addres on my id when i moved from my parents 10 years ago. lol). so i was thinkin that i could get a p.o. box under my name and it would not have my home address on it.. id have sum explaining to do if anything happend, but id have time 2 remove my operation from the house.. what do you think??


Yeah, I just had them sent to my own house. I have the same dilema as you and don't want to risk being treated as a criminal. However, in my opinion, customs isn't too concerned about beans. If they do seize it, they will just send you a badboy letter. If that happens, just ignore it and do not respond. Most likely, if they wanted to get you they will do so by other methods. i.e. - trafficking. If you have your grow op in your house and are totally low key and private. I see no problems headed your way over beans. I have read that people open P.O boxes and have the beans shipped there, I just can't say it works for sure because I have never tried it.


----------



## LouisXIII (Nov 25, 2010)

tonybanks420 said:


> You mentioned on the first page that the shipping address does not matter. What if the address is the grow address as well? Does the same logic still apply?


If the package makes it to your address and that happens to be the grow place as well, I still see no problems happening to you. If the package makes it to your address, then US customs doesn't know what you were sent and neither will any local authorities. Besides, customs is too busy to be notifying local authorities. They do not have that kind of time or money to waste.


----------



## benjamin alexander (Nov 28, 2010)

completely agree louisxiii, if its made it to your house then its made it through, unless youve ordered a ridiculous amount of seeds at once then customs arent going to open it, see a few beans (IF they see it, ive heard cannesur are so stealth beans have been tossed in the trash accidentally!) and send them to you so they can track you, stake you out and bust you for MAYBE 5 plants (if you got 5 females, no hermies, no deaths etc) imagine the cost to do that versus the worth of the bust itself? nup not gonna happen, they just take em, send you a letter and add your name to the list... 
i completely understand the need for caution when ordering seeds, i had a lot of worries myself, but i would focus more on where you order them from rather then whats going to happen to them when they get sent, deal with a reputable company (to make sure your seeds get sent in the first place) with good stealth techniques. do everything you can to increase your chances of getting your beans!


----------



## sharpshoota (Nov 28, 2010)

Mane, I just tried to order some beans from attitude. got declined. My visa gift card didnt say anywhere on it that i could only use it in the US, All i had to do was register it online. So. I called visa prepaid and was told my "attitude" transaction was declined because as of Aug 17 2010 they no longer do forgein transactions. I asked the guy which card they offered was able to use overseas and he couldnt give me an answer. 
Can you tell me which card to buy so i can get my beans!?!?


----------



## sharpshoota (Nov 30, 2010)

Well ill answer my own question for anybody with the same ?. 

just use your debit/credit card. or buy one like green dot. You have to get the ones that ask for your social if you want to make a purchase overseas. Its about accountability if they do find something illegal they can find the actual person who bought the items. 

Its not in search of who buys seeds, its for the ''safety'' of the american people. seeds are the last of customs worries, its obviouis cause all they do is send you a letter!! unless somewhere somebody starts making seed bombs filled with anthrax. lol.
With risk comes reward. If you dont want to take the simple risk of ordering seeds you shouldnt grow or be involved with mmj cause its risky business. simple as that.


----------



## tet1953 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am wondering why places like Attitude and Nirvana don't do PayPal. That would make things a lot easier for some people. I am in process of ordering from Attitude but my U.S. debit card declined, so I had to get some prepaid Visas. Haven't completed the order yet, but I expect it will get worked out ok. PayPal would be easier though, and I would be willing to pay a small fee for it (the prepaid Visas cost me almost 10 bux anyway).


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 1, 2010)

tet1953 said:


> I am wondering why places like Attitude and Nirvana don't do PayPal. That would make things a lot easier for some people. I am in process of ordering from Attitude but my U.S. debit card declined, so I had to get some prepaid Visas. Haven't completed the order yet, but I expect it will get worked out ok. PayPal would be easier though, and I would be willing to pay a small fee for it (the prepaid Visas cost me almost 10 bux anyway).


Paypal does not allow this kind of sale. They will close the account and take all the money that was in it. A seller tried that keeping it on the down low and they took all his money and closed multiple accounts.


----------



## tet1953 (Dec 1, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> Paypal does not allow this kind of sale. They will close the account and take all the money that was in it. A seller tried that keeping it on the down low and they took all his money and closed multiple accounts.


Seems stupid to me. I suppose they are trying to maintain absolute integrity or something by not dealing with seed banks, but they are shooting themselves in the foot IMO.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 1, 2010)

tet1953 said:


> Seems stupid to me. I suppose they are trying to maintain absolute integrity or something by not dealing with seed banks, but they are shooting themselves in the foot IMO.


Paypal has a morality clause. Anything the don't agree with gets the account locked and money taken. A lot of Ebay sellers have gotten the shaft from them. Anything they think is drug related is banned. They have also banned ALL transactions involving adult products from toys, videos, and video sites.
They are not a bank, and banking rules do not apply to them. You don't have legal protections that banks are required to give. Paypal is LEO's best friend. They turned a lot of transactions over that involved equipment that could be used in satellite TV hacking. Using Paypal for this kind of stuff is like making a face book page showing all your growing. You will loose money, get a knock on the door from LEO, or both.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Dec 4, 2010)

I went to get a greendot card the other day and they all say you can only make purchases in US?? is there a different one to buy?? I used to use greendot but havent had one in a few years. Didnt know if they changed up the rules


----------



## Spun (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! I generally dont have a problem finding my own resources but I would have to say the tip on this website, http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ was far and away the best I have found to date. Beans came in 5 days to the deep south. So stealthy that I thought I got burned LOL. I am impressed.


----------



## kpac (Dec 7, 2010)

Man I go to money tree and put money on a prepay visa debit from them and it works with attitude. You get charged a monthly fee or by the transaction. its actualy cheap its also insured if you loose it gets stolen or a bad transaction they are all covered. Free money orders to. lol


----------



## kpac (Dec 7, 2010)

Cromer said:


> Hey wat do you mean by (it stops In ny so don't worry wen u see that) waht are u trying to say I live in NYC. And I would like to order seeds from them bu I'm scared ?



Man NY to all who don't know - is the hub from Europe it comes through there. If it makes it though customs there your golden. Man this just needs to be quoted on every page.

Don't be scared - is the other one. Customs isn't after you. They just regulate the borders! If your get caught at home or at your house its because they are already watching your house. You were narked.

The police have no idea what is in that package. And customs isnt gunna track you down.

So the only thing its gunna be is letter or a beautiful unopened package of future Miss Americas


----------



## kpac (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey is there anyway we can get like a summary of the sights and comments.

Like a quick recap


----------



## kpac (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey by the way everybody from the U.S. There is a seedbank I found in Colorado now. check it out!!!!!!!!

http://coloradomedicalmarijuanaseeds.info/

Great prices and free seeds!

Amsterdam marijuana seeds is one of their sponsors.


----------



## Spun (Dec 7, 2010)

HAHAHA.....did you click buy now on any of those beans from the Colorado seed bank? You will quickly find out your buying from the shop you say is sponsoring their site. 

Let me just say....Theres not a seedbank in Colorado....Dont go check it out!!!!!!!!! 

Shit aint legal in Colorado. Its medically tolerated. something we hope for a lot more states with a little less confusion


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 7, 2010)

I am in the USA but will never buy from a said USA seller. To damn risky. This is one of the few times I will say sending $ overseas is a good thing.
I smell trap trap trap batman.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 10, 2010)

You know, this is really getting old. I am a believer but your posts are starting to make me think Mormons keep knocking on my door early in the morning. I respect your freedom to post and your beliefs, but please keep it in the proper forum.
When I want to talk spiritually, I will visit the proper forum.


We Love 1 said:


> I AM Jesus Christ and I, Jesus Christ, AM God. I AM God The Holy Spirit! Click on the link below TO GET RAPTURED!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/politics/387666-i-am-god-almighty-i.html
> 
> ...


----------



## GHOPZZ (Dec 12, 2010)

does anyone still use greendot visa or mastercards? do they still work with attitude orders


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 12, 2010)

GHOPZZ said:


> does anyone still use greendot visa or mastercards? do they still work with attitude orders


I use the greendot visa. yes they still work.


----------



## themoose (Dec 12, 2010)

I was looking at one tonight, but it says that Visa is required by law to ask for your social and your address.... is that just a front?


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 12, 2010)

themoose said:


> I was looking at one tonight, but it says that Visa is required by law to ask for your social and your address.... is that just a front?


something to do with terrorism or some shit. i forgot, i didn ask the rep when i was talking to him that was a couple years ago. thats the answer he gave or something along those lines.


----------



## themoose (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like the green dot is out, I might as well use my regular card...But even that the bank called me after I tryed using it one day not too long ago, and ask me if I was trying to buy something from this company in holland (attitude) I wasn't sure if they saw .cannabis-seed-bank.UK....if so that's more or less of a red flag, no? I don't know shits just changed a little, a couple years ago grabbin a green-dot or using my card was no sweat....Now I'm looking for my heirloom seeds lol


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 13, 2010)

themoose said:


> Looks like the green dot is out, I might as well use my regular card...But even that the bank called me after I tryed using it one day not too long ago, and ask me if I was trying to buy something from this company in holland (attitude) I wasn't sure if they saw .cannabis-seed-bank.UK....if so that's more or less of a red flag, no? I don't know shits just changed a little, a couple years ago grabbin a green-dot or using my card was no sweat....Now I'm looking for my heirloom seeds lol


 it says attitudegifts.com so the bank wouldn't know. I've used my own card before with no problem. one time i placed a decent sized order and the bank did call me but i confirmed i did make the purchase they they released the funds


----------



## oldredbud (Dec 13, 2010)

I used a CC for my first Attitude order (placed last week of Nov.) and a couple hours latter the wife wakes me up to ask if I had ordered somthing from the UK, still half asleep I say "yeah", tells me its the CC card company calling to verify was a legit charge to Attitude Gifts.
First time ever had that happen.


----------



## themoose (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya, it's all good...they don't keep your records around any longer than they have to I'm sure anywhoo.


----------



## doowmd (Dec 14, 2010)

mane2008 said:


> it says attitudegifts.com so the bank wouldn't know. I've used my own card before with no problem. one time i placed a decent sized order and the bank did call me but i confirmed i did make the purchase they they released the funds


Same thing happened w/ me. Ended up having to replace my debit card not long after tho because of a mysterious .01$ purchase made on itunes?!? the cc rep called me and asked if i'd made any itutnes purchases, I hadn't, so they said this was a typical tactic used by ppl trying to verify a persons cc info, and once the .01$ transaction cleared they would then start using it for bigger purchases! Needless to say they canceled the cc immediately and issued a new one. Still not sure if it was due to the attitude order or not. I had made a lot of online purchases at the time, and the bank said that most likely a gas station was the likely place where the info had been stolen from? One other bad thing out of the situation was that my bank wanted to verify all purchases made in the last 7-10 days (can't remember for sure) and asked me whether or not I had "made a purchase from an attitude gifts?" Made me nervous as fuck. but I just played it cool and was like "yea, on the internet a few days ago" and that was the end of it! But there's my experience for what it's worth. 
oh, and probably will order the same way nxt time btw.


----------



## DooZer RoCk (Dec 16, 2010)

LouisXIII said:


> I do not know your circumstances where you live. However, I would just have them sent to your house. You will be fine! Have the package shipped internationally, stealth, and with a T-shirt and customs will pay no attention to it. I've never used a P.O. box. I have had an Order a week since reading Mane's thread with zero issues. All my orders from Attitude arrived in 10 -13 days, customs didn't open anything. Good Luck.


Louis13 you must have a ton of Attitude T-shirts!  IMO Small price to pay for a safe arrival. +rep


----------



## themoose (Dec 16, 2010)

DooZer RoCk said:


> Louis13 you must have a ton of Attitude T-shirts!  IMO Small price to pay for a safe arrival. +rep



haha yeah really..."weekly"...I've got 1 lol


----------



## LouisXIII (Dec 19, 2010)

DooZer RoCk said:


> Louis13 you must have a ton of Attitude T-shirts!  IMO Small price to pay for a safe arrival. +rep


Yes sir, I do have a ton of T's from The Attitude. Usually, all the shirts are the same, a Fat Harry, white, T with a lion on it. However, my last shirt says "Fly High, Supply the Demand" LOL That has to be my favorite one.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have something to ask for the people that I have helped or may help in the future, If you order from the top dog The Attitude Seedbank may you use the affiliate link provided below.
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/affiliates/jrox.php?id=919

I'd appreciate it alot, kind of killing 2 bird with one stone.
 Thanks
-Mane


----------



## tingpoon (Dec 23, 2010)

i've been getting mugs recently but the shirts are nice and they dont fall apart, good quality.


----------



## Digz (Jan 13, 2011)

I need to say 3 things...follow these rules and you will be fine

1) You CAN ship with your name, just ship it to a different place than you live
2) NEVER EVER NEVER EVER pay more than $100 - 150 an order unless you are willing to lose it
3) Try to find a place that ships in a stealthy manor- AKA instead of it coming straight from the Netherlands, they send it to England and then out to the USA


----------



## bw2855 (Mar 11, 2011)

ya all want a good place to shop-dr greenthumb-7 for 7 ALL in 6 days or less quality stuff germ rate over 90% NO HERMIES its your money


----------



## bw2855 (Mar 11, 2011)

ship it to your place people get p.o. boxes but thats on record where you live so whats the difference they can find you if they want--i dont worry about it


----------



## mrmatt (Mar 13, 2011)

bw2855 said:


> ship it to your place people get p.o. boxes but thats on record where you live so whats the difference they can find you if they want--i dont worry about it


same here. ive ordered from the attitude over a dozen times. every time has been successful, one time i did receive some crushed seeds but they sent me replacements with my next order.


----------



## koda (Apr 2, 2011)

I 'm going to order my first seed order but if i read right Attitude and Nirvana don't accept debit cards. Can someone tell me what the difference between debit and a prepaid card is? I mean i know the two but it seems to me one would be good as the other. I don't understand why they couldn't get their money from a debit card.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it has to do with banking rules for merchant charges and charge back rules. A debit card is not a credit card per say so credit card rules do not apply to them, IMHO. I know of some sites than will not take gift cards. That is a business choice. You want to use prepaid cards. You can use what ever bogus info you want. Legit credit and debit cards are linked to you showing who, what, where, when, and why.


----------



## nickhdsn (Apr 3, 2011)

i used a db card visa through nirvana says paid and all lets hope gos through


----------



## koda (Apr 3, 2011)

nickhdsn said:


> i used a db card visa through nirvana says paid and all lets hope gos through


 Let us know if it works out for ya nick.


----------



## cawolves (Apr 6, 2011)

I order mine with MY visa and sent MY house and I've never had any promblems. Just be calm. If your that worried about it use a po box fake name with a rechargeable card. Good luck and take it easy


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 9, 2011)

anyone able to pay with a cheque?
I think in uk cheque is applicable but i dont know whether it is applicable in shipping too.


----------



## tingpoon (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah im using my own card all the time. i know attitude takes check or money order, even cash rofl. its really not a threat to buy on ur own card especially if ur not buying alot. the charge comes out as attitude gift shop or something. plus i called to ask about their privacy policy and they dont keep records.


----------



## koda (Apr 26, 2011)

I am looking for a seed bank that accepts debit cards anyone know any? Im in NC and i noticed dr greenthumb in Canada accepts debits to all north americans but i don't know anything about them. I hear it's pretty safe ordering over seas, like in the Netherlands but haven't heard anyone talk about Canada. Is it safe to order out of Canada?


----------



## growone (Apr 26, 2011)

koda said:


> I am looking for a seed bank that accepts debit cards anyone know any? Im in NC and i noticed dr greenthumb in Canada accepts debits to all north americans but i don't know anything about them. I hear it's pretty safe ordering over seas, like in the Netherlands but haven't heard anyone talk about Canada. Is it safe to order out of Canada?


i've ordered from Canada - few years ago - 2 orders from highgrade-seeds
they both got through just fine, i did my 1st orders through Canada on purpose
it just felt safer to me, seemed like much more volume of traffic between USA/Canada


----------



## koda (Apr 26, 2011)

that sounds good, you think highgrade would still be a good place to deal with?


----------



## growone (Apr 26, 2011)

koda said:


> that sounds good, you think highgrade would still be a good place to deal with?


i'm wary of giving plugs to seed sellers - always going to feel guilty if someone has bad luck
he(1 guy i think) seems to have a good rep here, but do some homework, some searches
several growers here have tried his nl#5, we've all seemed to get pretty good results with that one


----------



## koda (Apr 26, 2011)

I understand and appreciate ur help !!!


----------



## koda (Apr 26, 2011)

After researching, dr greenthumb is to high for me and highgrade doesn't accept debit cards. Sure would like to place a order tonight but it looks like i'll have to mail in a money order or something. I know several that take international visa gift cards but the only way i know to get one is to order it off the net and that will also take lots of time. so shit shit shit


----------



## growone (Apr 26, 2011)

koda said:


> After researching, dr greenthumb is to high for me and highgrade doesn't accept debit cards. Sure would like to place a order tonight but it looks like i'll have to mail in a money order or something. I know several that take international visa gift cards but the only way i know to get one is to order it off the net and that will also take lots of time. so shit shit shit


it can be hard to find exactly what you want, Attitude is well regarded(in UK), supposedly fairly expensive
nirvana is liked by many(and not so much by others), i've enjoyed their PPP
seed boutique(also UK) has low priced strains and inexpensive shipping, i think they take debit cards


----------



## koda (Apr 26, 2011)

The last time i checked neither Attitude or Nirvana took debit, only credit cards. If i have to , tomorrow i'll send in a money order via express next day air. I was also wondering if it would be safer to order seeds by next day shipping... Seems to me the quicker it goes through the mail the better???


----------



## growone (Apr 26, 2011)

koda said:


> The last time i checked neither Attitude or Nirvana took debit, only credit cards. If i have to , tomorrow i'll send in a money order via express next day air. I was also wondering if it would be safer to order seeds by next day shipping... Seems to me the quicker it goes through the mail the better???


yeah, i've done all cash orders, was willing to take the time(and the risk)
customs is a crap shoot, there is no way to avoid that wait
lot of different thoughts on what's the best shipping method, i've used the simple envelope shipping, it's the cheapest(but slower), but letters are searched much less than packages(there are so many more letters than packages)


----------



## koda (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, that makes a lot sense, maybe i'll stick with the slow envelope,lol


----------



## TheInsider (May 13, 2011)

Can't believe you have to go to such lengths in the USA. In the UK I place my order online as if it were eBay or supermarket shopping. No extra concerns or hassle involved.


----------



## brooklyn718 (May 19, 2011)

This was exactly what I needed to see great job!


----------



## Jeff1022 (Jun 20, 2011)

My Friends I have been ordering from these people at least 10 times & Never had a problem, Plus they have this thing called Stealth Delivery and it fuckin works!! I sure dont have any money to loose, they take debit for sure and man they ship the same day, I have several pending orders now and the seeds have always been excellent!
Here is the web address: 
http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html
if you write them they answer quick and the dude who runs it name is Dave and he will help you any way he can I sewar.
Blessings 
Jeff


----------



## allamay1608 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jeff1022 said:


> My Friends I have been ordering from these people at least 10 times & Never had a problem, Plus they have this thing called Stealth Delivery and it fuckin works!! I sure dont have any money to loose, they take debit for sure and man they ship the same day, I have several pending orders now and the seeds have always been excellent!
> Here is the web address:
> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html
> if you write them they answer quick and the dude who runs it name is Dave and he will help you any way he can I sewar.
> ...



Do you live in the U.s. How long did it take?


----------



## Jeff1022 (Jul 16, 2011)

allamay1608 said:


> Do you live in the U.s. How long did it take?


I live in Arizona and it usually take like 10 days, pay the extra 3 dollars and use stealth delivery, it fucking works GREAT!!!!!!!!! never , had a problem and I have used it many times.
Blessings
Jeff


----------



## skunkyskunk (Jul 20, 2011)

you have them sent direct to your address?


----------



## Jeff1022 (Jul 20, 2011)

I do but I have a Med Card. I know there could be a federal question there but I think they have several billion bigger fish to fry. I have NEVER had a problem, not one time.
Jeff


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeff1022 said:


> I do but I have a Med Card. I know there could be a federal question there but I think they *have several billion bigger fish to fry. I have NEVER had a problem, not one time.*
> Jeff


exactly, but to be safe they can be sent somewhere else. I dont suggest PO box as they want ID. so thats even more of a trace to you. But being sent to your house there is no proof that you ordered them as most sites don't disclose that info etc.


----------



## growone (Jul 20, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> exactly, but to be safe they can be sent somewhere else. I dont suggest PO box as they want ID. so thats even more of a trace to you. But being sent to your house there is no proof that you ordered them as most sites don't disclose that info etc.


i think the same rationale may apply to a po box
i think you need id to setup mail delivery?


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 20, 2011)

growone said:


> i think the same rationale may apply to a po box
> i think you need id to setup mail delivery?


Not that I know of :/. I've have had beans sent to other addresses as well as my own with no problems. But I do have to catch the mailman or i'll have to sign some orange card.


----------



## growone (Jul 20, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Not that I know of :/. I've have had beans sent to other addresses as well as my own with no problems. But I do have to catch the mailman or i'll have to sign some orange card.


was thinking more about getting seeds to the po box
po box could be sent to in error like a home address
which makes a lot of sense on the lack of warrants for seeds
it's plausibly deniable, but law officer and the stop and talk, that's the bad outcome, rare as it seems to be 
did see someone claiming a bad outcome from a seed delivery, very rare, but just enough to get in my head


----------



## rickyh (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi guys, this nirvana seed bank is gettin a pretty good review here. Any expirence with the feminized seeds from them? Any bad cases of hermaphrodite?


----------



## doowmd (Jul 22, 2011)

The only probs I've had w/ fem seeds is : they stay smaller than their regular seed counterparts! 
I've had fem big bud and reg big bud for reference of similar strain, but ALL the fem seeds i've got (several kush strains along w/ a fem lemon skunk this year) ended up smaller than the reg. seeds I planted at the same time. 
I've not had the hermie prob that I've heard so many talk about on hear, but I'm sure there is a problem w/ some seed companies fems, cause I've seen to many "testimonials" on here about it.
Bottom line on fems (for me anyway); get fem for a "personal" plant or 3, and get reg for the true harvest!
Never heard anything particularly;y bad about Nirvana's fems to directly answer ur Q.


----------



## rickyh (Jul 23, 2011)

Well if you use reg then at least 50% will be males right.. so even if the fem are a bit smaller it's still better than using reg, right?


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 23, 2011)

rickyh said:


> Well if you use reg then at least 50% will be males right.. so even if the fem are a bit smaller it's still better than using reg, right?


Well those two big buds could have been two totally different phenotypes. 

it's not 50/50 when you are ordering from a seedbank. you may get all females, all males or a mix. If you don't have time for males, then get fem seeds. But know some great strains are in reg form only.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

always wanna grow fems never tried regulars there more stable arent they


----------



## wakebakeworksleep (Aug 5, 2011)

The bit about fem seeds growing smaller than non-fem seeds is not true, at least not in my experience and not universally. 

I ordered from AMS, which the thread creator mentioned as being a good one. I didn't do much research into seed banks, all of that went into botany, grow room designs and materials. I also did a no-no and ordered BIG, around 500 US. After 21 days I began to worry but on the 23rd day they came. No stealth at all, just a smaller envelope that had bubblewrap on the interior, seeds where packaged per 10 and one 20 in small ziplock baggies labeled with what strain they were, those were inside a folded piece of thick white paper with bubblewrap stapled to that paper. One look inside by anyone and it was obvious. So for how much I paid I was disappointed with the stealth, but they go to me and each strain was accurate and female, at least half of them being I still have 5 of each left. The 20 free seeds I gave away, not worth my time. AMS also responded to all my emails within 12 hours, I had questions on number of packages being sent, time frame and strain questions, all answered well.

As for weaker and/or smaller plants from fem seeds, I can say it's not true in my case. I really can't compare to be honest, the three strains I bought;White Queen, Le Fruit Defendu and Waikiki, I have never had before therefore I had never had non-fem seeds in that strain. But I have grown before with non-fems and the size is similar in general. I've done regular white widow and my fem white queen which is a related strain was near identical in height and stem thickness, and buds of course. The Fruit grew very fast and strong, I was training that plant much earlier than planned in scrog. And the waikiki is a MONSTER. I grew out three of those and keep two as mothers and the three I grew in normal conditions were near impossible to contain and maintain properly in my grow area. Biggest strain I have ever grown. So I'm not sure where this info, myth to me, came from. The clones from all my fem mothers grow super fast and healthy, I have yet to lose one other than a cutting I left out of water too long. 

Just my two cents. I will never grow any plant from seed without fem seeds, waste of time and waste of money in the long-run. 

If you mean the seeds themselves are smaller than regular seeds this was only true for 2/3 strains I had. The Waikiki, which grew enormous, were the smallest seeds I've dealt with yet they turned into the biggest plants I've done. And most know seed size means nothing unless they are actually immature. So I have to assume you meant the plants and to that I gave my reply. PEACE


----------



## ATL HYDRO (Sep 4, 2011)

doowmd said:


> The only probs I've had w/ fem seeds is : they stay smaller than their regular seed counterparts!
> I've had fem big bud and reg big bud for reference of similar strain, but ALL the fem seeds i've got (several kush strains along w/ a fem lemon skunk this year) ended up smaller than the reg. seeds I planted at the same time.
> I've not had the hermie prob that I've heard so many talk about on hear, but I'm sure there is a problem w/ some seed companies fems, cause I've seen to many "testimonials" on here about it.
> Bottom line on fems (for me anyway); get fem for a "personal" plant or 3, and get reg for the true harvest!
> Never heard anything particularly;y bad about Nirvana's fems to directly answer ur Q.


Your feminized grows might have produced smaller plants because most kushes are shorter lower yield plants. I know this was my experience with purple kush, although the potency was more than worth the lower yield.


----------



## EmeraldPawn (Sep 8, 2011)

I order my seeds from a reputable headshop in England and they arrive in a padded envelope and nothing tell tale except the postage is from abroad. Since the mail delivery person is the same day in and out and I am concerned about odd packages from "Over There" this is what I do. I found a mail forwarding service in England called pcme2. I am able to type a letter to myself, upload a document if I choose and they will mail it to me from over there. I can choose whatever return address I want, the size of envelope plain or fancy, even postcards. I google search UK for addresses of a hobby shop, chess club or military collectable shops. Ever so often I send off a letter or card to myself from the same area as my seed source. Now there isn't illumination rounds going off when my purchase comes in. I know, a bit cautious but my Dad was a letter carrier here in the U.S. and he could tell you if the plain wrapped magazine was Family Circle or something more tfor he secret library


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 9, 2011)

Anybody have an update on what prepaid visa works with attitude? Hey Mane I remember when you started this thread a few years back man...n its still going...Im not new here just name change....Thanks...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Anybody have an update on what prepaid visa works with attitude? Hey Mane I remember when you started this thread a few years back man...n its still going...Im not new here just name change....Thanks...


Sup man.
I know those blue Walmart money cards work, and Greendot cards. The amex doesnt allow overseas now. They might still sell international prepaid cards, though I'm not sure.

I've been using the Greendot prepaid cards for a while now, and just started using the Walmart moneycard. Though greendot/wlmart money cards want yous SSN. They don't ask questions you just register the card on the web/phone and onto spending your money. 

Though they do charge a International fee now based on the purchase amount(they didn't use to when I made the thread ). The Walmart moneycard does the same. Next time I'm at the Drug Store I'll be sure to check out whats still usable.


Be Easy


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks mane, Ive been reading on here so many different things that i dont know which way to turn.. Ill take your word for it though man...So you dont have to wait for the green dot to come in the mail like others are sayin on here.... people are saying you have to wait for the registered greendot to come in the mail to place an order with attitude....also, Do u know when u check out at tude which one you pick? debit or credit? Ive heard of people saying one but not the other will work... + rep for the quick comeback...Thanks mane...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2011)

You can use that temp card as soon as you register it. I use the debit option. Idk why people would say you have to wait for the card to come though :/. I register online and it's live for use as long as there is money on it.

No problem, happy strain hunting. What did you plan on getting?


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks mane,Was that with gd card? Im planning on going with northern lights #9 frrom sagarmatha... Its sounds good, ww+durban poison+northern lights#5....Low aroma and great yields...Cant find to many reviews, but the ones I did find were positive...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 9, 2011)

thats was for the greendot


----------



## doowmd (Sep 9, 2011)

so you don't think it's cool to use your own bank debit card/cc to order w/ anymore Mane?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 10, 2011)

doowmd said:


> so you don't think it's cool to use your own bank debit card/cc to order w/ anymore Mane?


 You can I still do sometimes, but it's usually the prepaid card that I end up using. If the funds aren't on the prepaid card for some odd reason I'll go ahead and use my bank issued CC.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 10, 2011)

everything went good mane, I ended up picking up a nfinanse visa prepaid from the dollar store... odered my seeds from the tude without a problem... I ended up going with nirvanas chrystal... good price n excellent reviews....thaks again man...


----------



## AWnox (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, new to the site. Awesome work I might say. Simple question; about those places where you can rent a mailbox, like a fedex store or something like that, what's your thoughts on delivery there?


----------



## withawillawake (Sep 12, 2011)

did you actually get the strains that you orderd???


----------



## Stickie (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, well i placed my order from attitude on 09/12/2011 it shipped on 09/14/2011 and has been sitting at Heathrow , DC. since 09/14-15/2011. Getting a little weird because it been there for more than 5 days now. What do you guys suggest doing?


----------



## doowmd (Sep 20, 2011)

Be patient, those "updates" on the usps site are ALWAYS done late if at all! Just be patient and wait, they'll get to ya.


----------



## Stickie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Bro!

I am just ready to get my first grow started.


----------



## Snowed (Sep 22, 2011)

Make sure to use names like Carlton Banks and Fresh Prince when ordering


----------



## AWnox (Sep 23, 2011)

Snowed said:


> Make sure to use names like Carlton Banks and Fresh Prince when ordering


I would actually go against using those names. Using "regular" common names is more appropriate; i.e. John Smith, Marie Johnson, etc. If you really want to be thorough google most common last names and use those. Although you know you can also cut this B.S. and just use your own name,if they wanna get cha they will no matter what fake name you use.


----------



## terrychiefer (Sep 24, 2011)

www.crosscannabisseeds.co.uk

this website enables you to not only purchase one off seeds but you can actually communicate with the staff quite trust worthy www.crosscannabisseeds.co.uk


----------



## terrychiefer (Sep 24, 2011)

check out this brand new seed bank you wont find anything else anywhere in the world bro www.crosscannabisseeds.co.uk


----------



## Stickie (Sep 25, 2011)

Quick Update:

well, still have not got my beans from attitude yet. It's still siting in DC, according to USPS, but I have not really been thinking about them. It helps make the time go by faster. I went ahead and made different order from nirvara, its current status is ready for deliver.


----------



## senorfrisk (Oct 6, 2011)

I just got my wallet/beans from Attitude! Totally stoked!!! Reading this post made it a lot easier buying them and waiting for them to arrive. 8 business days to AZ! And the tracking number still shows it waiting to be dispatched. From US Customs, I suppose. Happy growing!!!


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Oct 13, 2011)

Stickie said:


> Quick Update:
> 
> well, still have not got my beans from attitude yet. It's still siting in DC, according to USPS, but I have not really been thinking about them. It helps make the time go by faster. I went ahead and made different order from nirvara, its current status is ready for deliver.


Be patient. I am 3-0 when ordering through Attitude. They will come. If not, you paid extra for the stealth shipping, right? Then it is GUARANTEED. 

ALSO . . . just an FYI - when checking out with Attitude enter code 420 for £9.80 off your order


----------



## unearth12 (Oct 14, 2011)

is attitude seeds any good heard they were but are still legit since they were giving ppl fake dj shorts an claiming they were genuine genetics jus wondering gonna give em a try they give better free bies then herbies headshop, herbies has been givin the same freebie for the past couple months its big bud #1


----------



## bongface (Oct 18, 2011)

I hear about people getting their shit in DVD cases, wrapped up in Tshirts, what have you. If it's a smaller package there's less chance they'll go through it too......I do agree several small orders are safer although I personally haven't bought seeds from any seed bank yet......i'm going to wait until I have my own place so nobody knows what i'm doing.....smart policy


----------



## Budda growing pot (Oct 21, 2011)

Been thinking about ordering seeds for a while now. Leaning towards the wal-mart card and u need ur SS for it. 
*But *i recently met up with a long lost cousin, and he works for a company that does background checks almost exclusively through ur SS. Is there any way customs can flag ur SS# if they find beans???

Or am i just sketching myself out right now?


----------



## growone (Oct 21, 2011)

Budda growing pot said:


> Been thinking about ordering seeds for a while now. Leaning towards the wal-mart card and u need ur SS for it.
> *But *i recently met up with a long lost cousin, and he works for a company that does background checks almost exclusively through ur SS. Is there any way customs can flag ur SS# if they find beans???
> 
> Or am i just sketching myself out right now?


there shouldn't be the full card# on the shipping invoice, which is what customs would have
but double checking with the seed bank wouldn't hurt, if only for peace of mind


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 21, 2011)

Budda growing pot said:


> Been thinking about ordering seeds for a while now. Leaning towards the wal-mart card and u need ur SS for it.
> *But *i recently met up with a long lost cousin, and he works for a company that does background checks almost exclusively through ur SS. Is there any way customs can flag ur SS# if they find beans???
> Or am i just sketching myself out right now?


IMHO, I think only re-loadable gift cards and re-loadable prepaid credit cards require a SS#. Disposable one time use cards only require to register them on-line to activate them for on-line use. It takes about an hour after you register it before it will work. You put in any bogus info you want and it should not require a SS# but when you order on-line, the info you provide while ordering needs to match what info you gave.
You need to be sure the gift card states it will work for out of country orders. Some are restricted to the US or what ever country they were bought in.
I use the yellow one time use cards from Walgreen's and never had a problem. Some cards sold at Wall-mart are USA use only.
Read the cards restrictions before buying.


----------



## k8baz (Nov 2, 2011)

alright m8 i used my real name they wrap in bubble wrap


----------



## EmeraldPawn (Nov 5, 2011)

Despite the fact that the seed companies use some stealth in the delivery of your order I use some additional tactics. I order my seeds from the UK, also have a little company over there that will send me post marked letters from the UK with any return address (incl name of business) to my home. I just google the name and address of some fraternal organization, some hobby shop and type up a quick letter to myself. This diverts attention from the mailman who most certainly would notice foriegn postage. I use pc2paper, it's not expensive, it works.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone know if ordering from overseas to the U.S. results in a signature for delivery now? That's what I heard but wanted to verify if anyone (as in recently) ran into this problem. Both Tude and Nirvana worked before but it's been some time and I know things have changed for the worse it seems...


----------



## Sk33tINnOObs (Dec 20, 2011)

Woooow Homie you put it down... Nice work with the thread.... ++++++++++++++++ REP


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 21, 2011)

MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> Anyone know if ordering from overseas to the U.S. results in a signature for delivery now? That's what I heard but wanted to verify if anyone (as in recently) ran into this problem. Both Tude and Nirvana worked before but it's been some time and I know things have changed for the worse it seems...


I keep reading about people getting beans in mugs and such and wonder why?. Unless you place a large order, they should all be arriving in envelopes. I've had 2 recently arrive from 2 different countries, both looked like a normal letter and were processed as such.


----------



## JamCE (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice thanks for giving me some recent relief from my seed buying...the fact your shit is still floating here since 2008 says a lot about the buying guide you provided!


----------



## Jogro (Dec 29, 2011)

MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> Anyone know if ordering from overseas to the U.S. results in a signature for delivery now? That's what I heard but wanted to verify if anyone (as in recently) ran into this problem. Both Tude and Nirvana worked before but it's been some time and I know things have changed for the worse it seems...


I get packages from abroad all the time (Europe and Asia), and they only require a signature for delivery/pickup if they were specifically sent registered/certified mail or return receipt. 

They certainly do not need to be sent that way. 

Ultimately its up to the sender to decide how they want to send the stuff, but requiring a signature on delivery will cost the sender more.


----------



## BigMike0601 (Jan 1, 2012)

HydroDawg421 said:


> you paid extra for the stealth shipping, right?


I'm checking out right on at Attitude and I don't see a 'stealth shipping' option. I see the options below and then "Guaranteed Shipping" by purchasing a T-shirt or Wallet. Can you please clarify. I would like to ship to US, but im sweating like a pig and might puss out...

Orginal Breeders
Removed from breeders and repacked
crush proof tins
shipped with sweets


----------



## mtgeezer (Jan 2, 2012)

Never had any problem ordering from Attitude, Nirvana, Castle Seeds or High Grade Seeds and never had anything confiscated. Stay with reputable seed vendors and if you're a nervous Nellie type then either don't order or go with Nirvana cuz they're about the most stealthy.


----------



## 5000joints (Jan 5, 2012)

The best way is to order from me. LoL. I got over 100 strains. LoL


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jan 6, 2012)

not to be a dick but shouoldnt be advertising selling seeds on this site.. as it puts the whole community at risk ..


----------



## 5000joints (Jan 7, 2012)

LIVE2GRO said:


> not to be a dick but shouoldnt be advertising selling seeds on this site.. as it puts the whole community at risk ..


OOPS. Sorry. I was just kidding. I was thinking about what to do with all these genetics I have so when I seen the thread it popped into my head. But your right. That doesnt mean that I have to write that down. Thank you for the "check". I needed that. Sometimes Im so high I dont think things through all the way. Again, My sincere apolagies.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 10, 2012)

whats up with herbies headshop? I rock with the 'tude', but the strain I'm chasing isn't there!


----------



## paris4136 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone got any feedback for "buydutch.com" I'm all but convinced to place my order with Attitude, but I've done as advised and tried to just check out as many places as I could find.


----------



## paris4136 (Jan 18, 2012)

ohhh..... I do live in the states...


----------



## paris4136 (Jan 18, 2012)

and hell why I'm asking questions... What's the best outdoor bang for my buck? I must admit I am new to growing so something with not a super amount of care would probably be ideal for me. I am most defiantly up for any all suggestions. Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## Cheese Inc. (Jan 19, 2012)

I've used the Attitude bank the Kind seed company and the Ministry of Cannabis seed bank many times over the last couple of yrs never had any issues my little envelopes always make it to me .  Now that having been said ? I hope I did not just jinx myself Knock wood


----------



## NoahEbin (Jan 22, 2012)

I just put in an order with the Tude. We will see what happens. Like 10 seeds total of 4 dif. var. I chose the wallet shipping/guarantee option. I know a lot of people choose the T-shirt option, but I figure I can use a new wallet and it will probably be hella stealth. If anyone has gotten the wallet package from Tude, please let me know what you thought.


----------



## jaspercane (Jan 22, 2012)

attitude rocks the US! Did the shirt


----------



## artofit (Jan 24, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices
> Another favorite
> 
> Good seeds for the low.
> ...



These bozos are nothing more than common thieves. They have ripped off many of us in this site. Amsterdam seed banks are mostly crooks showing you pictures of buds they have stolen and copied off the Internet and seed farm sites and they are selling seeds they don't have. A friend started a long war with these jerks over the seeds he never received. So they finally sent him 5 loose seeds picked from a bird seed variety as replacement. Needless to say they did not germinate because of age or whatever. Lets not send our friends to ass holes and jerks to get their seeds. Attitude is a proven seed bank and let's reward them by purchasing from these dedicated folks so they stay in the business and provide the seeds we all need.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 7, 2012)

artofit said:


> These bozos are nothing more than common thieves. They have ripped off many of us in this site. Amsterdam seed banks are mostly crooks showing you pictures of buds they have stolen and copied off the Internet and seed farm sites and they are selling seeds they don't have. A friend started a long war with these jerks over the seeds he never received. So they finally sent him 5 loose seeds picked from a bird seed variety as replacement. Needless to say they did not germinate because of age or whatever. Lets not send our friends to ass holes and jerks to get their seeds. Attitude is a proven seed bank and let's reward them by purchasing from these dedicated folks so they stay in the business and provide the seeds we all need.


they did me right which is why i vouched for them, sucks others have not had great service with them. I mainly only shop at attitude seeds now anyways... I guess 3years can change any company.

I am checking out this new seedbank called http://cannacollective.co.uk/seedshop/index.php?route=product/category&path=47

I want to get some og raskal seeds pretty badly. but you know with anything overseas like this I'm subject to caution, esp at 100+ for seeds and it isn't from attitude.
Has anyone ordered from Cannacollective?


----------



## abuilder (Feb 7, 2012)

One thing that worries me ordering from "any" Amsterdam company and vicinity.. is having that as a return address/postmark. I think if anything, thats a red flag not that other things besides ganja seeds don't come from there but still. I'd rather have a UK postmark any day of the week given the choice even if it costs a bit more!


----------



## grossgrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Brand new to the site.Ive read a ton of threads from this site, ad even used it a time or two for school projects. I'm tired of working with bag seed and really want to try to order some auto-flowing feminized seeds. Im still pretty sketched out about ordering seeds online to ship to the us would you still sugest ordering from *attitude? Is this the right link? *http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## shake&bake (Feb 10, 2012)

i want some afropip seeds on there web site it says they r in stock but the attitude doesnt carry them anyone know of a reputable bussiness that will send these seeds to the usa as i love my sativas


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 10, 2012)

grossgrow said:


> Brand new to the site.Ive read a ton of threads from this site, ad even used it a time or two for school projects. I'm tired of working with bag seed and really want to try to order some auto-flowing feminized seeds. Im still pretty sketched out about ordering seeds online to ship to the us would you still sugest ordering from *attitude? Is this the right link? *http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


Yes attitude is still legit and always will be. and that is the right website

Happy ordering.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone else having long delays of getting their orders from Attitude? I know it is not the tudes fault, it's USPS delay. 

Usually its 7-10days max, this is the 2nd order as where it has just been sitting at the ISC in NY for longer than usual.


----------



## bearhoney420 (Feb 14, 2012)

hey guys, I am looking to place an order with Attitude. How do I pay for them? not really happy with using cash. Would you suggest a BOA Bank card? I guess it doesn't show up as a "weed" charge but nervous because its a bank card. Can't find any international pre-paid cards in stores or online. Can anyone help out? looking to get some nice sativas


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 15, 2012)

bearhoney420 said:


> hey guys, I am looking to place an order with Attitude. How do I pay for them? not really happy with using cash. Would you suggest a BOA Bank card? I guess it doesn't show up as a "weed" charge but nervous because its a bank card. Can't find any international pre-paid cards in stores or online. Can anyone help out? looking to get some nice sativas


you can just use your boa card if you please, i have multiple times, but if your account isnt keen to previous overseas purchases they may put a hold on your card and call you. they shouldnt ask what it was for(none of their damn business anyways) but just to verify that you've made the purchase. 

Or you can buy a walmart money card or greendot prepaid card. these guys dont care as long as there is $$ being spent on the card in my honest opinion. They don't call to verify anything activity wise nor about fraudulent activity unless you call them yourself.

Pretty much load n shop. Happy sativa hunting bro

https://www.greendot.com/greendot/about-our-products
https://www.walmartmoneycard.com/walmart/about-our-products


----------



## sixtyfive (Feb 15, 2012)

Somebody told me that vu-du online shop was back, so I decided to try to buy seeds from them, because in the past I had good experiences with them. It seems that all is working again, the shipping is really fast and they are recently doing good offer.
I ordered the new Barney Liberty Haze from them and 2 days later I had the seeds in my hands.....
This is the web site:
http://www.vu-du.eu/eshop/prodfame.asp?fam=Seedshop

Sixtyfive


----------



## 806KING (Feb 15, 2012)

bearhoney420 said:


> hey guys, I am looking to place an order with Attitude. How do I pay for them? not really happy with using cash. Would you suggest a BOA Bank card? I guess it doesn't show up as a "weed" charge but nervous because its a bank card. Can't find any international pre-paid cards in stores or online. Can anyone help out? looking to get some nice sativas


Get a Nfinanse card from the DG it works !! and you can set it up how u want too!!!


----------



## supersmoke13 (Jun 12, 2012)

artofit said:


> These bozos are nothing more than common thieves. They have ripped off many of us in this site. Amsterdam seed banks are mostly crooks showing you pictures of buds they have stolen and copied off the Internet and seed farm sites and they are selling seeds they don't have. A friend started a long war with these jerks over the seeds he never received. So they finally sent him 5 loose seeds picked from a bird seed variety as replacement. Needless to say they did not germinate because of age or whatever. Lets not send our friends to ass holes and jerks to get their seeds. Attitude is a proven seed bank and let's reward them by purchasing from these dedicated folks so they stay in the business and provide the seeds we all need.


I agree! Attitude is the best IMO. I have ordered with Attitude 4 times and I have always received my seeds in about 7 days. Their seeds always seem fresh and they are always updating their collection. My first order of seeds was through Amsterdam seeds and I didn't get anything until about a mounth and a half later. I got a letter in the mail saying the seeds were confiscated. The letter looked totally unofficial and didn't even have a letterhead. I knew I got fucked out of $150. There always learning curves in everything and getting screwed by bullshit seed banks might just be a right of passage. Either way Attitude is he way to go. 
Also, as of May 2012 he US gov. made it so that any reloadable or prepaid credit cards bought in the US can't be used to make any purchases outside of the US. This includes gift cards. I used my own personal credit card and shipped the seeds to my own address in my own name, and didn't have one problem. Not saying that this was a smart move, but it still worked.


----------



## gagekko (Jun 13, 2012)

supersmoke13 said:


> I agree! Attitude is the best IMO.


I like attitude as well, but lately I'm using Sea of Seeds... SoS sent me 10 free samples with my last purchase - and it was a small purchase at that! SoS is being good to me so I'll be giving them my biz.


----------



## Trulife69 (Jun 17, 2012)

I didn't go through all these pages on this thread but I was thinking of ordering some seeds from attitude. Is it safe to use my credit card and my name and just have it shipped straight to my house? Or is that pretty risky?? And I noticed when choosing shipping options through them you can get the stealth shipping with a shirt inside..Has anyone just ordered with the standard shipping and got their seeds ok? Just looking for a little info before I just order away.
Mane,that's awesome this thread has been going since 2008


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2012)

yes, you can order using your own cc or debit card or w/e... and i always think it's a good idea to order in your own name if you're getting them sent to your house as i have heard of a few people ordering with a different name, but to their addy, but the mail carrier wouldn't leave the package when he / she noticed the name didn't belong to that address..

i always order with the guaranteed option as for a few bucks more if anything happens to my order and customs snags it, the attitude will resend it no questions asked..
i do know a few people who don't use the guarantee and always received what they paid for ...


----------



## Trulife69 (Jun 17, 2012)

racerboy,do you order from the tude with the super stealth shipping with the shirt or whatever?? Or just regular shipping with guarantee? If you dont order their stealth shipping with shirt,do they just stick them straigh in the box and ship them over? And while I war reading on attitudes faq's,if I were to order extra stealth shipping,do they take the seeds out of the breeder packs and the beans are just loose? I was going to order 2 different strains but dont want them to get mixed up.


----------



## vilify (Jun 17, 2012)

Trulife69 said:


> racerboy,do you order from the tude with the super stealth shipping with the shirt or whatever?? Or just regular shipping with guarantee? If you dont order their stealth shipping with shirt,do they just stick them straigh in the box and ship them over? And while I war reading on attitudes faq's,if I were to order extra stealth shipping,do they take the seeds out of the breeder packs and the beans are just loose? I was going to order 2 different strains but dont want them to get mixed up.


they stay in breeder packs most of the time. if they are taken out, they are clearly labeled.

ALWAYS do stealth shipping.
I always do stealth, and crush proof tins.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 17, 2012)

Trulife69 said:


> racerboy,do you order from the tude with the super stealth shipping with the shirt or whatever?? Or just regular shipping with guarantee? If you dont order their stealth shipping with shirt,do they just stick them straigh in the box and ship them over? And while I war reading on attitudes faq's,if I were to order extra stealth shipping,do they take the seeds out of the breeder packs and the beans are just loose? I was going to order 2 different strains but dont want them to get mixed up.


hey man, i literally just got my shipment from them a couple of days ago. Get the t shirt option. it's guaranteed and you'll be f'ing stoked on the shirt, trust me. best 10 dollars i've ever spent.


----------



## Satanicbongripper (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## abuilder (Jun 18, 2012)

I did stealth too a cplfew months ago...w/the t-shirt..used a CC too...didn't use the tins because I thought that might draw more attention but who knows? Seeds were in little baggies marked with what was what.Had the order within 2 1/2 weeks. I guess using a CC isn't smart..if you get caught...lol. If you don't get caught...then you "were" smart...lol. I used all the safty options they offered being it ain't THAT much more dough for peace of mind...although..I only had peace of mind once they arrived..I'd probably do it the same way again so...


----------



## mane2008 (Jun 19, 2012)

not cool spamming in polish.

You big suka(bitch in polish)


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2012)

tsp Mane?lol.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 30, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yes, you can order using your own cc or debit card or w/e... and i always think it's a good idea to order in your own name if you're getting them sent to your house as i have heard of a few people ordering with a different name, but to their addy, but the mail carrier wouldn't leave the package when he / she noticed the name didn't belong to that address..
> 
> i always order with the guaranteed option as for a few bucks more if anything happens to my order and customs snags it, the attitude will resend it no questions asked..
> i do know a few people who don't use the guarantee and always received what they paid for ...


racerboy71 (aloha brah) yes, this has been my (limited) experience as well. 

Excellent thread!!!
I am shopping around for this very thing (seeds and strain reviews.) Just did the June Jubilee @ Attitude, received in less than 2wks. Went with steath + guaranteed ship. With the discount code it kinda did all even out. Cool Pin-Up chick t-shirt "Attitude-Mary" (with the mj tat on her ass. ), white tho... Lots of freebies.

*Just like to add that I have been using BC Seed King successfully for about 2 years. Same deal. Very stealth, so stealth infact it took me some time to find them. International Money orders (outside Canada)= 10-15 FREE seeds (of the kind ur ordering!) I always pay w/ CC. Always within 5 - 7 days. Kinda limited strains, imho, nothing too exotic, but very stable (my experience). BC genetics.


----------



## MidnightToter (Jul 7, 2012)

Thyats good shit to know, I was considering making that move, but was a little gun shy. now i feel alot better about the shit. Thanks Mane keep up the good work. and PS i think im going to take your advice and get high as a bitch right now


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 7, 2012)

Statement about using prepaid visa is wrong. New Fed laws prohibit purchase of international prepaid cards without ID. Anyone selling such a card without checking ID is selling you a unusable card. "Stealth" shipping increases odds of Customs searching package. A regular or padded envelope is the least likely article to be examined. Money orders are generally not traceable, unless you put your real name on them. Money orders will increase the time required to receive your seeds. Not all sellers accept money orders, check before ordering.


----------



## Dutchezz86 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey Mane I know this post is old but can you help me with growing and stuff thanks


----------



## mane2008 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dutchezz86 said:


> Hey Mane I know this post is old but can you help me with growing and stuff thanks


you should read up and then come back I'll help.


----------



## dwight smokum (Aug 5, 2012)

will attitude send an order to a po box?. i dont have a mail box yet. just moved.


----------



## highboo (Aug 7, 2012)

i cant tell you how grateful i am to you for this. I have been wanting to grow soooo badly and i built a amazing Grow box and bought all the nutrients and materials needed i just didnt have the balls to order seeds. TY so much. You just made one more person on earth grow weed


----------



## mainebud (Aug 9, 2012)

I have had over 10 orders,never a problem.with three different seed companies.awesome service by all of them.mainebud.


----------



## OopsCake (Aug 17, 2012)

I was wondering, when you order the seeds do you HAVE to be there to sign for the package? I live in a big apartment complex and all the mail/packages go the mailroom across the parking lot. I think it would be weird for me to have to be there.


----------



## ItsSaturday (Aug 29, 2012)

mane2008 said:


> I've been seeing alot of threads on How do I place an order?
> Do I use my Real Name?
> Who should I ship to and can I use a fake address?
> 
> ...


Awesome advice. Customs does not care what you order if they find something illegal they take it send the rest of the contents as well as a letter notifying you that they took your stuff. They do not keep anything on file as 100s of millions of items are seized everyday it's impractical and not economically sound for them to pursue every single person. They don't bother and don't care. Ship in several different shipments separated by at least 1-2 days and you should be fine. I've never purchased seeds online before but I know how customs works with other illegal contraband... I've had several things seized but 99% of the time my orders arrive just fine with no problems.


----------



## ItsSaturday (Aug 29, 2012)

OopsCake said:


> I was wondering, when you order the seeds do you HAVE to be there to sign for the package? I live in a big apartment complex and all the mail/packages go the mailroom across the parking lot. I think it would be weird for me to have to be there.


Don't order from a seed bank or any place that requires a signature. Once you sign for it you have incriminated your self and are pretty much screwed if the cops want to take action.


----------



## sfttailpaul (Sep 6, 2012)

OopsCake said:


> I was wondering, when you order the seeds do you HAVE to be there to sign for the package? I live in a big apartment complex and all the mail/packages go the mailroom across the parking lot. I think it would be weird for me to have to be there.


Only have to be there if the company requires a signature...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 6, 2012)

sfttailpaul said:


> Only have to be there if the company requires a signature...


I agree. Even though a signature "could" get one busted, it is mostly for the protection of the seed bank. You can't say you didn't get it if you needed to sign for it. Refuse, the product goes back as refused undelivered and they still have your money.


----------



## MrMisterz (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree small orders under 20 seeds
and ATTITUDE is BY FAR the best place to shop, I have yet to not get what I paid for!


----------



## redriver (Sep 18, 2012)

Great advice. Here is my question. I'm an old guy, 61 now, when a young lad I never smoked the green because it put me to sleep (no matter what kind of upper I was on).
Now with 3 herniated discs and my right knee (medial compartment) bone to bone, I have a lot of constant grinding pain. I can deal with that most of the time but it keeps me up all night. I sometimes go for 2 or 3 days awake. Retired, got no real problems on the horizon but my mind just won't slow down and let me sleep. So, I need to know what type of mj I might try to grow, just one plant or two for my personal needs, indoors, to help me get to sleep EVERY NIGHT. 6 years ago a guy came up with his family to fish at my cabin. He brought some pot, I turned it down several times since I was the host. He noticed I was up all night for 2 or 3 days and told me to just try it. I took just one hit and slept for 12 hours. I was embarrassed to say the least, falling asleep on my guests but they were quite understanding and laughed about it. So what do you think?
Stephen


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Sep 18, 2012)

redriver said:


> Great advice. Here is my question. I'm an old guy, 61 now, when a young lad I never smoked the green because it put me to sleep (no matter what kind of upper I was on).
> Now with 3 herniated discs and my right knee (medial compartment) bone to bone, I have a lot of constant grinding pain. I can deal with that most of the time but it keeps me up all night. I sometimes go for 2 or 3 days awake. Retired, got no real problems on the horizon but my mind just won't slow down and let me sleep. So, I need to know what type of mj I might try to grow, just one plant or two for my personal needs, indoors, to help me get to sleep EVERY NIGHT. 6 years ago a guy came up with his family to fish at my cabin. He brought some pot, I turned it down several times since I was the host. He noticed I was up all night for 2 or 3 days and told me to just try it. I took just one hit and slept for 12 hours. I was embarrassed to say the least, falling asleep on my guests but they were quite understanding and laughed about it. So what do you think?
> Stephen


you would probally be best with a stong indica possibly a high cbd strain but I don't know much about them. sensi star from paridise seeds, northern lights from sensi (really expensive though) medicine man, ortega , devil from mr. nice (pretty cheap from their auction at mrnice.nl ) etc. any really strong indica will knock you on your ass.


----------



## FuzzDodger (Oct 12, 2012)

seaofseeds.com rocks to. Except they dont have any pick & mix. If attitude is out of something more then likely SoS has them, and comparable prices. Peace guys


----------



## FuzzDodger (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh yeah and this shit can make you paranoid so relax your seeds will come, and the cops dont care about your 100 bucks worth of seeds


----------



## Ra BiiGGa (Nov 14, 2012)

a bit off topic guys.. but does the price of a seed determine the quality of buds it will produce? thnx 4 all opinions. all these pics n prices of buds r throwin me on a loop.  -Ra2BiiGG


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2012)

Ra BiiGGa said:


> a bit off topic guys.. but does the price of a seed determine the quality of buds it will produce? thnx 4 all opinions. all these pics n prices of buds r throwin me on a loop.  -Ra2BiiGG


 No..............definitely not.


----------



## LadyoftheGreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Recently ordered from Highgrade Seeds and after months of promises all I've received is promises. Order payment was confirmed August 14. Have three separate emails of order being shipped that day and nothing yet. Several more have stated the same treatment. DO NOT ORDER FROM HIGHGRADE SEEDS!


----------



## ShotgunWally (Jan 28, 2013)

any1 know promo code for sea of seeds when u order . attitudes promo code is 420


----------



## knotmyself (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice man, Thanks!


----------



## suppermario (Mar 2, 2013)

would using a visa gift card work to stop that. would the site take the card 


mane2008 said:


> Bank reviews on the the Banks I listed....
> 
> http://nirvana-shop.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## ballpython19 (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if when you order from attitude does it normaly come in the mail. Would you have to sign for it?


----------



## Frid (Mar 10, 2013)

ballpython19 said:


> Does anyone know if when you order from attitude does it normaly come in the mail. Would you have to sign for it?


Its no sig required, but for some reason when I wasnt home they took the package back to the post office where I picked it up the next morning. Attitude worked great for me!


----------



## daytona589 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info VERY helpful.... Is there any certain breeder you would suggest using on attiudites web site


----------



## dwc123 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ive ordered from attitude 3x now.the first time took.awhile cuz of xmas 2 1/2 weeks the last 2 came in a week or so still on my 1st grow with long flowering sativa and exodus cheese


----------



## Thecookie217 (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone been ordering from Nirvana lately?


----------



## mtgeezer (Mar 24, 2013)

I have ordered from Nirvana directly, Attitude, Herbie's and Castle. Possibly more I can't remember right now. Never had any problems except one shipment lost a couple monthes ago when Chicago had their big storm. Oh yeah, I do remember ordering a couple times from a Canadian company and I'll not do that again unless they have a strain I can't get elsewhere. It happens. My overseas orders always get here much faster than a Canadian order.


----------



## mtgeezer (Mar 24, 2013)

If there are packages they should take them back to the post office for you to pick them up. I'm sure you don't want deliveries as shown on 'net vids around Christmas where drivers from UPS, FedEx and the USPS threw the packages they were delivering over people's fences.

Oh, and I use a private mail service too, PostNet. They sign for all my deliveries when necessary.


----------



## 650baquet (Mar 26, 2013)

i've ordered from singleseedcentre.com and attitude. ssc took almost a month and attitude took a few week. good thing i had other stuff to keep me busy. quality every time even with the freebie seeds. they seem reliable for sure...i'm debating placing an order soon


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 27, 2013)

ballpython19 said:


> Does anyone know if when you order from attitude does it normaly come in the mail. Would you have to sign for it?


usually no, but all depends on your mailman and address. like as far as him feeling safe leaving the package


----------



## STLBUDSLANGA (Apr 1, 2013)

well f'n put buddy


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 5, 2013)

Hippyseeds said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Try us www.hippyseeds.com we are reliable prompt with our orders offer free seeds with every order and thrive on good customer service. We have some positive reviews here on the site from some happy customers.
> 
> Mark


hey bud just checked out your site looks pretty legit(same format as others) you got any promotions going on for 420? and how do you ship?


----------



## Doer (Apr 7, 2013)

MrMisterz said:


> I agree small orders under 20 seeds
> and ATTITUDE is BY FAR the best place to shop, I have yet to not get what I paid for!


Well, I'm ready to try again. The wait is very stressful when you pay $100...............................

And nothing ever arrives. It's kinda like losing that last 1/4 oz. of boo, from my pocket. (ever done that?) You can never really get over it. 

My clinic has seeds and clones, but no WW. I think I will go through BC this time. The folks at the Dutch Seed Bank or whatever it was were very nice. But, nothing can be done.

One can very easily think the entire "seed business" is a giant interlocked website, rip off. A perfect business....no pesky product, does not depend on repeat customers and, after the web presence maintained, all profit.

It is easy to think every single one of positive posts on every single web forum is just a small set of people with a lot of logins, to cover all the main forums. When I see people here with 2, or 7 posts singing the praises.....well, I see that all over. Every cannabis site as new members singing about a seed bank or other.

Now, I don't know Mane. Or if he is even around. But, someone with this post count has put some effort in for our benefit over a long period of time and only a little about seeds.

BTW, I have order prescription meds from Canada. I mostly got them. One time, though, the company screwed up and sent them through customs with no stealth.

I got the letter. But, it was not so starchy and formal as the letter Mane posted. It was about prescirption drugs and had a big cobra printed on page warning about adulterated meds. I took that to heart. I went back to paying extra for US meds, not produced in India.

I'll never know if this will work until I try again. (said Charlie Brown to Lucy holding the football)


----------



## Don Corleone (May 30, 2013)

I ordered from nirvana and as soon as i get my order i will let y'all know if the site still good.


----------



## Don Corleone (May 31, 2013)

Currently when i said "actually" i lied because i ordered 10 days ago, however i just got the seeds today so yeahhh they still working good.


----------



## khemical7 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone try http://www.seeds4free.com ?


----------



## Tomriko.mazuz (Jun 28, 2013)

I Also Order From Nirvana Seeds, Order In the 14th June. Shipped In 19th. And Arrive At 24th!!!! Not Even A Week!!! (I'm From Israel).
Great Stealth Packaging, Highly Recommended For thus who Worry From The Custom ,And The Guys In Blues
Can Wait To Try Them...


----------



## anuki (Jun 29, 2013)

Been trying to get my hands on some seeds for a friend but my master card won't work and I saw a post on aw card no longer working out in the UK for purchasing on seeds. Any ideas on what cards are no longer working. So that I may find a way around it


----------



## abuilder (Jun 29, 2013)

anuki said:


> Been trying to get my hands on some seeds for a friend but my master card won't work and I saw a post on aw card no longer working out in the UK for purchasing on seeds. Any ideas on what cards are no longer working. So that I may find a way around it


Cash works..


----------



## anuki (Jun 29, 2013)

True but attitude is not accepting cash from out the UK. I kinda fear sending cash and it never getting to the seller. Was trying to find out if visa still works


----------



## Rhindris (Jun 30, 2013)

Visa, American express both worked for me last month for Attitude and Herbies. Between the two I prefer Herbies. I fell within a few dollars of more freebies with both and contacted them to try and get them packaged. Herbies not only gave them to me, they included even the next tier as well meaning eight freebies on top of what I was requesting. Attitude replied back that it was already packaged and wouldn't do it at all. Herbies has faster shipping and its cheaper also. Seed prices are about the same. Though I did prefer Attitude's stealthiness, when ordering a can and shirt.


----------



## anuki (Jun 30, 2013)

Rhindris said:


> Visa, American express both worked for me last month for Attitude and Herbies. Between the two I prefer Herbies. I fell within a few dollars of more freebies with both and contacted them to try and get them packaged. Herbies not only gave them to me, they included even the next tier as well meaning eight freebies on top of what I was requesting. Attitude replied back that it was already packaged and wouldn't do it at all. Herbies has faster shipping and its cheaper also. Seed prices are about the same. Though I did prefer Attitude's stealthiness, when ordering a can and shirt.


 Thank you I'll go for a visa my master card is not working for me


----------



## anuki (Jul 1, 2013)

I found out my bank was freezing the purchase but already fixed it can't wait to order


----------



## chump70 (Jul 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if herbies orders will get put in an apartment mailbox or will it just get sent to the post office for pick-up?


----------



## Midwestboy10 (Aug 1, 2013)

Good shit bro was worried bout ordering seeds.


----------



## TDM (Nov 9, 2013)

mane2008 said:


> Next is the hottest thing right now since the dutch
> The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds
> 
> Now I haven't placed many orders with them, but am 2for2 and hoping for a 3fo3 in about a week.
> ...


Nothing is a given. I have used Attitude for a number of years, always top quality and great service using the best breeders in the world.


----------



## abuilder (Nov 9, 2013)

Actually my last order from 'Tude..about a month or so ago came with a really nice Tshirt. In the past they were just so so t's.....I did have problems with some expensive seeds I got from them the time I ordered before this...Out of ten seeds only four popped and they were a fortune. Pissed me off big time. They were Barney's LSD and Violator Kush. I've heard people had issues with Barney's but for them not even to sprout kinda sucked. a waste of a Benjamin++. I gave 'Tude one more try and was pleasantly surprised w/this last order. I guess it's pretty much hit'n miss with who ever you get them from but "Tude does have the best rep IMO...


----------



## LuckiBob (Nov 18, 2013)

Attitude is the best. Waiting on 6th order now. First two orders each arrived within 2 weeks. Third order was confiscated twice but was quickly reshipped after contacting Attitude and arrived on the third try. Four and five arrived no problem. My last order was seized so currently waiting the arrival of the reshipped package. Good prices, good selection, good promotions, and great customer service.


----------



## alexjones (Nov 21, 2013)

LuckiBob said:


> Attitude is the best. Waiting on 6th order now. First two orders each arrived within 2 weeks. Third order was confiscated twice but was quickly reshipped after contacting Attitude and arrived on the third try. Four and five arrived no problem. My last order was seized so currently waiting the arrival of the reshipped package. Good prices, good selection, good promotions, and great customer service.


My preference is the Attitude Seed Bank (use 420 promo code). Over a dozen orders over the years with one bad shipment that got green taped (6 weeks ago) by customs. Attitude credited my account quickly. Ive seen more medical marijuana States open seed banks along with the dispensary recently. I've ordered from others seed banks (SB, Herbies, etc.) with no problems other than some shipping mixups, but was resolved.


----------



## LuckiBob (Nov 22, 2013)

My last order arrived 3 days ago. All is well.


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 23, 2013)

Lucky for me I did most of the advice given here.

I bought from MJ seeds Canada two days ago cos they're throwing 10 free seeds for every order. Still to receive the seeds though
and its up to 2 weeks wait. Hopefully them beans will arrive on time.


----------



## PhatPhuker (Dec 1, 2013)

Thought i would give Kannibia a try, placed an order last night.
Keepin the fingers crossed .


----------



## jerseyConly4the$ (Dec 15, 2013)

I just ordered from attitude for first time and 1st for any seedbank. Its in chicago now I hope I get! I got the xmas special so a bunch of free seeds Ill leave feedback but if they dont come who should I order from I live in Midwest usa


----------



## KushLyle (Dec 16, 2013)

jerseyConly4the$ said:


> I just ordered from attitude for first time and 1st for any seedbank. Its in chicago now I hope I get! I got the xmas special so a bunch of free seeds Ill leave feedback but if they dont come who should I order from I live in Midwest usa


I've tested and they proved legit MJ Seeds Canada. They deliver in the USA so pretty sure you have no problem just like in my case. Check them out and you might see there the strain you looking for.


----------



## futant (Dec 19, 2013)

DEA agent prolly. link is prolly to install a root kit on your pc. Way to tell him how to order seeds guys.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 6, 2014)

Attitude shipments that come through Chicago customs, never get through anymore, and if they do it's a very rare occasion. Use Herbies, they have a super stealth option, and it's worked for me every time. They take them out of the original breeders packs, but every seed sent to me has been 100% what they said it was. Very happy with their customer service too, really easy to deal with, and polite, and prompt. They'll also ship 2 times the regular way in breeders packs if you want, and if both get hemmed up in customs, they'll re-ship one last time for you in super stealth. Herbies, is my go-to bank for now, they always get their packages through Chicago. Hope this helps. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Jan 7, 2014)

Definitely a good sticky!!
rep+++++++


----------



## 420OGKUSH (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone order from original ssc?


----------



## mountain dweller (Jan 26, 2014)

yea I ordered from Attitude on the 10th and royal mail says was delivered to chicago meanwhile USPS says tracking went through their LA sorting facility on the 15th and no activity since then. I went with the t-shirt in original breeders packs which might not have been the best option just figure less chance on them sending me what I didnt buy. What you guys think?

I received an order from herbies and it came in ten days. They sent me an e-mail saying with all the problems with tracked mail lately they sent it regular air mail with the same guarantee and i got it no problems. This order has me worried....


----------



## spunion (Feb 6, 2014)

Where can I get a prepaid visa that works internationally? I don't think those exist anymore.


----------



## TheWifeOfASmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

We (Biggpuss23 and I) order from Herbies with no issues. Good bank, never got taped.


----------



## 420newbieg (Mar 5, 2014)

yes can anyone confirm what cards are currently the best to use seen as how I live in a medical state and I have a medical card and Obama and the doj recently have said they weren't going to go after small time medical patients that are sick an in need of it I feel I should legally be able to have access to quality med genetics.


You would think that card companies would make big bucks allowing purchases such as this if say visa or master was the only card companie hat had say a special greencard for us to b able to use then it would elimiiate us from being grouped with bomb makers gun buyers fake drives ect all that stuff and everyone would be happy. 

anyways I was interested in trying some critical kush so I also would like to know is attitude still going strong and how the heck do we pay for these genetics to take us out of our everyday pain.


----------



## Smkweeed (Mar 31, 2014)

spunion said:


> Where can I get a prepaid visa that works internationally? I don't think those exist anymore.


 Go to ur bank and ask for a prepaid visa that works internationally that's what I did.


----------



## Rocklobsta (May 10, 2014)

I use bitcoinseedstore.com paying with bitcoin is the future! It's a anonymous and extremely fast transactions!


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 6, 2014)

Rocklobsta said:


> I use bitcoinseedstore.com paying with bitcoin is the future! It's a anonymous and extremely fast transactions!


I love how incredibly naive people are to actually think Bitcoin is anonymous. If it was that anonymous the owner of silk road wouldn't have been caught. And if you wanna refute that there is a never ending trail with bit coin that can and will be traced back to you if you happen to try to get big time.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 6, 2014)

No matter how well you try to hide, what security you use, if you are wanted enough and an agency is willing to spend enough, you will be found. The simple act of a server sending information to your computer proves there is a line of communication. It just depends on how hard and how much it will cost to trace it. Even using WIFI hot spots can identify ones laptop/phone by its MAC address.


----------



## 420newbieg (Jun 7, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> No matter how well you try to hide, what security you use, if you are wanted enough and an agency is willing to spend enough, you will be found. The simple act of a server sending information to your computer proves there is a line of communication. It just depends on how hard and how much it will cost to trace it. Even using WIFI hot spots can identify ones laptop/phone by its MAC address.



dude if the feds were interested in small time newbie just trying to get there feet wet growers which they are not they would just take the seeds before they arrive at your post office and you would be out of say 50$ .

implying that a said agency is gonna go out of there way and spend hundreds of dollars and hours of time looking for some amature over 50$ worth of pot seeds I think your mistaken and paranoid.

If you were a unibomber and you tried to order seeds now that would just be plain stupid because you would already have some sort of a nasty record so they would be looking for you because of another crime.

The dea and feds in the usa are curtaintly not going after 70 year old medi patients trying to grow a couple as a hobby its the guys they see ordering say 100 seeds and lives in a state with no medical law on cannabis.

slik road got shut down because of how illegal the shit on there actually was gun parts pain pills bomb plans meth ect you could buy and sell anything.

I myself wasn't disagreeing or agreeing how safe a payment methord is or is not I was just looking for info on a form of payment that the tude accepts due to the fact that most gift cards aren't international anymore which kinda sucks so how do you spend money when over seascarry a bunch of cash


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 7, 2014)

I was talking about people who are into some serious shit and think they can be 100% cloaked. There is no privacy anymore these days. Cameras in stores, outside on buildings, license plate scanners in police cars...And who knows if some of the IP cloaking proxy servers may be ran by a government agency or has connections?


----------



## Gramaw49 (Jun 24, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Attitude shipments that come through Chicago customs, never get through anymore, and if they do it's a very rare occasion. Use Herbies, they have a super stealth option, and it's worked for me every time. They take them out of the original breeders packs, but every seed sent to me has been 100% what they said it was. Very happy with their customer service too, really easy to deal with, and polite, and prompt. They'll also ship 2 times the regular way in breeders packs if you want, and if both get hemmed up in customs, they'll re-ship one last time for you in super stealth. Herbies, is my go-to bank for now, they always get their packages through Chicago. Hope this helps. Peace & Love. Myco


I wish I'd read the END of this thread a few hours ago rather than stopping with Mane's original post about Attitude. *argh* I spent a few hours deciding what to buy, setting up account, figuring out the best deal and time to order, yadda yadda, then came back here to see if anyone had asked yet about stealth packaging (taking seed out of breeder pack) ... And NOW I learn that Attitude orders are getting snagged in Chicago. Back to the drawing board! I guess I'll try Herbies.

MANE, IF YOU ARE READING THIS, MAYBE DO AN EDIT ON YOUR OP TO UPDATE ABOUT ATTITUDES. 

Here is my question about packaging, in case anyone knows the answer: If you order a "Pick-n-Mix" order, like, 1 seed each of 5 different strains, and you ask that they are removed from the breeder packaging, how do you know which seeds are which when they arrive?

Has anyone EVER heard of someone ordering 20 or less seeds in a non-med state, who actually got busted? Like, EVER? Just seems to me that the DEA has bigger fish to fry and wouldn't want to waste their time. So, it's a waste of time to use fake name, prepaid card, and all that. If they want you, they'll get you, but why would they want to?


----------



## growone (Jun 24, 2014)

Gramaw49 said:


> I wish I'd read the END of this thread a few hours ago rather than stopping with Mane's original post about Attitude. *argh* I spent a few hours deciding what to buy, setting up account, figuring out the best deal and time to order, yadda yadda, then came back here to see if anyone had asked yet about stealth packaging (taking seed out of breeder pack) ... And NOW I learn that Attitude orders are getting snagged in Chicago. Back to the drawing board! I guess I'll try Herbies.
> 
> MANE, IF YOU ARE READING THIS, MAYBE DO AN EDIT ON YOUR OP TO UPDATE ABOUT ATTITUDES.
> 
> ...


recent busts for seeds are mighty thin, i think over the last 5 years i've seen 1 or 2 links to news paper articles where seeds were mentioned
Kentucky was one of the states if i remember right
so busted on seeds is real unlikely, but know your local situation
if you're state is hard core anti mj, do whatever makes you feel safe
but your risks of growing are magnitudes greater than seed ordering


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 24, 2014)

My mind is fuzzy, but I believe Kentucky was granted state and federal permission for industrial HEMP cultivation. I believe Kentucky ordered 500lbs of hemp seeds from Italy, and even with state and federal approval the DEA went rough and seized the approved shipment at the border. If I am wrong, I am sure I will be corrected. Normally small amount of seeds just means taken and a photo copy letter saying it they were found and banned...But if the quantity is high, or multiple small orders are caught...you never know how much money and time LEO may want to spend on you.


----------



## growone (Jun 24, 2014)

Dirty Harry said:


> My mind is fuzzy, but I believe Kentucky was granted state and federal permission for industrial HEMP cultivation. I believe Kentucky ordered 500lbs of hemp seeds from Italy, and even with state and federal approval the DEA went rough and seized the approved shipment at the border. If I am wrong, I am sure I will be corrected. Normally small amount of seeds just means taken and a photo copy letter saying it they were found and banned...But if the quantity is high, or multiple small orders are caught...you never know how much money and time LEO may want to spend on you.


i know kentucky has had some hemp activity, not sure where it is at the moment
but the arrest i was referring to was several years ago, things are always changing
as i remember it, seeds were mentioned, but wasn't clear what else may have gone on
take someone that sells pounds of weed every week, i could see their mail might be watched more closely


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 29, 2014)

Gramaw49 said:


> I wish I'd read the END of this thread a few hours ago rather than stopping with Mane's original post about Attitude. *argh* I spent a few hours deciding what to buy, setting up account, figuring out the best deal and time to order, yadda yadda, then came back here to see if anyone had asked yet about stealth packaging (taking seed out of breeder pack) ... And NOW I learn that Attitude orders are getting snagged in Chicago. Back to the drawing board! I guess I'll try Herbies.
> 
> MANE, IF YOU ARE READING THIS, MAYBE DO AN EDIT ON YOUR OP TO UPDATE ABOUT ATTITUDES.
> 
> ...


All 3 of my orders threw the tude have come thru chicago customs and made it in less than 10 days. I have them removed from breeders packs, they place them in small plastic baggies and label them. Get the guarenteed stealth


----------



## kupihea (Nov 13, 2014)

Made four small orders with attitude in the last four months. All came through without any trouble or delay. I used the random gift option. Don't know which customs office services Hawaii. I would suppose it is Chicago.


----------



## 420newbieg (Nov 18, 2014)

yup just get a green dot mastercard and there might be a small over seas purchase fee and place your order good to go. keep in mind the bigger the package the more its gonna be looked at.

think wisely if you are ordering say only 20 beans do you really need a gift in a big fancy box that cost extra as opposed to a standard letter


----------



## borbor (Dec 14, 2014)

what's the cheapest you would order from a seedbank? It makes good sense to split orders up so you're risking less per package, and also I feel like it'd be a little more of a pleasant surprise to recieve a few beans each month at random times, rather than an agonizing anxiety-riddled wait for 20 seeds.
would you order 3-5 seeds at a time, or would you grow some balls and spend more than 50 bucks?
basically
40-69$ price range good idea?
or should I just keep my price range around 100-150?


----------



## thx.1138 (Jan 10, 2015)

I kept all of mine at the 100 buck range with Attitude. I split a large order into two to keep it in that range. Go with the stealth and gift or more peace of mind. Herbies is as good or better with their stealth. You can go to Herbies pick and mix and really get variety on a small order that way.
Nirvana orders were usually one or two items per order - so that was 75 bucks or so, then add the shipping and card fee.


----------



## thx.1138 (Jan 10, 2015)

kupihea said:


> Made four small orders with attitude in the last four months. All came through without any trouble or delay. I used the random gift option. Don't know which customs office services Hawaii. I would suppose it is Chicago.


Chicago services a bunch of the midwest. They got quite a bit of new kit from Obama. If yours go through CSC LA or CSC New York, your much better off.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 10, 2015)

Eh $100-150 doesn't seem bad, depending on the promo I'll spend $200+(aka 2-3 packs of different strains) I'd break them up but the extra $30 per pack of seeds is basically another whole 10-12pack of another strain I could've ordered 

I wouldn't waste the $14 in shipping costs($28-30 total with guaranteed delivery if seized) splitting up orders less than $200 esp for 3-5 seeds at a time. Assuming you're using a site that offers a guaranteed shipping option. That's all up to you though man



borbor said:


> what's the cheapest you would order from a seedbank? It makes good sense to split orders up so you're risking less per package, and also I feel like it'd be a little more of a pleasant surprise to recieve a few beans each month at random times, rather than an agonizing anxiety-riddled wait for 20 seeds.
> would you order 3-5 seeds at a time, or would you grow some balls and spend more than 50 bucks?
> basically
> 40-69$ price range good idea?
> or should I just keep my price range around 100-150?


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dude this thread is over 6 yrs old I can't edit anything, attitude orders weren't being seized like they are now with the breeders packs... No need for the caps man feels like you're yelling at me for not choosing remove from breeder packs. It's Chicago man that's "seize your seeds city" whether in breeder packs or not. That sucks but still....

And no I've never heard about someone getting busted for ordering seeds but one time there was an article years ago but other circumstances got him busted. You cont control what someone sends you from overseas, pretty sure the dea isn't going to attempt to seize attitudes records to prove you ordered such a thing.
The fake name is for a peace of mind man, no one wants their name on a list of attempted contraband deliveries. All these precautions are for peace of mind. I myself use my own bank card bc I don't CARE, but not everyone likes their name tied to possible illegal activity....

And herbies labels all seeds just like attitude for single seeds


Gramaw49 said:


> I wish I'd read the END of this thread a few hours ago rather than stopping with Mane's original post about Attitude. *argh* I spent a few hours deciding what to buy, setting up account, figuring out the best deal and time to order, yadda yadda, then came back here to see if anyone had asked yet about stealth packaging (taking seed out of breeder pack) ... And NOW I learn that Attitude orders are getting snagged in Chicago. Back to the drawing board! I guess I'll try Herbies.
> 
> MANE, IF YOU ARE READING THIS, MAYBE DO AN EDIT ON YOUR OP TO UPDATE ABOUT ATTITUDES.
> 
> ...


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 10, 2015)

Exactly, esp if you're already in your states database because you already have weed charges, that's just the thing they needed to start watching you again, you prob won't be arrested for the seeds, but best believe if you shipped to where you grow then it's possible local pd might be asked to look into you. Which is another reason why the fake name or a friends name/address(if he consents) was recommended



growone said:


> recent busts for seeds are mighty thin, i think over the last 5 years i've seen 1 or 2 links to news paper articles where seeds were mentioned
> Kentucky was one of the states if i remember right
> so busted on seeds is real unlikely, but know your local situation
> if you're state is hard core anti mj, do whatever makes you feel safe
> but your risks of growing are magnitudes greater than seed ordering


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 13, 2015)

Knock on wood I have never lost a pack to customs they almost always come through Chicago customs fast. If they stop in NY they can take a bit. I have ordered maybe 3 dozen times from the Attitude, 3 times direct from Nirvana and just placed first order through Herbies.. I use prepaid visa cards, Fake realistic name and I have a clean buddy I can get them sent to. I recommend not shipping ever to a place you grow or have equipment. I have known 21 people have ups trucks with DEA show up before but that's because they were already being looked at prior.....

I wanted to add I always buy single fem seeds so no more then like a dozen. I choose basic shipping as it seems the stealth get caught more often


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 13, 2015)

They usually just come in little baggies labled with breeder and strain info. The little cans are Dinafem breeders cans


----------



## OldSchoolBud (Jan 20, 2015)

420newbieg said:


> yup just get a green dot mastercard and there might be a small over seas purchase fee and place your order good to go. keep in mind the bigger the package the more its gonna be looked at.
> 
> think wisely if you are ordering say only 20 beans do you really need a gift in a big fancy box that cost extra as opposed to a standard letter


I keep reading that you haven't been able to order internationally with pre-paid cards from the U.S. since some law was passed in 2012. Has this changed? Every post that I've read about using pre-paid Credit Cards have been prior to 2012. If I'm mistaken, please clue me in, because this is how I'd like to order if it still works. Sending cash through the mail is kind of nerve racking, especially when money is so tight.


----------



## 420newbieg (Jan 20, 2015)

yes bro all you need is a green dot master or visa. but keep in mind what they have done is created a fee for overseas ordering.

So you can use a green dot overseas but its gonna cost a couple bucks so you have to figure that in I think it was 5 or 7 bucks .

Like I found out you have to pay a 10 $ monthly fee to use those cards. So you cant just use one of those cards like a vanilla gift card and throw it out.

I know it sounds dumb but the only way is to buy a green dot card and load it up but every month there is a 10$ fee or they like shut it off.

So basicly I used it once got a letter saying something about waving a 10$ monthly this first time after a month was up then by the next month it was off.

Kinda shitty if you ask me you cant just put money on a card use it and throw it away you hae to pay all these extra lil fees. You could also try bitcoin major seed banks accept that aswell never tried it


----------



## OldSchoolBud (Jan 20, 2015)

420newbieg said:


> yes bro all you need is a green dot master or visa. but keep in mind what they have done is created a fee for overseas ordering.
> 
> So you can use a green dot overseas but its gonna cost a couple bucks so you have to figure that in I think it was 5 or 7 bucks .
> 
> ...


Well this is awesome, it seems that I've been misinformed. Thanks so much for the correct information, you've made my day! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Wehugheog (Feb 18, 2015)

Did not get a repsonse somehwere else.

holiseeds . com is selling Nirvana seeds at rock bottom pricing, some special. IS this legit?
Want to place order, and they have ad on grasscity an stuff. 
Any1 know?


----------



## OldSchoolBud (Feb 18, 2015)

Wehugheog said:


> Did not get a repsonse somehwere else.
> 
> holiseeds . com is selling Nirvana seeds at rock bottom pricing, some special. IS this legit?
> Want to place order, and they have ad on grasscity an stuff.
> Any1 know?


If I wanted to know beyond a shadow of a doubt, I'd either call or email Nirvana. Holiseeds claims to be in a business relationship with Nirvana, and I can think of no one better to ask about it than the party in question. Nirvana should be glad to tell you if Holiseeds is legit or not, it's in their best interest because if Holiseeds is shady, it will also make Nirvana look bad too.


----------



## jcommerce (Feb 18, 2015)

FWIW, I thought Herbies was kind of cheesy and I was very sick of looking at their stoner mascot, but I've been 2 for 2 in the States with a Visa. Nice assortment of free seeds and stealth packaging as well.


----------



## Wehugheog (Feb 19, 2015)

OldSchoolBud said:


> If I wanted to know beyond a shadow of a doubt, I'd either call or email Nirvana. Holiseeds claims to be in a business relationship with Nirvana, and I can think of no one better to ask about it than the party in question. Nirvana should be glad to tell you if Holiseeds is legit or not, it's in their best interest because if Holiseeds is shady, it will also make Nirvana look bad too.


Good one, and I just called nirvana, holiseeds is a premium reseller, so placed my order  haha Bubblelicious fem auto 5 seeds for EUR 17,50 lol that's 30% cheaper than nirvanashop
Hop they get here fast. 

My fist seeds!!! gettin nervous now


----------



## seed+ (Feb 19, 2015)

OldSchoolBud said:


> Well this is awesome, it seems that I've been misinformed. Thanks so much for the correct information, you've made my day! I really appreciate it.


Being on the business end of the transaction with our site, we see a lot of things as the merchant that the person ordering doesn't. The main reason your US card (prepaid or otherwise) won't go through, is because the majority of people in the US never need to buy anything outside of the US (lucky bastards!). The minute you attempt a transaction with a UK merchant, using a UK processor on a UK IP (_ha ... UKIP_) it hits their fraud filter and the transaction is denied.

9/10 times you can get the block lifted by calling the card company and we've found that usually goes through second time around.

J


----------



## Wehugheog (Feb 19, 2015)

Had that too, but I used my SKRILL MasterCard and it wen fine, cheap as well


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 4, 2015)

a lot of sites accept bitcoin now, thats how I did it with barneys


----------



## Wehugheog (Apr 5, 2015)

Aye I used bitcoins a few days ago at www.holiseeds.com worked well. Had to try it, never done btc before.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 5, 2015)

OldSchoolBud said:


> I keep reading that you haven't been able to order internationally with pre-paid cards from the U.S. since some law was passed in 2012. Has this changed? Every post that I've read about using pre-paid Credit Cards have been prior to 2012. If I'm mistaken, please clue me in, because this is how I'd like to order if it still works. Sending cash through the mail is kind of nerve racking, especially when money is so tight.


You have to give ID and SS number to use GreenDot internationally. People keep saying you don't here, but that's the response I got when trying to purchase them. Maybe there is somewhere that can be done, but I haven't found one.


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 5, 2015)

OldSchoolBud said:


> Well this is awesome, it seems that I've been misinformed. Thanks so much for the correct information, you've made my day! I really appreciate it.


No, you weren't misinformed. Don't believe something just because you want it to be true.


----------



## mrhaze420 (May 6, 2015)

The best from my experience is the single seed Centre aka worldwide marijuana order came in like 6 days and the have seeds from everyone seed bank you can think of and decent prices if you find the on Facebook they even have a 20% off code


----------



## Weed _Stu (Jun 3, 2015)

My rule is to try to not cross borders in order to avoid customs poking their nose in my envelope.
If you look carefully enough you often find a local distributor carrying several seedbanks,
Here in Italy npk-seeds is a safe choice.


----------



## laubs (Jun 21, 2015)

mane2008 said:


> I've been seeing alot of threads on How do I place an order?
> Do I use my Real Name?
> Who should I ship to and can I use a fake address?
> 
> ...


Good thread good info thanks. Grow on!


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 21, 2015)

OldSchoolBud said:


> Well this is awesome, it seems that I've been misinformed. Thanks so much for the correct information, you've made my day! I really appreciate it.


No, you weren't misinformed. GreenDot doesn't work overseas unless you give them a real CC number from a bank that has your social security number and ID or provide them directly yourself.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 26, 2015)

try to look for local seedbanks that are domestic.


----------



## Izzyx (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the forum, I read that herbies was safe to buy from, i live in new zealand, anyone from n.z here that can give me some piece of mind on the process,
It would be much appreciated,
Cheers


----------



## laubs (Jul 20, 2015)

I've used bonza seeds had good luck.I'm in the U. S. Took about 8 days to arrive great selection.


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 4, 2015)

420newbieg said:


> yes bro all you need is a green dot master or visa. but keep in mind what they have done is created a fee for overseas ordering.
> 
> So you can use a green dot overseas but its gonna cost a couple bucks so you have to figure that in I think it was 5 or 7 bucks .
> 
> ...



Ive been a green dot card holder forbover 3 years. Its just like a bank acount, they will need your ss# to register it to, but ive never been charged a monthly fee to use them,


----------



## laubs (Sep 5, 2015)

Got a pre paid visa worked great was a small fee for overseas, like 5 bucks


----------



## ferment (Sep 29, 2015)

strainbank said:


> try to look for local seed-banks that are domestic.


i am in Oregon, so it is legal here, but i have used *southern Oregon seeds* and had great experiences. they are low on seeds right now until harvest is finished. takes a money order, but they answer emails and phone promptly. i am very pleased with the service.

there are several more domestics that i *haven't tried* yet, but i plan to try them all, but just like mane has said, start with a small order just to make sure they deliver. i am lucky it is legal here so i don't really worry about getting seized. just regular mail (3.99). 

i would be real interested to hear from others that have tried these banks or others. any others domestic sites to list?

these are the domestics that i will try in the future:

https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/ Denver area i think
http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/ somewhere in michigan
http://rockymountainseedbank.com/ Denver area
http://www.californiapotseeds.com/ you actually order from AMS
http://seedsherenow.com/ in Kenmore Washington
http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/ i think this group is out of Oregon as well. right now it like they are having web site issues.
http://www.centennialseeds.com/ from lafyette Colorado.

please chime in on your domestic seed orders and service.


----------



## questiondj42 (Oct 2, 2015)

ferment said:


> i am in Oregon, so it is legal here, but i have used *southern Oregon seeds* and had great experiences. they are low on seeds right now until harvest is finished. takes a money order, but they answer emails and phone promptly. i am very pleased with the service.
> 
> there are several more domestics that i *haven't tried* yet, but i plan to try them all, but just like mane has said, start with a small order just to make sure they deliver. i am lucky it is legal here so i don't really worry about getting seized. just regular mail (3.99).
> 
> ...


Neat. It looks like some of these places will ship domestically.


----------



## Smoke_24_7 (Oct 7, 2015)

ferment said:


> i am in Oregon, so it is legal here, but i have used *southern Oregon seeds* and had great experiences. they are low on seeds right now until harvest is finished. takes a money order, but they answer emails and phone promptly. i am very pleased with the service.
> 
> there are several more domestics that i *haven't tried* yet, but i plan to try them all, but just like mane has said, start with a small order just to make sure they deliver. i am lucky it is legal here so i don't really worry about getting seized. just regular mail (3.99).
> 
> ...


I tried to place an order at Rocky Mountain Seed Bank but this was on the checkout page 

EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY!! WE WILL ONLY TAKE ORDERS FROM STATES WHERE IT IS LEGAL TO OBTAIN CANNABIS OR CANNABIS PRODUCTS!!


----------



## laubs (Oct 7, 2015)

Bonza seeds got my second order in 5 days.first order doing well


----------



## ferment (Oct 20, 2015)

Smoke_24_7 said:


> I tried to place an order at Rocky Mountain Seed Bank but this was on the checkout page
> 
> EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY!! WE WILL ONLY TAKE ORDERS FROM STATES WHERE IT IS LEGAL TO OBTAIN CANNABIS OR CANNABIS PRODUCTS!!


i see that at check out as well. did you go all the way through the order process? if you didn't, try going through the whole order process. there is an opportunity for payment with google wallet or you can use a money order. i am in a legal state. i would check with Dana, the owner.

i have only placed one order with Rocky Mountain. i placed my order and it was accepted. after an initial email response from Dana, i didn't hear any thing. i emailed him and he apologized and explained what had happened. my order arrived three days later with a lot of quality freebies for my inconvenience. i will order from them again next month.


----------



## ferment (Oct 20, 2015)

ferment said:


> i am in Oregon, so it is legal here, but i have used *southern Oregon seeds* and had great experiences. they are low on seeds right now until harvest is finished. takes a money order, but they answer emails and phone promptly. i am very pleased with the service.
> 
> there are several more domestics that i *haven't tried* yet, but i plan to try them all, but just like mane has said, start with a small order just to make sure they deliver. i am lucky it is legal here so i don't really worry about getting seized. just regular mail (3.99).
> 
> ...


10/20/15 update
i removed green life seeds as they are not a domestic seed company.
i removed california pots seeds .com as you order from AMS.

domestic orders
i have made now made two orders from *Southern Oregon Seeds* (SOS), freebies not listed - 1st order; SOS - *Alaskan Tundra*; Barney's - *Pineapple Chunk*; Sweet Seeds - *Snow Fruit*; 2nd order; SOS - *Oregon Purple Bud*; Barney's - *Night Shade*; Sweet Seeds - *S.A.D*., Sour Seeds - *Sour Tahoe*
Jodi provides fast, excellent service using a money order. very satisfied. if you don't see what you want, ask, they will see if it is something they can get for you. Jodi has been great at responding to emails. they sent freebies both times.

i made an order with *Rocky Mountain Seeds *(RMS), freebies not listed - Dynasty - *Huckleberry Kush *
i had a small issue to start with, but Dana responded quickly and sent way more freebies than seeds that i ordered as an apology. very happy with the fast service and the google wallet payment option. Dana was great at responding to emails.

i made an order with *Oregon Green Seed* (OSG), freebies not listed - *Mastodon*
Deb sends her seeds three days per week. it is important to note that Deb is the breeder and only sells her genetics. so it isn't a seed distributing company, rather, breeder direct seed sales. i communicated with her via email and didn't enjoy my interaction with her. learning that customer questions are never bad will go along way especially if you are a first time customer who just sent a blank money order to someone you don't know. this is the slowest service that i received but i did get my order within a week and i am happy with the service. no freebies. i haven't used any of my souvenirs yet but the genetics that Deb has developed intrigue me. i will order again from Deb.

*all seeds were sent to me via usps.
* these are my first ever seed orders. i have never used an overseas seed distributor.


----------



## laubs (Oct 21, 2015)

Will ship to all states or only where its legal?


----------



## ferment (Oct 22, 2015)

laubs said:


> Will ship to all states or only where its legal?


yes, many will ship to all states. check out the websites and read their shipping page. the three that i have tried do.


----------



## questiondj42 (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks like thedankteam (formerly Nature's Green Remedies) ships anywhere. Based out of Michigan.


----------



## wifey48 (Jan 30, 2016)

mane2008 said:


> really they all sound the same to me. the BC really confuses me.
> Ask around I know someone on here has ordered from them beofre


What about Herbies Seeds r they good


----------



## laubs (Jan 30, 2016)

Used bonza 3 times good results. They ship stealth. Also freebies


----------



## doowmd (Jan 31, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> What about Herbies Seeds r they good



Have ordered from Herbie's more than once and never had an issue.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Feb 16, 2016)

laubs said:


> Used bonza 3 times good results. They ship stealth. Also freebies


We are one of the best with shipping and prices. We are currently running our promo now - http://bonzaseeds.com/pages.php?pageid=5
Also, I have discount codes. Just PM me your favorite strain and I'll send you codes.

Exciting news coming to the page so stay tuned!


----------



## john0000 (Feb 18, 2016)

herbies worked for me,so did seedmasters ,and just put order in with mountaininceptions.com ill let you know how that works out


----------



## wifey48 (Feb 18, 2016)

john0000 said:


> herbies worked for me,so did seedmasters ,and just put order in with mountaininceptions.com ill let you know how that works out


Okay


----------



## AKDrifter (Feb 20, 2016)

laubs said:


> Used bonza 3 times good results. They ship stealth. Also freebies


Just got my first Bonza order , delivered as ordered. No freebies . ordered during the 50% off deal, which in the end their half off price and shipping was not really as good a deal as it sounded. still spent $160 for two and a half packs of beans. Got the beans but not a deal.

example Bodhi strains have two prices depending on strain.

$9.03 per bean is the Bonza price which brings a pack of 11 to $99.33.
or
$11.55 per bean is the Bonza price which brings a pack of 11 to $127.05. Plus shipping.

Not good when I can buy any bodhi strain for $77 from GLG AND get quality freebies.


----------



## My-island-home-grown (Mar 6, 2016)

What do you think the risk of having a follow through mail box in the states to send to Australia as nirvana won't send to Aussie


----------



## BobCajun (Mar 16, 2016)

I used Seedsman and paid by bitcoin. It's a little extra effort and expense but the payment goes through fast and is untraceable.


----------



## plantking1 (Apr 21, 2016)

sending cash with an order form at Hempdepot is my go to..
i dont really play with too high prices in the end of the day what you want is quality bud and that is guaranteed if you pick a good strain and 10+ seeds and picking the best pheno.

*Beanhoarder at hempdepot 100% recommended *


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm back as the rep. Sorry I was gone for awhile. If you have any questions or can help you out, just inbox me.

David


----------



## rshackleferd (Jun 6, 2016)

Bitcoin and snail male cash is untraceable, the only way i pay. A visa gift or pre paid card is still a risk because the card must be registered for overseas transactions.


----------



## baronvonbud (Jul 10, 2016)

whats the best BTC friendly site comming tru NY not IL or even better USA based?
used singleseeds but they seem shady about what u get


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 20, 2016)

So is there any seed banks in the US that ship to every state? Or do I still have to order from international sellers?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 20, 2016)

U.S. Seed Banks

Beanbid
http://beanbid.com/
cash

Great Lakes Genetics
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/#
Cash or money order

Green Line Organics
http://www.greenlineportal.com/seed-genetics/
CC cash

Green Point Seeds
http://greenpointseedsmerchant.com/
CC cash

James Bean Co
https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/
CC and other options

Lumberjack Seed Source
http://www.lumberjackseedsource.com/
https://www.instagram.com/lumberjackseedsource/

Neptune Seed Bank
http://www.neptuneseedbank.com/#!home/c1dxd
Money order or Google wallet

Oregon Elite Seeds
http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products
Cash money order gift card cc

Oregon Green Seeds
http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/
Cash or money order

Ript Genetics
http://store.riptgenetics.com/
CC Paypal

Seeds Here Now
https://www.seedsherenow.com/
CC cash or money order

Seed Vault Of California
http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html
Cash gift cards or money orders

sourpatchseeds
http://www.sourpatchseeds.com/default.asp
CC cash or money order

Southern Oregon Seeds
https://www.sooregonseeds.com/
Money Order's, Cashier's Check, Certified Check are the current methods of payment


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 20, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> U.S. Seed Banks
> 
> Beanbid
> http://beanbid.com/
> ...



Thank you for your reply, though I must apologize for my lack of effort of research on my end before asking.


----------



## SanchoOG1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Have you guys ever paid with cash at Neptunes ?


----------



## bamboofarmer (Oct 20, 2016)

Just putting this out there...
A few years ago, i ordered various seeds from india. Sandalwood, Frankincense, and Moso bamboo. The seeds were delivered to my house, and about a month later, a USDA agent showed up at my house to confiscate my order. The bamboo was already about two feet tall in my front yard, but apparently the agent didn't know what it was, because he did not destroy the plants. My point is, I would imagine that customs does indeed keep an eye on people who purchase seeds.

I want to order marijuana seeds, but because of my experience, am too damn paranoid. I figure I'm on some sort of list now. Whatever you do, don't get them sent to the address where you will be growing.


----------



## growone (Oct 20, 2016)

very interesting post bamboofarmer
i think it's mostly understood a record is kept of such things, it's government after all
but apparently some kinds of bamboo are now considered a greater menace than cannabis
i guess that's progress, for cannabis anyways


----------



## bamboofarmer (Oct 22, 2016)

growone said:


> very interesting post bamboofarmer
> i think it's mostly understood a record is kept of such things, it's government after all
> but apparently some kinds of bamboo are now considered a greater menace than cannabis
> i guess that's progress, for cannabis anyways


I guess that's one way to look at it.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Nov 14, 2016)

So, what is this issue with bamboo? I am sorry man, that sucks big time. I find it funny bamboo is being tracked. I am going to try to read up about why that is. 

Many years ago the English forced people living in the colonies here to grow hemp and cannabis for it's fiber and such. I am sure many know that. So we can blame(or thank) Europe for the "scourge" of cannabis in the US. I find it interesting with legalization in now 8 us states they have legalized cannabis use BEFORE hemp. Probably because they know how useful and versitle hemp is and big businesses don't want a better option out there to what they offer. Bleh. 

We'll, glad you made it through that bamboofarmer! They don't cut down poppies but are stopping bamboo...alrighty then.


----------



## rshackleferd (Nov 16, 2016)

Stealth is a joke, I never had my beans confiscated when I unchecked that expensive option. My order always arrives in a small inconspicuous envelope inside breeders packs. Stealth option is nothing but a huge red flag, most of the time its some cd or shirt which im sure sets off bells and whistles when it arrives at customs. If you were a customs officer which would look through, a bunch of small envelopes or some package that contains the usual cd or shirt?


----------



## bamboofarmer (Nov 18, 2016)

Blaze_420 said:


> So, what is this issue with bamboo? I am sorry man, that sucks big time. I find it funny bamboo is being tracked. I am going to try to read up about why that is.
> 
> Many years ago the English forced people living in the colonies here to grow hemp and cannabis for it's fiber and such. I am sure many know that. So we can blame(or thank) Europe for the "scourge" of cannabis in the US. I find it interesting with legalization in now 8 us states they have legalized cannabis use BEFORE hemp. Probably because they know how useful and versitle hemp is and big businesses don't want a better option out there to what they offer. Bleh.
> 
> We'll, glad you made it through that bamboofarmer! They don't cut down poppies but are stopping bamboo...alrighty then.


I think the main reason is because it is illegal to bring any seeds or plants into the US without proper permission. The funny thing is, all I had to do was tell the agent that i tried to germinate some of the seeds and they were not viable, and he took my word for it. I met him at a hamburger joint and gave him a few of the seeds and said that was all I had left, and he got in his car and went back to wherever he came from.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Nov 19, 2016)

bamboofarmer said:


> I think the main reason is because it is illegal to bring any seeds or plants into the US without proper permission. The funny thing is, all I had to do was tell the agent that i tried to germinate some of the seeds and they were not viable, and he took my word for it. I met him at a hamburger joint and gave him a few of the seeds and said that was all I had left, and he got in his car and went back to wherever he came from.


Yeah it is interesting. Makes sense I suppose. I don't and never will understand this government we have. They call it the land of the free yet there's thousands of basic things you can be arrested for. Crazy.
Yeah apparently it's some sort of crazy control thing. Started in new York it seems but maybe started earlier. http://wpdh.com/its-now-illegal-in-the-hudson-valley-to-grow-these-69-plants-in-your-backyard/

It's interesting what the DEC decides and why they do it. Like I said land of the free my ass. We keep loosing shitloads of rights constantly. It's nuts that any part of nature can be considered illegal. It's good you complied @bamboofarmer but I can't say I'd give in so easy to any of those pricks. I'm sorry ya lost those beans for those plants. Their reasoning is control but eradication isn't control. Why not outlaw belladonna while we are at it? That can kill u if ingested, Or dandelions perhaps as they are used to make wine or just "plague" yards. Nothing in nature should be illegal imo. Many may agree or disagree so have at it.

Anyway, im glad u still have your plant and you keep growing man! Its nuts what this place decides to ban tomorrow that was fine today. Its just their way of tightening control over us. Keep up the garden man! That was smart meeting them and keeping some and giving them just a few. Fuck them. Apparently old plants were "grandfathered" in so if they we're already growing they can't touch em but now u can't plant them. Maybe that's why they didn't notice your plant outside. Anyway, be good everyone!

Peace!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 10, 2017)

Little dust on this thread but thats ok!
Just wanted to say hi and let the people know there is another way..
The Jah Earth Collective is one doing things a bit different.. Not only releasing sick monthly menu's packed with exclusives from RM3 (CTF, Fr_sted Flakes) and TheDons (PinkGravy) but also got more than just cannabis seeds, (artwork, garden inserts, exotic fruits, companions coming, etc!)

Few super solid cats already on board, like RM3, of course, BigWorm, StrayFox, Doc, DonGravy and more.. so stay tuned! Check out their IG and they got sick giveways every couple weeks! 

Free shipping worldwide right now while they launch the site, free shipping for Canadians, they have free priority mail for USA too rn.. Oh and Jah got a dude in Canada and a dude in US so no borders, no mutts! 

They have been shipping out packages to ppl worldwide before they even receive their donation.
Really spreading the good vibes and fire!!!

Feel free to email and say hi!
Test their shipping times with some free stickers or art!
See you on the up and up,
Stay blessed,

DonT


----------



## El Stinko (Feb 10, 2017)

Blaze_420 said:


> So, what is this issue with bamboo? I am sorry man, that sucks big time. I find it funny bamboo is being tracked. I am going to try to read up about why that is.
> 
> .


Some bamboos are EXTREMELY invasive and once established nearly impossible to remove.


----------



## Blaze_420 (Feb 11, 2017)

El Stinko said:


> Some bamboos are EXTREMELY invasive and once established nearly impossible to remove.


Yeah I remember reading that some species u can dig like say 20 ft and still it'll regenerate. I can understand disliking something hard to get rid of but just because somethings frustrating doesn't mean it should be eradicated IMO. I read neighbors and people paying to have their yards dug up from running bamboo I think it was and it kept coming back. People IMO are way to uptight these days. But that's my opinion. 

Regardless ima end this here as I'm tired. Happy gardening everyone!


----------



## El Stinko (Feb 12, 2017)

Blaze_420 said:


> Yeah I remember reading that some species u can dig like say 20 ft and still it'll regenerate. I can understand disliking something hard to get rid of but just because somethings frustrating doesn't mean it should be eradicated IMO. I read neighbors and people paying to have their yards dug up from running bamboo I think it was and it kept coming back. People IMO are way to uptight these days. But that's my opinion.
> 
> Regardless ima end this here as I'm tired. Happy gardening everyone!


.

The previous owner of my last house put in some bamboo. It looked nice until it started spreading. Good luck digging it out as the roots form a mass that you can't slice a shovel through and then if you leave a chunk of root that will grow. I spot sprayed it repeatedly with the worst weed killers I could find and it still would not die. Runners would pop up 40 feet away from the main clump in all directions and then in like two days a 15 foot tall growth would pop up.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2017)

I've been in cane breaks that have a deep mat under them that is constantly and slowly shutting down the competing plants and you can't see a snake when you need to.


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 29, 2017)

Wanted to see if there are any updates to US seed depots again. I know some companies can be here today gone tomorrow situations. Currently only bought from Greenpoint state-side. Thanks for any info.


----------



## alaskaman (Nov 9, 2017)

Just stumbled upon this thread and was surprised to see how long it's been going. Also liked seeing how things have changed over the years. I used to anxiously wait for my orders to come into the states making it through customs. 

This week I received on Tuesday an order I placed last Friday from James Bean Company. Now that's about as fast as it gets for this neck of the woods. Am very impressed with these guys. Plus they still had the TGA seeds I'm so fond of. TGA burned to the ground not long ago in CA and their seeds might be getting harder to buy in the future. Sorry for their loss. Just love their marion berry kush ... tasty and ooosh so strong!


----------



## corners (Dec 30, 2017)

mane2008 said:


> I've been seeing alot of threads on How do I place an order?
> Do I use my Real Name?
> Who should I ship to and can I use a fake address?
> 
> ...


Only problem about not using your real name is your mail carrier might not even drop the package off because the name doesnt match what hes use to at that home address, It might get returned to sender.


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 31, 2017)

People can have roommates, though can they not, or visitors for a month?? We never had a problem using different names, here anyway.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 5, 2018)

alaskaman said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread and was surprised to see how long it's been going. Also liked seeing how things have changed over the years. I used to anxiously wait for my orders to come into the states making it through customs.
> 
> This week I received on Tuesday an order I placed last Friday from James Bean Company. Now that's about as fast as it gets for this neck of the woods. Am very impressed with these guys. Plus they still had the TGA seeds I'm so fond of. TGA burned to the ground not long ago in CA and their seeds might be getting harder to buy in the future. Sorry for their loss. Just love their marion berry kush ... tasty and ooosh so strong!


Hey man fellow 907 
How does the order process work there site says they arent doing online ordering


----------



## alaskaman (Jan 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Hey man fellow 907
> How does the order process work there site says they arent doing online ordering


I can't remember now. It was probably from a website or telephone maybe. Let me research this and see if I can find an e-mail. Hope they are still in business as they were good and fast.


----------



## alaskaman (Jan 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Hey man fellow 907
> How does the order process work there site says they arent doing online ordering


I just went to their website and also saw that 'unable' to do online shipping. That might have been how it was when I ordered last year. I ended up ordering after some email back and forth. I'd e-mail them at the [email protected]....907 out.


----------



## rockethoe (Feb 1, 2018)

Bedtime story time:
I once put in a big (big big big) order with I think- dutchheadshop. Nearly 1000 of blueberry seeds for someone else. They came though no bother, and that was about id say 4 years ago. but I sent them cash, and they sent the package to a fake name at a buddies place that he was moving out of the next couple weeks, and had no written lease for. 

Certainly the best way if your thinking of ordering big. 

Now that I look at I still feel a bit dodgy about ordering that big, but never had any cops to my doorstep yet.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Feb 1, 2018)

FirstTimeGrowGuy said:


> i plan w goin w attitude an from what ive heard 100% approval w them right?


ive used attitude years ago they are reliable If in states seedsofhorror.com reliable outta Cali an they have SUPER FIRE GENETICS.


----------



## drivetech94 (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone ever had any experience ordering from Platinum seed bank ?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 5, 2018)

mane2008 said:


> *I havent seen one bad thing about the Attitude.. *
> no I'm waiting on my seeds
> i aint get my shit
> no nothing right now.
> they hot as fuck right now A US haven


The only bad thing about Attitude is they tend to send replacement freebies & send cheaper seeds like Dinafem in place of the expensive ones like Serious & Soma


----------



## No Regrets (Mar 7, 2019)

Some very good information here. Thanks you for sharing


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 20, 2019)

Great Lake Genetics. Coastal Seed Co/JBC seeds


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 14, 2019)

Very useful information buddy,I like Great Genetics seed it brings great harvest.I will put some of the great seeds into my setup and with the monster light TS3000 care it .lol


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Dec 2, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> The only bad thing about Attitude is they tend to send replacement freebies & send cheaper seeds like Dinafem in place of the expensive ones like Serious & Soma


I sent Attitude & Choice seedbank a money order & cash & received replacement seeds but when I used a credit/ debit card my payment went through & I received the freebies advertised. the last few times I hit ship in breeders pack & no stealth shipping & received my order like usual. My advise to anyone buying seeds make sure you get tracking w/ it. 

I ordered from Sensible seeds & asked to ship in breeders packs w/ out stealth , 1st order of 2 packs went smoothly but when I ordered 4 packs they said the order was too large & they offered to remove the seeds & ship the empty breeders packs separately. I told em I prefer they arrive in breeders packs, they offered to ship w/ stealth for free. I asked for them to be shipped in 2 separate orders instead of removing the seeds or would they happen to have a stealth gift they could ship breeders packs in. I was gonna offer to pay for the extra shipping but they replied saying they shipped it out w/ a stealth gift but not responsible if customs get it. 

I used my real name & nickname for my orders & never had a problem w/ customs but most likely it's according to where you live. I've ordered from 24 different seed banks & never had one taken by customs. They went through customs in New York no problem.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 3, 2019)

this would always happen when you do online purchase the sellers see your email and they will send email insert alot of ads when they do some promo , like blackfriday sale, Xmas sale, etc , soemtimes you really need it , but sometimes you ever dont want to see it. the ads email was sent automatically from sellers system by customized, for example my spam box enter large emails about the ads, i never check them out. for most time i 'd like to shopping at the local hydro shop within 10 minute walking through, there i could buy seed, grow box , nutrients, and lamp, and i can easy talk with the owner instead of talking about the ads . lol


----------



## OGBudz (Dec 3, 2019)

So now that the U.S. federally legalized marijuana does that mean we don't have to worry about customs snatching international seed orders?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2019)

OGBudz said:


> So now that the U.S. federally legalized marijuana does that mean we don't have to worry about customs snatching international seed orders?


This is not true. Still not legal federally.


----------



## OGBudz (Dec 3, 2019)

hillbill said:


> This is not true. Still not legal federally.


Yeah my mistake, only the bill passed, still has to go thru legislation.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

mane2008 said:


> I've been seeing alot of threads on How do I place an order?
> Do I use my Real Name?
> Who should I ship to and can I use a fake address?
> 
> ...


Ty for this


----------



## 1ManTeam (Jan 17, 2020)

Anyone have any recommendations on any good seeds at the moment? Thinking of getting Dosipunch from symbiotic genetics from Artizen seed shop. Anyone heard from this seed bank before?


----------



## 1ManTeam (Jan 17, 2020)

1ManTeam said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on any good seeds at the moment? Thinking of getting Dosipunch from symbiotic genetics from Artizen seed shop. Anyone heard from this seed bank before?


Bought some Banana Maccaron


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 12, 2020)

mane2008 said:


> Here's what the customs letter says


I use my short version of my official name and I also use my real address  In transaction for example I order from herbies seed they always change and verry secreatly hide and make up a name for example one was Trophey colletion


----------



## medicinehuman (Jul 6, 2020)

Seedsman has done good to me. I set up bill pay through my bank. discreet and good tracking. No problems last 3 orders ( thats all i've done since Herbies before) took about 3-4 weeks. they are pretty stealth at it. money goes to US AND THEN TO THEM. They have US hubs for transactions.


----------



## tardis (Jan 9, 2021)

I would recommend 2 seed banks. www.dankrealmseedbank.com for their quick response and www.geneticsupply.com for their list of strains.


----------



## Samuel7 (Jan 19, 2021)

SAMMYB913 said:


> The only bad thing about Attitude is they tend to send replacement freebies & send cheaper seeds like Dinafem in place of the expensive ones like Serious & Soma


So if they take the seeds out of the original packaging for the Stealth option, they could be swapping original expensive seeds by knock-offs? Are there any or many other reports of this being verified by people that have compared grows? I always suspected that this could happen...

I think Attitude has an option where if you order a $10 purse or clothing, they might be able to hide the seeds on the original packaging. It would be a good idea to do this if you are paying over $100+ worth of seeds because you want to make sure you know they are from an original source.


----------



## DyersEve451 (Jan 21, 2021)

I don't use anyone but JBC Seeds anymore. I used to get seeds from all over the world but those days are gone. I have also gone with Oregon Elite Seeds, once, and I got my seeds in a one week turnaround from me sending out a postal money order. Monday to Monday. JBC is even faster. I've collected dozens of strains from JBC. Everything about their outfit is top of the heap. DJ and JD Short, Bodhi, Katsu, AK Bean Brains, Pistil Positive (check him out, my favorite newer breeder, rippin' OG lines and other dank stuff, 20+ seed packs, Cecilia is my favorite from him but I've got around 150 seeds from five strains of his work), Canna Exotics/Gooey Breeder and others. I would tell any and everyone that JBC is the best place in the world to get the best American genetics. You can even talk to the owner himself if you have any issues. Tell him DyersEve sent you. It won't get you anything special but might help me lol.


----------



## Rottedroots (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't understand why people get so nervous ordering 10 or 20 seeds. Sure they can confiscate them but I've just never worried much about a knock on the door at 4:00 a.m. because I have a few seeds around. I just don't think they can be bothered and the last thing the judge wants to hear is that you're taking up his time over seeds. Now if i was waiting on a zip of fent from China that I would bunch up. I don't even worry when I fly. I just put it in my carry on or sometimes in checked luggage and don't give it another thought UNTIL I am in line for security. As a side note I took a 30rd Glock 34 mag still in the package thru security and got stopped. To state PoPo watched two TSA agents go thru my bag. They ALL had to see a rolled up baggie of weed staring them in the face. I think it boiled down to they couldn't be bothered. They said I could throw the mag in the garbage or check the bag. I had time to check the bag so that's what I did. Moist shorts for sure.
Boy I'm really going to look stupid when I get popped getting seeds in the mail or carrying weed on a plane.


----------



## ClosetAutos (Feb 2, 2022)

Multiverse Beans has been good for me. Seedsman, too, just takes forever.


----------



## Valirev (Mar 9, 2022)

I didn't even know seeds were illegal in some countries da fuck, where I live, you're free to own any seeds (even illegal ones), it's fully legal as long as you do not plant the seed (which is kind of stupid but I'm not about to complain lol)


----------



## Derbud420 (Nov 19, 2022)

DC seed exchange, 48 hr and seeds with freebees in my hand. Outstanding!!!!


----------

